# Official 4/9 Raw Discussion Thread - Will Brock Lesnar kick another hat?



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

*Re: Official 4/9 Raw Discussion Thread - Will Brock Lesner kick another hat?*

I love Hit-Girl too.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

*Re: Official 4/9 Raw Discussion Thread - Will Brock Lesner kick another hat?*

* Lesnar 

Hopefully John Cena cuts a promo about wondering why nobody likes him, he starts crying, and then Brock Lesnar comes to the ring pats Cena on the back and gives him an F5.

Also hoping that John Laurinaitis sets up another WWE Title match, keeping his word on forcing Punk to defend the title often. Maybe vs. Henry in a falls count anywhere match.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official 4/9 Raw Discussion Thread - Will Brock Lesner kick another hat?*



Fargerov said:


> * Lesnar
> 
> Hopefully John Cena cuts a promo about wondering why nobody likes him, he starts crying, and then Brock Lesnar comes to the ring pats Cena on the back and gives him an F5.
> 
> Also hoping that John Laurinaitis sets up another WWE Title match, keeping his word on forcing Punk to defend the title often. Maybe vs. Henry in a falls count anywhere match.



*Yeah, Lesnar too. :side: hehe


I forgot to mention The Three Stooges in the opening post. Maybe Cena can be the fourth Stooge?
*


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

*Re: Official 4/9 Raw Discussion Thread - Will Brock Lesner kick another hat?*



LadyCroft said:


> *Yeah, Lesnar too. :side: hehe
> 
> 
> I forgot to mention The Three Stooges in the opening post. Maybe Cena can be the fourth Stooge?
> *


The only good thing about the three stooges being on RAW is the tiny chance of them all getting F5'ed.


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

Lesnar wasn't advertised for this week. His next appearance would be on 16th April

:troll


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*lol yeah. That chance is slim and slimmer though. I'm not sure those actors would do that and I'm not sure how it would benefit the movie they are promoting. The thought of it is quite funny though. *


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

10 bucks says cena gonna cut a promo saying that people leaving for 7 years and coming back to bash him is the new cool thing


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Prepare to hear, "I was here every week while Lesnar was not" speech from Cena.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Rocky Mark said:


> 10 bucks says cena gonna cut a promo saying that people leaving for 7 years and coming back to bash him is the new cool thing


You probably nailed that perfect! :lmao

You should make a thread about it, just so when he says that type of comment people will credit you!

On topic: I'm looking forward to this RAW for sure. Hopeful that Bryan will get a segment wearing his new t-shirt and in full "yes" mode. In turn I hope the fans are nearly as rowdy for Bryan as they were last week! After that I'm looking forward to what Lesnar does/says, the follow up to Punk/Jericho, the next Tensai squash, and hopefully the debut of Dean Ambrose vignettes!! 

This would all make for an amazing RAW!!


----------



## brockfann1 (Apr 9, 2012)

brock gonna give another f5 to cena!!!

my prediction itll go something liek this

cenas giving another boring promo, WHEN SUDDENLY...

brocks music plays...

EIEIEWOUWWEOWIEU DUN... DUN.. DUN DUN DUN DUN... 

about one minute later, brock enters ring and cenas like U CANT C ME!!!! and brocks like YES I CANN!!!! and f5s him and brocks like GGGGGRRRRRRRR!!!!!! and cenas like AAAAAAAAHHHHHNOTAGAAAAAAAAIN........!!!!!

brock leaves lookin lik pimp as raw closes would be great


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

mr cricket said:


> Prepare to hear "I was here every week while Lesnar was not" speech from Cena.


Haha, the week before Summerslam, John Cena's promo - "I can't lose! I have to beat Brock Lesnar. If I lose, I lose everything". 

Then the night after Summerslam, after losing to Brock Lesnar - "Oh well, everyone loses. Rise above hate!"


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Fargerov said:


> Haha, the week before Summerslam, John Cena's promo - "I can't lose! I have to beat Brock Lesnar. If I lose, I lose everything". Then the night after Summerslam, after losing to Brock Lesnar - "Oh well, everyone loses. Rise above hate!"


:lol Well done!! Probably bang on to!


----------



## XFace (Mar 15, 2012)

brockfann1 said:


> brock gonna give another f5 to cena!!!
> 
> my prediction itll go something liek this
> 
> ...














brockfann1 said:


> DUN... DUN.. DUN DUN DUN DUN...
> 
> about one minute later, brock enters ring and cenas like U CANT C ME!!!! and brocks like YES I CANN!!!! and f5s him and brocks like GGGGGRRRRRRRR!!!!!! and cenas like AAAAAAAAHHHHHNOTAGAAAAAAAAIN........!!!!!
> 
> brock leaves lookin lik pimp as raw closes would be great


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Brock kicking the hat was historic moment.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

Should be a good RAW, really not sure if it will live up to last week's show, I think that will depend on how hot the Washington DC crowd are.

Don't forget SmackDown is live on Tuesday as well.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Hopefully, the Three Stooges segment is as painless as possible. Otherwise, I'm looking forward to more Punk/Jericho, Sheamus/Del Rio, Daniel Bryan and YES! chants, and Brodus finally having something to do! Should be a good show, but WWE has a bad habit of having bad Raws after good ones.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Official 4/9 Raw Discussion Thread - Will Brock Lesner kick another hat?*



LadyCroft said:


> *Yeah, Lesnar too. :side: hehe
> 
> *


isnt it Bork Laser, too ? :


----------



## James Curran (Jan 19, 2011)

As for the Three Stooges being on the brodcast, if they piss me off then well, they can suck it. 

Brock Lesnar will probley F5 Cena but like always, Cena will rise above it.

Mark Henry vs. CM Punk - No Holds Barred Match for the WWE Championship maybe.

Big Johnny will also probley adress the issue with CM Punk.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

I'll be pissed off if Lesnar isn't on the show, they've got a lot of momentum going into this week and I'm sure a lot of casuals who don't usually watch will be tuning in to see Lesnar so they need to do something 

Then again they might put it off so people keep coming back every week to see when he finally shows up again


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

They scheduled this 3 stooges thing at the worst possible time.


----------



## greaz taker! (Sep 12, 2010)

fuck the 3 stooges man why do the wwe always fuck up shit? Anyway I bet cena will chat shit about Brock being away for so long and how he worked his butt off for the company blah blah blah blah same old recycled shit from john boy. Brock hopefully will whoop his ass. Also looking forward to seeing how the punk jericho feud goes to this week.


----------



## The GOAT One (Sep 17, 2011)

Hoping for another Barry Stevens promo.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Rock is no more


----------



## Kr0wbar (Aug 5, 2011)

Why would anyone that is a wrestling fan, want to see any of the two hours of the biggest weekly wrestling show being used as a promo for the three stooges? Come on WWE.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Wasn't sure where to post this and didn't want to give it it's own thread, so figured I'd post it here since Dolph will likely be on RAW tonight. Watch him absolutely kill it in this video. Anyone who says he can't talk and has no charisma, well you're retarded.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Hopefully there will be a 3 stooges of hell match


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

LadyCroft said:


> *lol yeah. That chance is slim and slimmer though. I'm not sure those actors would do that and I'm not sure how it would benefit the movie they are promoting. The thought of it is quite funny though. *


Isnt Will Sasso in it? dudes taken a sharpshooter and stunner in the past and is a huge wrestling fan. Although if he is taking a finisher tonight its more likely a cobra than a f5.


----------



## James Bell (Jan 12, 2012)

Will Sasso wins the WWE title tonight. Book it!


I want to see Cena come out and snap, just go absolutely fuckin' bonkers and rip into the crowd.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

I hope Lesnar does a skit via satellite.

In other news: 
CM Punk ‏ @CMPunk 
Just not in the mood. Doing morning media for a show I haven't decided I'm showing up for yet.

Mr. Pipebomb is either doing a rare bit of kayfabe on twitter or is pulling a Stone Cold no show tonight. Probably the former.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

lol at Punk.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

I would be really disapointed if Lesnar doesn't show tomorrow night. After last weeks return there is alot of interest in this storyline and most people wan't to know why Brock F5ed Cena.

Should be a good event, RAW was excellent last week.


----------



## jammo2000 (Apr 1, 2011)

Cant wait think brock will be a face tho. and i feel the attitude guys could be trying to take over attituge vs pg


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

superfudge said:


> I hope Lesnar does a skit via satellite.
> 
> In other news:
> CM Punk ‏ @CMPunk
> ...


Maybe they told him hes jobbing to Lesnar clean with no build and they wanna see if hes got Stone colds balls to refuse.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

I am sure Punk's comments are kayfabe (but he does tend to "blur" that line very well so who knows) but I am guessing hes playing up what happened last week on Raw with Johnny and Jericho.

Very excited for Raw, and I wouldn;t be surprised if Brock is not there this week and we just get another Cena speech on it., but hope I am wrong. Not to worried about The Stooges, they shouldn't take up more than 10 minutes of air time. Also, really interested in seeing how the crowd reacts t D Bryan and if the YES chants continue.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Maybe they told Punk he will be Lesnar's bitch tonight and he is upset


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> Very excited for Raw, and I wouldn;t be surprised if Brock is not there this week and we just get another Cena speech on it., but hope I am wrong. Not to worried about The Stooges, they shouldn't take up more than 10 minutes of air time. Also, really interested in seeing how the crowd reacts t D Bryan and if the YES chants continue.


Prett sure lesnar is confirmed for tonight, the show before extreme rules and the ppv itself. Very interested to see what he does tonight.
Have a feeling theyll be keeping DB appearances to SD for the next few weeks to control his reactions, although it wont matter once ER rolls around and he's the most over man in the building.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Why would Punk be angry about maybe going into a program with Brock?


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

The-Rock-Says said:


> Why would Punk be angry about maybe going into a program with Brock?


he'd be downright ecstatic, its just a joke based on Austins 2002 walkout.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Cause he'd probably just be fed to him to re-establish Brock's dominance. Anyway I wasn't really being serious but it's pretty clear Punk is pissed that he isn't the main focus of these shows as he has said himself and now Brock is back he will pushed aside even longer


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Hanoi Cheyenne said:


> Prett sure lesnar is confirmed for tonight, the show before extreme rules and the ppv itself. Very interested to see what he does tonight.
> Have a feeling theyll be keeping DB appearances to SD for the next few weeks to control his reactions, although it wont matter once ER rolls around and he's the most over man in the building.


MIssed that report, Good it looks like I will be wrong about BRock not being there and therefore even more excited for Raw tonight. (Y)


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Evolution, Brock is on RAW tonight. Not next weeks RAW.

Next weeks RAW is overseas. He isn't doing anything overseas.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm really looking forward tonight. Hope they are able to translate last weeks strong show into a compelling show tonight.

and of course

#RyderOrRiot
#RyderRevolution


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Yep, can't wait for tonight, regardless if we have 3 stooges, a chance of a lame show following a great show, i feel this one will be good, so much going on, or should be, should be good. We live in hope. Some good lulz already here, i'm sure we'll make the most out of whatever we're given, last week was really positive, lets see if we can replicate that, obviously helps when you have a great show to watch.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

lesnar shows up satalite and doesnt speak just rolls the clip of him f-5ing cena end scene= gold hah


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Will be watching for Punk. Nothing else interests me right now. I suppose watching Lesnar attempt to cut a promo should be funny, so there's that.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Will be watching for Punk. Nothing else interests me right now. I suppose watching Lesnar attempt to cut a promo should be funny, so there's that.


Well there is huge massive shock.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Looking forward to how Lesnar talks on the mic and the reaction to Daniel Bryan LIVE.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

If will sasso can take a chair bump from Bret, then he can take an F5 from Brock.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Cena must feel sad right now. He went from a Superman who always overcomes the odds to that guy that jobs to every dude that randomly decided its time to return to the WWE for the lulz.


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

Stoked for Lesnar and Punk's speech. He needs some damned mic time and no more happy face crap I want tweener Punk back.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Am I the only one excited for the fact that this might be the Raw that Ambrose finally makes his on-screen debut rather than seeing more Lesnar etc?


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Will be watching for Punk. Nothing else interests me right now. I suppose watching Lesnar attempt to cut a promo should be funny, so there's that.


Lesnar was pretty decent on the mic. You just assume he can't string a sentence together because he's a big guy.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

superfudge said:


> Lesnar was pretty decent on the mic. You just assume he can't string a sentence together because he's a big guy.


No he wasn't. I watched his entire WWE career when he was here. The guy is about as boring as a brick.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

DubC said:


> If will sasso can take a chair bump from Bret, then he can take an F5 from Brock.


Legit I rather take a chair shot to the back than an F5 from lesnar


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett (Oct 13, 2011)

krai999 said:


> Lesnar wasn't advertised for this week. His next appearance would be on 16th April
> 
> :troll


Ain't gonna happen because the show on the 16th is in London, England.

If Batista is going to return tonight has to be the night in front of his home crowd.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Cookie Monster said:


> Am I the only one excited for the fact that this might be the Raw that Ambrose finally makes his on-screen debut rather than seeing more Lesnar etc?


I am looking forward to his debut in the WWE along with Tyler Black and KOW. But what makes you think thats going to happen this week?


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> No he wasn't. I watched his entire WWE career when he was here. The guy is about as boring as a brick.


Bricks are pretty interesting, one has it's own show, it's called the middle. And then ofcourse theres cement blocks, and your common red sand blocks usually used in house building....


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

zkorejo said:


> I am looking forward to his debut in the WWE along with Tyler Black and KOW. But what makes you think thats going to happen this week?


The whole twitter thing is blowing up. It'd be silly not to debut him soon!


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Cookie Monster said:


> The whole twitter thing is blowing up. It'd be silly not to debut him soon!


Yea I agree. The sooner the better.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Raw is in DANIEL BRYAN country tonight? Well that just made this show 10x more interesting than it should of been.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

AthenaMark said:


> Raw is in DANIEL BRYAN country tonight? Well that just made this show 10x more interesting than it should of been.


Isn't RAW in Washington DC tonight? Bryan's from Washington state.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

I wAlkk ALOoooOOoonne!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

I can see Will Sasso getting hit with someones finisher. The guy is a huge wrestling fan and has appeared with wrestlers either on MAdtv or on Raw before. 

I hope Raw is as lively as last week which i doubt. And i freaking hope that Daniel Bryan is on the show. I could honestly see them being pissed at all the reactions he is getting and just leave him on smackdown where they can edit out the pops and chants he gets.

Oh and Lesnar coming out to F5 him. idk if this is the week Lesnar gives and explanation or he just attacks him like last week. Maybe they will wait out to tell us why Lesnar is attacking Cena.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Stone Cold will finally be on RAW tonight.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

The-Rock-Says said:


> Stone Cold will finally be on RAW tonight.


How do u know?


----------



## Christians#1PeeP (Jun 8, 2005)

I'm looking forward to Lesnar's speech about how it's good to be back since he was last in WWE (8 years ago) and CM Punk defending his WWE title,Daniel Brayan.
Havent been excited for Raw in a long while.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Isn't RAW in Washington DC tonight? Bryan's from Washington state.


NO! NO! NO! NO! NO! NO!


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

I bet anything Brock won't cut a promo.


----------



## slimsellout (Apr 26, 2011)

Cant wait!!!!


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

I'm quite intrigued to see if they follow up on zig/swag and funk/santino hopefully they do. How come everyones talking about a Batista return, did I miss sumtin? Is rocky scheduled to appear tonight? Wat bout lesner? Want to see something major from punk n Jericho.


----------



## slimsellout (Apr 26, 2011)

I wonder what the Three Stooges are gonna be doing


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

slimsellout said:


> I wonder what the Three Stooges are gonna be doing


Don't care what they'll be doing as long as it's under eight minutes.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

The-Rock-Says said:


> Stone Cold will finally be on RAW tonight.


still waiting for nba2k10 to open a thread


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Lesnar vs Cena better be announced for extreme rules. I ain`t waiting a year for this lol


----------



## eflat2130 (Nov 29, 2011)

I do think someone new will debut on Raw tonight. Brock will probably just do some more punishing, and I believe CM Punk will be in rare form. Possibly even a debut of Super Punk. You know it will happen eventually. Every major star eventually gets super powers when they get pissed enough.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

MarkOut4Barrett said:


> Ain't gonna happen because the show on the 16th is in London, England.
> 
> If Batista is going to return tonight has to be the night in front of his home crowd.


please no , keep batista as far away from the ring as possible ..


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Implying if Lesnar is even at Raw tonight. Hope he is.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Why is everyone SO certain Lesnar won't go to London as a one off? It'd be stupid for him to miss a Raw after only two weeks of being back.

IWC drives me mad talking like they know all the wrestlers personally and all of their contract details.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Cycloneon said:


> Lesnar vs Cena better be announced for extreme rules. I ain`t waiting a year for this lol


You could always go back and watch their match from Backlash 2003, bro.


----------



## The Stomper (Apr 8, 2012)

Doubt it. Lesnar will probably have a Rock type schedule. He was messed up injury wise in UFC a lot. Honestly everyone freaked out when he returned but to me he looked way, way overweight. Just kinda hid it well. So Lesnar will be here more than Rock, but not much more than that.


----------



## The Stomper (Apr 8, 2012)

Has anyone heard more about Gabriel? I heard he's out at least a month. That team with Kidd would have been interesting for at least three months, if they were kept together.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

he is advertised tonight folks


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

The Stomper said:


> Doubt it. Lesnar will probably have a Rock type schedule. He was messed up injury wise in UFC a lot. Honestly everyone freaked out when he returned but to me he looked way, way overweight. Just kinda hid it well. *So Lesnar will be here more than Rock, but not much more than that.*


Again, someone talking as if they know the man and his contract details personally.

No one actually has a fucking clue what sort of deal Lesnar's been signed to and how often he'll be appearing.


----------



## slimsellout (Apr 26, 2011)

The Stomper said:


> Doubt it. Lesnar will probably have a Rock type schedule. He was messed up injury wise in UFC a lot. Honestly everyone freaked out when he returned but to me he looked way, way overweight. Just kinda hid it well. So Lesnar will be here more than Rock, but not much more than that.


Brock is in better shape now than he was last time he was in the WWE, despite having less muscles.

He has been training MMA for the past 5-6 years now, all endurance/cardio, agility and speed training. Back then he used to do just strictly body building.

We are gonna see an even faster and more agile Brock than last time we saw him, and that is a scary thought.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

slimsellout said:


> Brock is in better shape now than he was last time he was in the WWE, despite having less muscles.
> 
> He has been training MMA for the past 5-6 years now, all endurance/cardio, agility and speed training. Back then he used to do just strictly body building.
> 
> We are gonna see an even faster and more agile Brock than last time we saw him, and that is a scary thought.


I agree he should be in far better shape technically, but he needs to lose some fat and put 15+ pounds of muscle back on if he's going to be treated like and taken seriously as the monster he used to known as.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

NathWFC said:


> Again, someone talking as if they know the man and his contract details personally.
> 
> No one actually has a fucking clue what sort of deal Lesnar's been signed to and how often he'll be appearing.


Actually we do..it was leaked. He's appearing twice a month.


----------



## eflat2130 (Nov 29, 2011)

NathWFC said:


> I agree he should be in far better shape technically, but he needs to lose some fat and put 15+ pounds of muscle back on if he's going to be treated like and taken seriously as the monster he used to known as.



Seriously??? Did you see him? He is still a monster and easily F5ed Cena like he was a small child. He will no doubt gain some of his muscle back but you can bet your ass he is in better shape now.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

AthenaMark said:


> Actually we do..it was leaked. He's appearing twice a month.


No, it wasn't leaked, it was rumoured. I feel sorry for you if you believe every rumour you read on the internet.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

eflat2130 said:


> Seriously??? Did you see him? He is still a monster and easily F5ed Cena like he was a small child. He will no doubt gain some of his muscle back but you can bet your ass he is in better shape now.


Obviously he's still a very big, strong guy, but if you compare him to what he was the last time he was in WWE he's not even close.


----------



## The Stomper (Apr 8, 2012)

eflat2130 said:


> Seriously??? Did you see him? He is still a monster and easily F5ed Cena like he was a small child. He will no doubt gain some of his muscle back but you can bet your ass he is in better shape now.


No doubt he's still a freak, and still has freakish strength. Pound for Pound, i'd say he's probably the strongest guy on the roster now. Just saying he looks like he could stand to lose a few pounds. He seemed way more overweight since the last time he was in a WWE ring. Again, i'm worried about if he's overcome his surgery, his injury. That was serious. I'm guessing that's why he's looking overweight.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Lesnar isn't going to work a regular schedule - 40 dates from last week through WM, means he won't even work every Raw. He needs to get in much better shape before he works his first match - will need a couple months at least to put on some bulk. He'll never be the Lesnar of old, but he needs to be big enough. Could they hold off on his in-ring return to Summer Slam?


----------



## rockymark94 (Jan 3, 2012)

Why do I get the feeling that after The Rock is done filming all the big movies he has lined up that he might take a break & make a short 3-5 months return as an active competitor.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

brock should have a rise above hat shirt. that would make my day


----------



## rockymark94 (Jan 3, 2012)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Lesnar isn't going to work a regular schedule - 40 dates from last week through WM, means he won't even work every Raw. He needs to get in much better shape before he works his first match - will need a couple months at least to put on some bulk. He'll never be the Lesnar of old, but he needs to be big enough. Could they hold off on his in-ring return to Summer Slam?


 This is what I'm expecting, four months of random F5's and boring promos until he finally gets back into ring conditioning.


----------



## Grabbag (Mar 29, 2012)

The Stomper said:


> Doubt it. Lesnar will probably have a Rock type schedule. He was messed up injury wise in UFC a lot. Honestly everyone freaked out when he returned but to me he looked way, way overweight. Just kinda hid it well. So Lesnar will be here more than Rock, but not much more than that.


Lesnar 3 months ago. Does he look way, way overweight?


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Grabbag said:


> Lesnar 3 months ago. Does he look way, way overweight?



The key there is "three months ago". He's not in anywhere near that good shape now.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Off-board :










HBA >>> Messi

In-board :






Dolph is an awesome talker, deal with it.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Ben Arfa > messi, Cisse > Rooney, Villa, Van Persie etc


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

John Eustace > everyone.


----------



## LuckyCannon>SCSA (Mar 25, 2009)

Damn, Ziggler was sharp in that video. Dude needs to drop Vickie and progress into the main event over the course of this year.

He'll guarantee quality PPV matches with pretty much anyone they pair him with and he has shown that he can talk and has plenty of charisma.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

I can see CM Punk's promo already...

"This ain't sour grapes, but the fact that Dwayne, Brock, Steven, Johnathan and Mark are in the main events of Wrestlemania next year and I'm not makes me sick!"


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

Green Light said:


> Ben Arfa > messi, Cisse > Rooney, Villa, Van Persie etc


off topic but no....



damn i want to watch raw NOW

dunno why i am THIS bumped


----------



## raz0rz (Apr 3, 2011)

Fargerov said:


> I can see CM Punk's promo already...
> 
> "This ain't sour grapes, but the fact that Dwayne, Brock, Steven, Johnathan and Mark are in the main events of Wrestlemania next year and I'm not makes me sick!"


:lmao


----------



## Forever Red (Feb 3, 2009)

20


----------



## stevervd (Jun 20, 2010)

f5 is back


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

#1Peep4ever said:


> off topic but no....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure you're pumped now but after an evening with the three stooges you'll be all:


----------



## stevervd (Jun 20, 2010)

i want to see raw now hope brock lesnar kicks john cena


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I'm excited for tonight for the most part. Punk/Jericho stuff, Lesnar, hopefully a Ziggler match, etc.

I feel like WWE is going to be so lame with Bryan now that they want to stop his popularity. Hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Eagerly awaiting the show! Hopefully The Rock appears as well as Brock.



Brye said:


> I feel like WWE is going to be so lame with Bryan now that they want to stop his popularity. Hope I'm wrong.


He was allowed to cut a good heel promo on SmackDown so it doesn't look like they're giving up on him yet.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Shock said:


> Eagerly awaiting the show! Hopefully The Rock appears as well as Brock.
> 
> 
> He was allowed to cut a good heel promo on SmackDown so it doesn't look like they're giving up on him yet.


I need to see that. Haven't watched it yet but I've heard good things. Ultimately I think he has the ability to be a prominent guy for the majority of the rest of his career.


----------



## stevervd (Jun 20, 2010)

is raw good?any good fights?


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

Two words. Dean Ambrose.


----------



## TheGreatOneMark (Feb 14, 2012)

The main event will be john cena bitching once again then brock's music will hit and he will hit the f5 then all of a sudden john no sells it and starts beating up brock supper cena style.. Then all the lights in the arena will go out and out of no where hit girl will show up in night vision goggles wielding a handgun with strobe lighting on it and shoot cena in the head then turn to the hard camera and say shows over mother fuc** shoot it out and raw goes off the air!


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

stevervd said:


> is raw good?any good fights?


its very good. hhh vs hbk right now.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Two things I'd like to put out there:

1) Everyone probably noticed this but after Brock F5'd Cena last week, the camera showed him mouthing, "I've been waiting a long ass time". It might be obvious to everyone else, but I guess they'll bring up the feud from 2003, and maybe Brock will he say he waited 9 years to get his hands on Cena.

2) Brock has been gone 8 years, meaning that a lot of the kids might not know who he is. Would you be worried about going somewhere and Brock walking out and hearing crickets. I hope this is not the case, but I'm just putting that out there, since I for one didn't see Brock's first run (I didn't watch from early 2001-summer of 2008, though I've caught up on most of the things I missed). Of course there shouldn't be a problem getting a reaction tonight in D.C. or in Chicago down the road. 

Interested to hear some thoughts on these things...


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Things I'm looking forward to watching tonight:* Lesnar, Punk's new opponent for ER, Johnny Ace stirring up more trouble, Daniel Bryan

*Things I'm not looking forward to:* the 3 Stooges, John Cena, and anything else tbh


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

I hope Barry Stevens is wrestling tonight. #Dat Charisma


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

The Absolute said:


> *Things I'm looking forward to watching tonight:* Lesnar, *Punk's new opponent for ER*, Johnny Ace stirring up more trouble, Daniel Bryan
> 
> *Things I'm not looking forward to:* the 3 Stooges, John Cena, and anything else tbh


still Jericho.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

The three stooges are guest hosting right? I hope to god they don't get anymore than 5 minutes.


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

Domenico said:


> I hope Barry Stevens is wrestling tonight. #Dat Charisma


Barry Stevens, this generation's The Rock. _#Dat Charisma_


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

After SmackDown, I'm not expecting any "YES's" from D-Bry, and that's if he even appears on the show. It's clear they're trying to stifle that before it gets out of hand, with the editing and his promo on Friday. Punk is probably going to cut a VERY angry promo on Jericho which should be awesome, Tensai will likely squash another guy, hoping for some Funkasaurus/Santino, and that the Stooges don't suck up too much time. 

Oh yeah, Bork Laser. That guy's back.


----------



## uniden (Jan 30, 2012)

I am pumped for three stooges tonight.

..........Really..............


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

so what's the deal with "bork laser" ? who came up with it and why ?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Rocky Mark said:


> so what's the deal with "bork laser" ? who came up with it and why ?


Back in the early internet video days, site owners would police videos for copyright infringement by searching for them manually, now it's all done automatically but anyway people would change the names of stuff, usually they'd change the names to food or whatever.

They would go on forums and post the codewords, Bork Laser was Brock Lesnar's "codeword".


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Hopefully Dean Ambrose shows up and another Damien Sandow promo. Funny, i'm more excited about the news guys then Brock Lesnar.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

The Stomper said:


> Has anyone heard more about Gabriel? I heard he's out at least a month. That team with Kidd would have been interesting for at least three months, if they were kept together.


Someone should make a thread about how the curse of being Tyson Kidd's tag team partner.

DH Smith is fired.
Trent Barreta injured soon after that angle on NXT.
And now Justin Gabriel.


----------



## Padhlala (Feb 23, 2012)

I'm not expecting the "Brock left... Blah blah" speech. Cena will ask for an answer first.

Also, i wonder if #saveyoshitatsu trends during raw.... Seems to be a small revolution to stop WWE from wasting talent.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Fargerov said:


> I can see CM Punk's promo already...
> 
> "This ain't sour grapes, but the fact that Dwayne, Brock, Steven, Johnathan and Mark are in the main events of Wrestlemania next year and I'm not makes me sick!"


I'm a Punk mark but :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

Barry Stevens vs CM Punk for the WWE Championship.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Cena tonight

"Im Here. I Never left. Brock left you guys high and dry"


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Brock's response: "So.........who cares" *F-5*


----------



## slimsellout (Apr 26, 2011)

brock to f5 each one of the three stooges


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Barry Stevens to bury Brock Lesnar please


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

> After last weeks Raw, WWE is considering having Lesnar on Raw this week,but want to hold off him appearing live until the "Extreme Raw".


Still don't know what's so extreme about that raw!



> With the live Smackdown tomorrow featuring many "old school" stars, WWE is trying to book as many of its young talents on Raw tonight.





> WWE wants to announce Jericho and Punk at Extreme Rules,tonight.Rumored stipulation is ladder match,similar to Jericho-HBK a few years ago.





> John Cena is expected to appear midway through Raw to give his thoughts on last weeks events,Raw will end tonight with a match.





> With Raw being in Washington,there is yet again expected to be alot of "YES"chants tonight.WWE wants Daniel Bryan to compete in his hometown





> The plan for Lord Tensai right now is for him to win the US title and be indirectly aligned with John Laurinaitis.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

I don't expect The Rock tonight but Brock is definitely going to be there... or I hope.

And for the love of everything you hold close to you, John, say something new and not the same ol' "Rise above hate" crap! PLEASE!


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Brock to come out at the end and destroy everyone in that match.


----------



## Bork_Laser (Apr 9, 2012)

They will probably announce a couple of matches for Extreme Rules tonight as next weeks show is from London. Hopefully we won't see a Lesnar match until SummerSlam, Wasting him on ER would be a terrible decision.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

WrestlingforEverII said:


> Cena tonight
> 
> "Im Here. I Never left. Brock left you guys high and dry"


I swear if Cena cuts one more of these crybaby promos I'm gonna throw a small insignificant object at a wall.

EDIT: Bryan is NOT from Washington, DC. He's from Aberdeen, Washington.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Isn't this the point of Cena right now? Lesnar is obviously the face in this feud, so Cena will keep on saying the same things about Lesnar which gets him booed even more


----------



## Belal (Jul 11, 2006)

when is raw? one houre left or 2?


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

2 hours. 5mins and counting.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Really Looking forward to Raw tonight


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

Brock Lesnar vs. John Cena - Extreme Rules or another PPV?


----------



## Werb-Jericho (Feb 13, 2009)

sorry to be ignorant, i am from the United Kingdom of Britain, but who the piss are the three stooges ... is it going to be worse than the PeeWee Herman fiasco of last year? 
Or are we getting a Bob Barker brilliance?!


> *CHRIS JERICHO*I Could beat Bob Barker any time any place


----------



## ratedR3:16 (Apr 3, 2012)

f5s on stooges please lesnar


----------



## T. Bones (Apr 16, 2011)

Hopefully they just stick to backstage skits. Anything else has potential to be awful.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Yoshi tatsu to be squashed by Lord Tensai


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

WrestlingforEverII said:


> Cena tonight
> 
> "Im Here. I Never left. Brock left you guys high and dry"


Oh my god... That's going to be his only argument for the next six months.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Werb-Jericho said:


> sorry to be ignorant, i am from the United Kingdom of Britain, but who the piss are the three stooges ... is it going to be worse than the PeeWee Herman fiasco of last year?
> Or are we getting a Bob Barker brilliance?!


Wikipedia - Info about the "Original" Three Stooges

This is nothing more than a promotion for the upcoming Three Stooges movie, and it won't be good.


----------



## uknoww (Apr 2, 2012)

brock lesnar stunnes vince mcmahon


----------



## Werb-Jericho (Feb 13, 2009)

GCA-FF said:


> Wikipedia - Info about the "Original" Three Stooges
> 
> This is nothing more than a promotion for the upcoming Three Stooges movie, and it won't be good.


Shucky Ducky Quack Quack...This could be a car crash!!


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Werb-Jericho said:


> sorry to be ignorant, i am from the United Kingdom of Britain, but who the piss are the three stooges ... is it going to be worse than the PeeWee Herman fiasco of last year?
> Or are we getting a Bob Barker brilliance?!


I thought everyone knew of the three stooges. Maybe I'm just old 

They appear a lot in pop culture like Pee Wee or Bob Barker.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

I'd like to see Bob Barker get an F5.


----------



## Werb-Jericho (Feb 13, 2009)

Ryan said:


> I thought everyone knew of the three stooges. Maybe I'm just old
> 
> They appear a lot in pop culture like Pee Wee or Bob Barker.


in America?? im reasonably old and not heard of any of these people!! i see your from near me but maybe i dont watch in american tv outside of the big shows


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Werb-Jericho said:


> in America?? im reasonably old and not heard of any of these people!! i see your from near me but maybe i dont watch in american tv outside of the big shows


They are referenced in a lot of big shows and movies. I'm certain the Three Stooges, Bob Barker and Pee Wee have all been on The Simpsons as well as a multitude of other shows since they are all a huge part of American culture. 

I did used to watch a lot of TV as a kid and I've seen a lot of the Three Stooges stuff when I was young. I used to watch a lot of Abbot and Costello too, still funny today. Also seen the Pee Wee stuff as it's from my era and who can forget Bob Barker in Happy Gilmore!

Everyone I know my age has at least heard of the Three Stooges, about to hit 30 next month so it may explain it


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

That's another problem I have with this. The Three Stooges are not a well-known property overseas. Hell, most young people probably don't know who they are. This movie could be a total bomb for all we know.


----------



## Equilibrium (Mar 14, 2010)

They've already started the YES! chants.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Mr Jones ‏ @MrJones703 Close
Waiting outside to go to #Raw...and the #yes chants have started.

Katie Gregerson ‏ @katiegregerson Reply Retweet Favorite · Open
Yes chants already, y'all #RAW

YES. YES. YES. YES.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

The Absolute said:


> That's another problem I have with this. The Three Stooges are not a well-known property overseas. Hell, most young people probably don't know who they are. This movie could be a total bomb for all we know.


You'd think but stuff like John Carter did much better overseas than America. 

Because it's so ingrained in your pop culture, the majority of the world will at least be aware of the Three Stooges as in it's time, it was a huge thing producing many movies which in turn influenced a lot of people.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Equilibrium said:


> They've already started the YES! chants.


Pyro has just started crying into his corn flakes.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

I wonder who's going to open the show? probably cena


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

So many of you are gonna be so disappointed when the YES chants aren't even 1/4 of what they were last week


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

kokepepsi said:


> So many of you are gonna be so disappointed when the YES chants aren't even 1/4 of what they were last week


I'm expecting it, but nice to see the tweets... such as this one...

Chris Brown ‏ @cbrowncb Close


> Haha tons of YES signs, along wit YES YES YES chants already..Daniel Bryan ....#Raw....


----------



## Werb-Jericho (Feb 13, 2009)

Ryan said:


> They are referenced in a lot of big shows and movies. I'm certain the Three Stooges, Bob Barker and Pee Wee have all been on The Simpsons as well as a multitude of other shows since they are all a huge part of American culture.
> 
> I did used to watch a lot of TV as a kid and I've seen a lot of the Three Stooges stuff when I was young. I used to watch a lot of Abbot and Costello too, still funny today. Also seen the Pee Wee stuff as it's from my era and who can forget Bob Barker in Happy Gilmore!
> 
> Everyone I know my age has at least heard of the Three Stooges, about to hit 30 next month so it may explain it


i remembered Bob Barker from Happy Gilmore to be fair. just thought he was a Bruce forsythe style old man! haha. I'm mid 20s so maybe that explains it, but im the sort of person who doesnt absorb stuff when i see it in passing on the simpsons or south park etc so that might be it. Pee Wee Herman in person was a cringey horror show from start to finish, maybe if id heard of the tit before id have been less horrified...


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

The-Rock-Says said:


> Pyro has just started crying into his corn flakes.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Okay, everyone just a quick bit of info about The Three Stooges: for the most part you won't know *them*, exactly. There are many references to them in loads of things but without making it clear about what's it from.

BTW, Larry, Curly and Moe are in the Simpsons. Larry and Curly are two of the locals at Moe's Bar and Moe is well, Moe.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Daniel Bryan chants already began?


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Holy shit.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

WWE didn't really think this was going to go away?

And why would they?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

All those empty seats ..........is that smackdown?

Nice though hopefully the crowd is hot


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

hazuki said:


> Holy shit.


Hah. Hope that means the crowd will be good.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

hazuki said:


> Holy shit.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

hazuki said:


> Holy shit.




























And we are less than 40 minutes away!!!


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Uh doesn't WWE usually (along with most wrestling shows) provide signs to buy and take away ones that are too "bad"?


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

That pic is from RAW.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Holy shit, can't wait for Raw. Not sure why, just hope it's epic.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

It aint ever goin away :nas


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

jblvdx said:


> It aint ever goin away :nas


Yes? Yes? Yes?


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Ryan said:


> Yes? Yes? Yes?


What?


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Ryan said:


> Yes? Yes? Yes?


YES!


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

They're more tweets saying that the WWE are handing out the "YES!" signs at Raw.

I think they finally gave into the whole YES fiasco.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

I hope these new "Yes!" chants finally put an end to the "What?" chants. I like Steve Austin, but damn it has to end sometime. I know I'll get tired of the Yes! chants soon, but at least it's something new.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Yea Yes Yes

*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

hazuki said:


> Holy shit.












"Aw shit, now what?!"


----------



## slimsellout (Apr 26, 2011)

Cant wait!!!


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Its going to be a good night.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

I'm hoping for RG3 chants.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

YES YES YES fuck this picture is awesome


----------



## Peterf93 (Jul 6, 2010)

really looking forward to raw tonight, lesnar to do a promo?


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Eve decides to go nude, Yed Yes Yes




*


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Peterf93 said:


> really looking forward to raw tonight, lesnar to do a promo?


Arrive!
F5!
Leave!


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

ChromeMan said:


> "Aw shit, now what?!"


:lmao


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

ChromeMan said:


> "Aw shit, now what?!"


Acceptance.


----------



## 1TheGreatOne1 (Jul 17, 2011)

Yes! Yes! Yes!

No! No! No!

Si! Si! Si!


----------



## $id (Jan 20, 2006)

How long till raw?


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

"Tell ya momma to shut up"


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

:lmao:lmao:lmao


ChromeMan said:


> "Aw shit, now what?!"


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## AlecPure (Feb 5, 2010)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> Okay, everyone just a quick bit of info about The Three Stooges: for the most part you won't know *them*, exactly. There are many references to them in loads of things but without making it clear about what's it from.
> 
> BTW, Larry, Curly and Moe are in the Simpsons. Larry and Curly are two of the locals at Moe's Bar and Moe is well, Moe.


The 3 stooges are from an old TV show and have nothing to do with the simpsons.. Here is a description about them..
The Three Stooges were an American vaudeville and comedy act of the early to mid–20th century best known for their numerous short subject films. Their hallmark was physical farce and extreme slapstick


----------



## e493450 (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

AlecPure said:


> The 3 stooges are from an old TV show and have nothing to do with the simpsons.. Here is a description about them..
> The Three Stooges were an American vaudeville and comedy act of the early to mid–20th century best known for their numerous short subject films. Their hallmark was physical farce and extreme slapstick


They have been referenced many times in the Simpsons 

http://simpsons.wikia.com/wiki/The_Three_Stooges 
http://www.snpp.com/guides/three.stooges.html

Hell I'll give you a long list 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Three_Stooges_in_popular_culture


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

I hope the crowd are as good as last week


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

AlecPure said:


> The 3 stooges are from an old TV show and have nothing to do with the simpsons.. Here is a description about them..
> The Three Stooges were an American vaudeville and comedy act of the early to mid–20th century best known for their numerous short subject films. Their hallmark was physical farce and extreme slapstick


Yeah, I know that. I mentioned the Simpsons since I assumed most people would be at *least* familliar with the Simpsons.



$id said:


> How long till raw?


About 20 minutes (start of the next hour), it's 1:37am here, so at 2am, it'll start.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Prepared for a "meh" RAW, hoping to be surprised.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

I seriously hope the smarks show up tonight to support Bryan.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

I give it 6 weeks max before this forum is bored of the YES chants and realises it is as annoying as WHAT? WHAT? WHAT!


----------



## AlecPure (Feb 5, 2010)

Ryan said:


> They have been referenced many times in the Simpsons
> 
> http://simpsons.wikia.com/wiki/The_Three_Stooges
> http://www.snpp.com/guides/three.stooges.html
> ...


the way the post came across was that they are simpsons characters and thats where they came from.. my bad


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett (Oct 13, 2011)

parry316 said:


> I hope the crowd are as good as last week


They won't be im afraid. Last weeks crowd was awesome because the people who were there were the real die hard fans who boought the whole wrestlemania package which included raw.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm 100% convinced that the WWE will eventually begin taking YES signs. It's pathetic that we can't freely express who we like and dislike at all times.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

Green Light said:


> I give it 6 weeks max before this forum is bored of the YES chants and realises it is as annoying as WHAT? WHAT? WHAT!


you can have my word on this that i will never be bored of these yes chants


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

What in the actual fuck is NXT? Like serious?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

The crowd can make or break a Raw, lets hope they make it!


----------



## Davion McCool (Dec 1, 2011)

How long til RAW?


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Cena to AA Brock FTW


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

I still can't believe the stupid ass 3 stooges are "guest hosting".....Maybe that's why Punk's pissed :lmao


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Whoops, double post


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

AlecPure said:


> the way the post came across was that they are simpsons characters and thats where they came from.. my bad


Not to worry! I was just mentioning the simpsons since it's probably one of the most popular things they've been refenced on.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

The-Rock-Says said:


> What in the actual fuck is NXT? Like serious?


I know seriously.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

YES. YES. YES. YES. YES. YES. YES. 

#YES


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*NXT is the worst show ever, i mean it*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

RyanPelley said:


> I'm 100% convinced that the WWE will eventually begin taking YES signs. It's pathetic that we can't freely express who we like and dislike at all times.


They can take away the signs, but they can't take away the fans' voices!


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

stay on your bicycle dawg


----------



## Davion McCool (Dec 1, 2011)

Does anyone else remember that Cena named his finisher after Lesnar's? No, okay, just me.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Green Light said:


> I give it 6 weeks max before this forum is bored of the YES chants and realises it is as annoying as WHAT? WHAT? WHAT!


The YES! chants have been around for a lot longer than 6 weeks already.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

http://www.wweshop.com/item/daniel-bryan-yes-authentic-t-shirt/DanielBryan/01-16384


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Davion McCool said:


> How long til RAW?


Just over ten minutes.
It's 1:47 for me, so at 2:00 it'll start.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Davion McCool said:


> Does anyone else remember that Cena named his finisher after Lesnar's? No, okay, just me.


Of course. Before, it was just a fireman's carry transitioned into a takeover or a powerslam. He feuded with Brock and in a rap mentioned his finisher is now the FU.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

NXT is more about grown men backstage running after women in their pants and the acting is really, really, really bad.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Any guesses on who will open the show tonight?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

ChromeMan said:


> They can take away the signs, but they can't take away the fans' voices!


On Smackdown they can... : / 

But great point nonetheless, Citizen Fellow Hoosier!


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Davion McCool said:


> Does anyone else remember that Cena named his finisher after Lesnar's? No, okay, just me.


HEATHEN!

It was never named the "F-U"! NEVER!

It always has been "Attitude Adjustment", because we "adjusted" the attitude of the bad people.


----------



## Kennt 160711 (Jul 17, 2011)

Billy Kidman said:


> The YES! chants have been around for a lot longer than 6 weeks already.


He meant 6 weeks from now. I tink so m'bruda.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

NoyK said:


> Any guesses on who will open the show tonight?


Personally, I hope it's a great opening match. But you rarely get those opening the show anymore so I will go with John Cena.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Cena to start the show*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

^ I'll guess CM Punk.


----------



## Davion McCool (Dec 1, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> Of course. Before, it was just a fireman's carry transitioned into a takeover or a powerslam. He feuded with Brock and in a rap mentioned his finisher is now the FU.



I used to be such a Cena mark back then. He was brilliant, somewhere on the edge of completely utterly awful and at the same time hilarious and awesome. I still remember that rap "Your finisher's the F5? WELL MINES THE F U!"


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Stone Cold to start the show.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Medo said:


> *NXT is the worst show ever, i mean it*


You've clearly never watched the suite life of zach and cody.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Dwayne The Sellout Johnson to start the show.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Dolph Ziggler kicking off the show to announce that he is too sexy for the WWE.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

hazuki said:


> Holy shit.


That's actually pretty awesome.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Video Package on what happened to lesnar obv


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

William Regal's voice soothes my soul


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Five minutes!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

fucking three stooges nonsense :jay


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

NXT crowd makes it look like we are watching table pool.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

i think its going to be good RAW, Excited as hell


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Titus O'Neill wants to main event next years wrestlemania. He has a great chance of doing that, tbf.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

I heard WWE are actually handing out YES signs. Now why would they do that when they want him as a heel?


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

#yesyesyes


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Ready for the Daniel Bryan show.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

It's almost that time! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

These bastards better not disappoint... fuckers.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Sarcasm1 said:


> I heard WWE are actually handing out YES signs. Now why would they do that when they want him as a heel?


As in Futurama: Your lyrics lack subtility! You can't just have your characters announce how they feel!

Bryan is gonna stay heel. So they give signs so fans can chant his victory pose, even though he lost at WM.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Hopefully it will be good show*


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

I hope they don't turn him face just cause of this shit, tweener would be much better suited. And I hope no one still thinks he's bad on the stick.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Got my beer(s) ready. Let's do this.


----------



## Jigsaw (Apr 27, 2008)

it's coming guys


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

The-Rock-Says said:


> Titus O'Neill wants to main event next years wrestlemania. He has a great chance of doing that, tbf.


Yeah, against Barry Stevens. Best main event ever.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Looking forward to Raw for a change.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Here we go!!!


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

YES YES YES YES YES


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

INB4HEREWEGO!


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

SHUCKY DUCKY QUACK QUACK here we go!!!


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Here we go! #YesYesYes


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Here We Go!


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Here we go


----------



## trekster (May 25, 2010)

About time Raw is on.


----------



## Jigsaw (Apr 27, 2008)

It's on!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

LESNAR LESNAR LESNAR


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

cringe already


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Ohh lord fpalm*


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

You gotta be fuckin kidding me.


----------



## slimsellout (Apr 26, 2011)

so we are starting with the damn stooges?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

HERE WE GO!


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

HERE WE GO!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

here we go!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Here we goooooooo. noo fuck that start


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Please be a half way decent show.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Tonight the Three Stooges will be live, because promoting films worse than a WWE Studios picture makes us feel better


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Brock Lesnar returns

Open raw promoting the three stooges


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Go time!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Odds of that match finishing clean?


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Fuck the stooges...

Go time!


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

ahahahaha

This will be so bad.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

YES YES YES


----------



## Jigsaw (Apr 27, 2008)

God damn it three stooges.

"Comic geniuses"


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

YES YES YESYES.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

ALL THE SIGNS SAY YES!!


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

I SEE Alot of yes yes yes signs


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Here comes Johnny!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Cena guy with Yes sign

Obviously plants


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

yes look at that smile


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Big Johnny! Great way to open the show.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Weird opening.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao dat music


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*People Power, y'all.*


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

DAT THEME


----------



## slimsellout (Apr 26, 2011)

the original stooges were hilarious

these new ones look like fucking retards


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Cole: The man should be running for President of the United States... fpalm


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

fuck the three stooges (not the originals of course)


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

WWE: Giving away title matches for free. Now on a weekly basis!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

HAHAHAH, Big Johnny! :lmao :mark:


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

His theme suits him perfectly. Big Ace.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

JOHNNY!  I love this music!

People Power!


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

errr am I allowed to ask for a stream here or not >>

EDIT: nvm lol


----------



## lesnarism (Jan 7, 2012)

i like how david holds that cup like a trofee


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Headliner said:


> Please be a half way decent show.


Headliner you should totally change the wordfilter on the forum to change Yes! into something else for the lulz.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

sounds like Randy Orton CNN update music.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

I want to see Nathan Barnatt tonight.


----------



## JustWrestle808 (Apr 4, 2012)

Gotta love Johnny's theme


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

JJL!!


----------



## MJG93 (Jan 3, 2012)

That music is amazing.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Brock is the new face???


----------



## trekster (May 25, 2010)

What's with the creepy music?


----------



## Jigsaw (Apr 27, 2008)

So many Yes signs


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Pretty sweet music for ace


----------



## slimsellout (Apr 26, 2011)

BROCK THE NEW FACE OF WWE


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

They're making Brock a heel?


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

The Three Stooges is a great way to convince MMA fans who tuned into to see Brock not think of pro wrestling as being retarded.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

I CALLED VIDEO PACKAGE
SMARK POINTS FOR ME


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

My god, this serial killer music gets me every damn time.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

LESNAR PROMO!


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Lesnar as Johnny's boy? :S

That's not gonna work


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Natsuke said:


> errr am I allowed to ask for a stream here or not >>


check inbox.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh wow, I like where this is going..


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So Lesnar is going to be with Big Johnny? Can't see that.


Ryan said:


> Headliner you should totally change the wordfilter on the forum to change Yes! into something else for the lulz.


lolol


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Lesnar with Johnny as his talker?! HOLY FUCKING HELL MOTHER FUCKING YES


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

lol @ the marks


----------



## trekster (May 25, 2010)

I still lol at that fucking fucking mark.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Lesnar being associated with Johnny? Hmm...

there's Lesnar's talker/manager though.


----------



## slimsellout (Apr 26, 2011)

Johnny is gonna be the Paul Heyman for Lesnar


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Brock isn't here to entertain you people*


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

HERE COMES THE PAIN (TAZ)


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Brock Lesnar


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Heel Lesnar already?? But Rock vs Lesnar is a year away why have him as a heel already?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Lesnar heel??


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

[email protected] bringing Lesnar in as a heel...LMAO


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

I legit woke the house up with Brock's return last week.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Lesnar's theme is one of my all-time favourites, I don't know. Makes me wanna workout till I collapse.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm so fucking hyped.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Yes, Brock, kick that hat like you mean it. Sassy


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Cena vs Brock!!!


----------



## lesnarism (Jan 7, 2012)

as long as lesnar beats cena he get cheers


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Lesnar/Cena at Extreme Rules


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Wow. So they really are going to waste Lesnar/Cena at ER.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Lesnar vs Cena at Extreme Rules!?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

THE PAIN!


----------



## slimsellout (Apr 26, 2011)

Brock vs Cena at Extreme Rules


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

Trifektah said:


> ahahahaha
> 
> This will be so bad.


:lmao what the fuck is that in your sig?


----------



## Eskimo17 (Jan 25, 2011)

Alright well now I'm excited for extreme rules!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

lol at "heel" Lesnar. Good luck getting the people to really boo him.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

WTF CENA/LESNAR AT ER!??!?!?!


----------



## MJG93 (Jan 3, 2012)

"Bring legitimacy back to the WWE"? I can dig it.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Is it just me or does the crowd noise seem to be muted... they look loud, but I can barely hear em over the music and the commentators at all.


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

this crowd fucking sucks


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

THIS CROWD IS HORRIBLE....


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Lesnar as a heel (supposedly) got more of a pop than Cena got his entire life. :lmao


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

UFC mention, surprised about that


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

What is going on


----------



## JustWrestle808 (Apr 4, 2012)

Nice to see Brock again


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

lol no pop


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

There's the hop onto the apron! I like seeing that.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

annnnd the crowd could give two fucks.........great


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

This should be good!


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

I thought they weren't going to mention UFC on television?? Michael Cole just said it twice lol There goes that...


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

'the new face of the WWE'. well then, that didn't take long


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

I was expecting a bigger pop for Brock.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Heel or Face?


----------



## RICH ROZE (Mar 15, 2010)

LOL that pyro guy WRONG AGAIN Extreme rules BROCK WRESTLES. WRONG AGAIN Pyro


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Less Lesnar, more Yesnar.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

GOD AWFUL CROWD.....


----------



## Supreme Clientele (Jun 10, 2005)

Crowd is shit and I find it hilarious that wrestlers own 1 set of clothing.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

This should be good!


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

A pro-cena crowd? Wow


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Lesnar heel turn by aligning with Big Johnny


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

TOO MANY CENA FANS


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Crowd sucks bad compare to Miami last week


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

I already miss last week's crowd.


----------



## JustWrestle808 (Apr 4, 2012)

I like Cena but it is hard to take hime seriously with that green shirt and hat


----------



## TheKman (Sep 18, 2011)

Fuck this crowd


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

hey cena ready for another f5 bitch?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

A Jimmy John's sponsorship on his shirt?


----------



## thaimasker (Apr 1, 2012)

Gosh the crowd fucking sucks. They need to pay last weeks crowd to come at every show lol.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

8 minutes in no YES chants
LIL kids cheering for Cena

told you


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

I miss Miami's crowd...


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

This crowd can die.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

There are the boos!


----------



## Cheap Shot (Nov 1, 2008)

Didn't take long till we got the typical WWE crowd back, who the fuck wouldn't get off their feet for lesnar/


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

NoyK said:


> Lesnar as a heel (supposedly) got more of a pop than Cena got his entire life. :lmao


Heels getting bigger pops than Cena never amounts to anything other than said heel getting fed to Cena and Cena going for the next meal, annoying nice guy act all the way


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

KICK HIS [email protected]$#ING CAP ALEADY, BROCK!!!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I love seeing signs in the crowd, reminds me of WCW and the old WWF.


----------



## itzLeif (Jan 3, 2012)

It's soooo obvious where this is going. It's an attempt to get everyone back on Cena's side.
Lesnar will be a heel and bash WWE and say he did REAL fighting etc. , and then Cena will be like "THIS IS REAL TO ME GOD DAMNIT" and everyone will love him.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

No Yes Chants yet?


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

Yeah, how dare this crowd cheer for the face and boo the heel. It's just wrong.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Can WWE just make all RAW's in Miami & Chicago :[ ?


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

OK that was interesting.


----------



## MJG93 (Jan 3, 2012)

cavs25 said:


> Crowd sucks bad compare to Miami last week


Just about any crowd will suck compared to that crowd.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Here comes Cena with that goofy smile. UGH!!!


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Cena bitch slap of peace.


----------



## bc23 (Feb 28, 2012)

Let's see if Cena will call him out


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

LOL motherfucker this ain't MMA!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

That was quick


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Cena just fucked himself right there.


----------



## paddyposh (Jul 12, 2011)

poor crowd but they booing cena at least


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Well, alright then..


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Whoa!! Brawl!!!


----------



## slimsellout (Apr 26, 2011)

LESNAR just went UFC on Cena LMAO


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

lol @ lack of reaction for Lesnar. Surprise, surprise..


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Thats it, get goldust out there


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

HERE WE GO!!!


----------



## giggs (Feb 2, 2010)

:lmao what a shit crowd...

this is an awesome start though!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

GET HIM DANIEL! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Took him down like a bitch


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

I hate Cena.

"Gets F'5ed"

*Comes out, smiles at Lesnar*


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Daneil "YES" Bryan spotted!


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

YES MAN IS HERE.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Meh. Not a fan of Lesnar siding with Big Johnny.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

okay that us wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy too many peope to break up a fight ol


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

This is a little bit too much.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Well that's a good way to get some excitement into the show right away.


----------



## FearIs4UP (Apr 8, 2007)

Wow that was great.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Damn this is crazy.


----------



## JustWrestle808 (Apr 4, 2012)

Nice start for Raw


----------



## MJG93 (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh shit, Cena's bleeding. Shit just got real.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Woah Cena is busted!


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

PG. Not. That. Is.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Cena's bleeding


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

nice worked fight though


----------



## Peterf93 (Jul 6, 2010)

blood on cenas face! what the hell is going on here, PG?


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

OMG BLOOD ATTITUDE ERA HOLY SHIT HOLY SHIT


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Brock forgot that he was no longer in the UFC. (stiff punches)


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

FUUUUCK!!! HOLY SHIT


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

blood capsule?


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

OH WOW, CENA IS BLOODY AS HELL!!!


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

:lmao Wow, this is horrible.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

FUCK!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Oh shit....look at cena


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*YOU GOT A BUSTED MOUTH, BITCH!*


----------



## slimsellout (Apr 26, 2011)

Lesnar busted Cena open


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Punk is backstage banging them divas.
Smart kid.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Cena got fucked up.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

lulz Brock MAAAAAY have gone a little stiff


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Cena got fucked up lol


----------



## Eskimo17 (Jan 25, 2011)

Fuckin hell this is great!


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Oh shit, Cena's busted open.

I really like this.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

:lmao @ Cena's face.


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

FUCK THIS STUPID CROWD!!! And Brock joining Johnny- piss poor idea. He could be a badass and kick everyone's ass. I hope this is a fake and Brock F-5's Johnny


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

LOL!? WAIT was this legit!? WTF


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Cena's mouth busted open.


----------



## Parison Sapphire (Nov 15, 2011)

What an awful crowd, really disappointing after last week.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Missed first 10 minutes. Watching the brawl. What happened? Bloody Cena!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*It's nice to see Cena has at least half a nutt. *


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

holy fuck i think that was legit


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

JAMIE NOBLE :lmao


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

HE'S WEARING THE YES SHIRT!

........oh yeah and brock lesnar and John Cena are beating the piss put of each other


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

BLOOD


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

YAY Brock fucked up Cena.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

just heard the yes chants


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

daniel bryan chants?


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Haha Lesnar and Wannabe-Lesnar... and fake blood.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

BLOOOOOD


----------



## paddyposh (Jul 12, 2011)

yay blood


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Blood... oh my.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Lesnar stiffed the shit outta CENA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Do I hear Yes chants?


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Is that Jamie Noble? Highlight of WWE's year so far.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

This is how Rock/Cena should have been.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Burst lip


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Cena GOT FUCKED UP! HAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

YES CHANTS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Why he mad though?


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Del Rio sighting. We need a Ricardo sighting.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Where's Dean Malenko? He'd get this shit under control.


----------



## thaimasker (Apr 1, 2012)

Uh Oh WWE gonna fine cena for bleeding lol.


----------



## TheKman (Sep 18, 2011)

Yes there were Yes chants


----------



## slimsellout (Apr 26, 2011)

Lesnar actually punched Cena like 6 times in the face after that slap 

it was very real


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

Blood!!!!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

My love for Brock Lesnar grows ever more.


----------



## fija1001 (Apr 2, 2012)

So this is how the WWE is going to try to get Cena over agian. Fueding with Brock who has a huge fan base. Not sure if it will work.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

I loved how Alex Riley was trying to restrain Brock at the corner


----------



## JustWrestle808 (Apr 4, 2012)

YESSS we have blood


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

SWAGGER'S HAIR!!!


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

great opening (especially on cena's mouth),goosebumps


----------



## Emobacca (Nov 16, 2008)

Lesnar stiffed him!


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

Anyone else think this isn't scripted????


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

every time i see hawkins from a distance i think im seeing edge lol


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Lol db just pulled lesnar out by himself lulz


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

Dobba said:


> Is that Jamie Noble? Highlight of WWE's year so far.


yes it was. lol i noticed him too.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

The whole Raw roster had to stop them


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Thats right.. Daniel Bryan alone was man enough to drag Lesnar out of that ring! lol. Ahhh what a fun start to RAW.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

D-Bry here to diffuse the situation. God bless his soul.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Fuck yes this is Awesome! Finally!


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

That was fucking great.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Regal sighting!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That was good. Still not a fan of Lesnar siding with Big Johnny though. There's no reason for it.


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

Haha....well, this little bash might put some legit heat into the feud.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Cena gets busted up and still smiles? Jesus...


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Haha this looks pretty real folks


----------



## Twistaeffect2005 (Jun 13, 2005)

fucking awesome start! YES!


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

not sure if fake or legit


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

LMFAO, that was wild


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

U can tell wwe altered audio from crowd


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Oh my god. Cena was bleeding. Whether it was fake blood or legit blood, I'm impressed they showed that on TV. Maybe this is the start of a new era.


----------



## trekster (May 25, 2010)

Hammertron said:


> every time i see hawkins from a distance i think im seeing edge lol


ditto


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

His lip was definitely split down the middle.


----------



## uniden (Jan 30, 2012)

Wsupden said:


> holy fuck i think that was legit


still real to you huh


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Well that was awesome, I hate that they are hotshotting Lesnar/Cena at extreme rules....that's a summerslam or WM main event match right there


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

That was great stuff.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Amber B said:


> Why he mad though?


Cena or Brock?


----------



## fija1001 (Apr 2, 2012)

Anyone see Sheamus and Brian holding back Brock? Shouldn't Sheamus been holding Cena back?


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

LMAO I knew it, there is no way even the WWE could get people to believe Cena would be a match for Lesnar. Cena tried picking a fight and got his ass kicked.

There going to make the match at ER some kind of gimmick match because there is no other way Cena could legitamately challenge Brock without a weapon


----------



## e493450 (Mar 29, 2012)

is... is the pg era over??


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

Brock legit punching him :lol


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

fuck sake STOP FUCKING SMILING CENA YOU UTTER BALLBAG

Fucking ruins every feud with this shit. You just got the shit beat out of you, show some hatred and intensity, not a fucking smirk


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

Cena's mouth got FUCKED UPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Wsupden said:


> holy fuck i think that was legit


*lol no it wasn't. It was just well played. *


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Wsupden said:


> holy fuck i think that was legit


.......christ


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Of course it wasn't fucking legit fpalm


----------



## bc23 (Feb 28, 2012)

They are in Washington...yup not stun the crowd is weak


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

That was awesome :lmao


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

YES! YES! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

That is one time i don't mind cena smiling. Kinda made him look badass for a second with his busted up, bloody mouth.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Lesnar is booking his own shit

OH SHIT THIS WAS GOOD


----------



## SimplyIncredible (Feb 18, 2012)

lmao what the fuck just happened?

That was a blood capsule right?

I didnt like the opening and how they introduced lesnar, that was fucking lame.


----------



## octagon888 (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh man one guy punched another guy! And there was blood!

And all these people came out from the back and with 90 people in the ring they couldn't be restrained

Yeah!!!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Really doubt Brock will be booed in any smark city


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Reminds me of seeing Bubba Rey powerbombing Trish after the kiss... fucking amazing to be a kid at heart.


----------



## Drama (Sep 26, 2011)

At first I was like "OH SHIT LESNAR LEGIT FUCKED UP CENA!"

Now I'm thinking it might have been a blood capsule.

Still great either way.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

good start imo


----------



## EnemyOfMankind (Oct 15, 2006)

im actually excited now for this brock vs cena


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Ok stand corrected, pretty great start to Raw.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Hahahahahahahaua fucking brilliant.


----------



## dirtyrockcrawler (Dec 2, 2009)

Did Cena no-sell Lesnar's punches?


----------



## JustWrestle808 (Apr 4, 2012)

Excellent start for RAW and they probally sold the PPV right there. Nice to see Golddust out there.


----------



## paddyposh (Jul 12, 2011)

cena got fucked up


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Did Lesnar stiff punch Cena on purpose? I don't get it LOL


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Holy crap Bryan threw lesnar from the ring BY HIMSELF :O


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

And of course Cena is STILL Cena..he FUCKING SMILES during a intense faceoff.


----------



## Supreme Clientele (Jun 10, 2005)

Basically...


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

Now they need to use blood at Extreme Rules.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

The Segment was awesome.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

No surprise at D Bry the legit badass pulling lesnar out by himself....


----------



## giggs (Feb 2, 2010)

slimsellout said:


> Lesnar actually punched Cena like 6 times in the face after that slap
> 
> it was very real


course it was


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

That opening:


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Lesnar stiffed him.


----------



## John Locke (Jan 28, 2008)

Brock vs. Cena already has a better build up than Rock vs. Cena did after a year.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Heel Lesnar 

YES YES YES


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Tim Legend said:


> Lol db just pulled lesnar out by himself lulz


BUT HES SO SMALL! ADLJFAFKLAF.


----------



## Mike Honcho (Mar 11, 2012)

Frootest Cena segment ever.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm fucking kidding you idiots. Jesus lol. But srsly I think he stiffed cena on purpose. also daniel bryan pulled him out by himself and finally 'i think they're trying to get cena over as a face and brock as a heel


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

So their fighting at Extreme Rules?
Cena should do the Kneebar just for the lulz


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Fuck forgot this was on tonight. I missed it.


----------



## slimsellout (Apr 26, 2011)

Brock went UFC mode on him.... it was obvious, double leg takedown followed by chest to chest ground and pound... thats exactly what he did in the UFC

he punched


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Lesnar forgot that pro wrestling is fake.

lol @ DB getting him out of the ring by himself. He straight up handled Lesnar.


----------



## Mikestarko (May 29, 2007)

For every post that says this is real, I commend the WWE even more for doing their job right.


----------



## octagon888 (Jun 28, 2011)

That'll segue nicely into R.Truth vs. a Bella twin or whatever the fuck is up next.


----------



## Simmo™ (Jun 3, 2006)

First punch was the only stiff one.


----------



## KietKudi (Nov 17, 2011)

Damn what a great start to raw! :]


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

that's not legit blood is it
didnt even see lesnar land any blows


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

It's good that the WWE made someone think that was a legit fight. That means they did their job. That was cool tho. We see blood for the first time in a long time lol


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

watts63 said:


> Cena gets busted up and still smiles? Jesus...


He's either a robot or has a really serious mental diesase


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

LOL is fun to see heel like ADR preoccupied with Cena safety..and DB showing who's the boss taking Lesnar out of the ring xD.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

That was fucking awesome. Good job selling that whole fiasco as real though. The split lip could of been from the elbow of another wrestler for all anyone knows, may not of been from Brock's fist.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Can't believe this is being hotshotted to Extreme Rules. Just reeks of desperation.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Blood capsule


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Bryan got a huge pop when he led the locker room running out


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

oh and the crowd last week would have been YESING out of their freaking minds

FUCK THESE MARK AS TRICK ASS LIL KIDS


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

Cena: Look I'm bleeding...


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Not normally a fan of the pull-apart brawls where the locker room has to break them up, but this one seemed to work well.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Where's JR when you need him? This promo brought flashbacks of 2003.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

And THAT is what The Rock vs. John Cena feud had been missing the last year.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

God you Daniel Bryan marks are annoying.

Anyway, I wonder what's going to close the show now.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

BTW, Cena more than likely had a fake blood capsule. He didn't open his mouth too much and the "blood" ended up on his teeth/middle of his mouth (as in, he hid it in his bottom or upper teeth area).


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

moments like this i think " fuck was that real? " i can feel the hatred between them two haha. Lesnar is being treated as the biggest threat at the moment. It's everyone against Lesnar - u watch!


----------



## Theff (Aug 1, 2011)

I hope Lesnar really clocked him so badly. Stupid Cena ruined it by smiling at the end and blowing yet another serious angle. Cena sucks.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

"Cena with that smirk on his face." --Lawler

In all seriousness, though. Great segment. I'm hoping, along with most of you, that we are witnessing the dawn of a new era.


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

VRsick said:


> That is one time i don't mind cena smiling. Kinda made him look badass for a second with his busted up, bloody mouth.


this


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

Fucking awesome start. I don't like Brock siding with Johnny. There was absolutely no need for Johnny to be there.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

This was a great start!


----------



## trekster (May 25, 2010)

Cool Smackdown is on tomorrow.


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

Cena with a Heel move by smacking Lesnar...uncharacteristic of Cena


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

So far we have:

Lesnar
YES Chants
Daniel Bryan dragging Lesnar out
Cena busted up

This is as good as a start as possible.


----------



## Kennt 160711 (Jul 17, 2011)

Wow, that was good. I thought it was gonna be another one of those shitty confrontations, Cena smiling saying I'll cya then and walks off and then it goes to a break but nooooo Cena got fucked up, and ... blood. (which made it seem better - blood does help!)

Extreme Rules... What kinda match? A plain No DQ would be dumb.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Brock is fucking beast*


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

YOU DO NOT THROW ROCKS AT A MAN WHOSE GOT A MACHINE GUN!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I'm glad Lesnar sided with Johnny Ace. Let the cunt get booed.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

can't wait for tomorrow. Love the throwback shows


----------



## CaptainCharisma2 (Jan 14, 2009)

That was nuts. Fake or not it makes me wanna see lesnar vs cena more then rock vs cena. One night and I'm more hyped for this feud


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Mikestarko said:


> For every post that says this is real, I commend the WWE even more for doing their job right.


Exactly. Awesome start to the show, the buyrate for Extreme Rules is going to be ridiculous.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Why he mad though?


lol


----------



## Carlito09 (Aug 16, 2007)

Good . Lesnar is the bigger champion here . Cena is never gonna be as destructive as Lesnar. 

I think thats a Capsule but IDC good start by wrestling.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Did Bryan really tear lesnar from the ring himself??


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

I'll probably get neg for this but that was already more exciting than anything Rock/Cena.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Lesnar to destroy Cena at E.R so Cena can go make his Marine 3 movie


----------



## Eskimo17 (Jan 25, 2011)

Yaouch, that was a hell of a slap


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Great start


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

saw the replay, punch was real i reckon !


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

RESHOWING THE BLOOD ??? OH SNAP.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Before the show on Sky the guy said "This show is a post water-shed production and contains scenes not suitable for younger viewers".. Now if it was PG, surely it would be for younger viewers?

Or does it always say that?


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

Lesnar brought the MMA takedown to wwe! Legit!

That was badass!!


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Since when does Cena randomly slap somebody? Totally out of character and it doesn't help that he was smiling the whole time.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

why the fuck wasn't rock/cena like this?


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Only way it could be better is if Brock drank a beer after.


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

Old School = Awesome.

On Smackdown = confusing....


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

WWE sold that well. Not sure about them fighting at Extreme Rules though.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Foley? PLEASE BRING AMBROSE IN

And Piper is always amazing. Shame I'll miss it but I'll definitely have to youtube it that night.


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

lol..on the replay you can see Cena turn right into the first punch Lesner threw


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Lesnar definitely landed a forearm on Cena's face.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

JT Martin said:


> Where's JR when you need him? This promo brought flashbacks of 2003.


*BAH GAWD!*


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

Wow, Cena got clocked with a potato.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Someone needs to tell Lesnar that hes not in UFC no more. nearly killed the guy


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Yeah that was a capsule. He got nowhere near his face.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Trollololol... Blame the black guy


----------



## slimsellout (Apr 26, 2011)

Damn that was nasty


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Red Rover Red Rover we dare John Cena over.*


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Shit, that was a HARD punch from Lesnar on that replay.


----------



## fija1001 (Apr 2, 2012)

How long is Brock gonna keep doing the cover up? After the inital fued he needs to hit the gym for a few months and gain back some muscle before WM 29.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

LMAO I swear Brock did that first hit on purpose.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Holy shit he legit punched him there lol.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Only shocking thing out of this is that they're actually giving this away at Extreme Rules. Or so we think.


----------



## MJG93 (Jan 3, 2012)

Teddy being Big Johnny's bitch. I love it.


----------



## ShyBiSkye (Jun 18, 2006)

Brock/Cena is a big match and a bit odd that they wouldn't wait for a big PPV but I think it's somewhat fitting. Nine years ago at Backlash in April of 2003 John Cena had his first WWE Championship match against Brock Lesnar.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

So no fake blood


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

HOLY SHIT Eve looks phenomenal.


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

Look at this new sig.


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

Lesnar popped that boy


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Is WWE trying to have two good Raws in a row? That's unheard of. Call me a pessimist, but things will probably go downhill from here.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao @ Johnny's still got his Easter suit handy


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

I never knew Cena took orders from Teddy, weird.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

"Listen playa, why'd you smack Brock?"


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

dabossb said:


> Did Bryan really tear lesnar from the ring himself??


YES!


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

Hoeskiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## illmat (Mar 6, 2012)

Fake, Cena was holding his mouth like he had something in it. However, nice way to start Raw.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Sombody call my momma


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Suplex, Baby!


----------



## slimsellout (Apr 26, 2011)

That was fucked up.

Im a Brock fan but that was fucked up

He needs to learn that this aint UFC anymore, he cant punch for real


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Lesnar got more in on Cena then he did on Overeem last December :troll


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Somebody call my momma


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ass ass ass ass ass ass ass ass ass ass ass everywhere.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Well...that's what they get for rehiring him when all he's known for years now is to legit punch the shit out of people.


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

FUNKASAURUS!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Chinballs Torres.


----------



## Supreme Clientele (Jun 10, 2005)

Im'ma call your momma


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

We transition from that..into .. BRODUS CLAY!!!


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

Squash time


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

I think I betta call my mama.


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

dlb223 said:


> Look at this new sig.


Damn, that was quick man!


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Great the perfect way to send away ALL the UFC fans that just tuned in.... Send Brodus Clay out there fpalm


----------



## fija1001 (Apr 2, 2012)

Somebody call my Momma!!!


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Lesnar caught him legit in the face with that right...awesome


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Naomi.
The only bitch on either roster who always has a tight weave. Work.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

That introduction never fails to make me cringe.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Nu uh. Eve calls me. Not the other way around.

Funkasaurus to lighten up the mood.


----------



## paddyposh (Jul 12, 2011)

haha YOU DO NOT THROW ROCKS AT A MAN WHOSE GOT A MACHINE GUN!

did make me laugh


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Brodus Clay after that segment? That's a good way to drive away any MMA fans that tuned into the beginning.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Funkasaurus is not extinct apparently.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Said it before and I'll say it again: Santino is fucking amazing.


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

Poor Cena, he was probably tremblimg with fear when Brock f'd him up.


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

[email protected] Laurinaitis "I will"

completely nonchalant

dude is the best


----------



## AngeloAwesome (Jan 30, 2012)

PLS NO SQUASH PLS NO SQUASH PLS NO SQUASH PLS NO SQUASH PLS NO SQUASH


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

gobsayscomeon said:


> Is WWE trying to have two good Raws in a row? That's unheard of. Call me a pessimist, but things will probably go downhill from here.


Thats not pessimistic, its realistic. How many times has Raw been hot for a week or two only to go back to shit?


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Brodus sucks a fucking dick.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

dabossb said:


> Did Bryan really tear lesnar from the ring himself??


Eat your spinach, kids.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

Funkasarus and Santino, lawlzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## uniden (Jan 30, 2012)

every poster should totally start an individual thread how Cena was cut open legit


----------



## SimplyIncredible (Feb 18, 2012)

Why are they giving away Cena/Lesnar at ER!?

What a fucking stupid decision if it happens.

I REALLY dont like what they did with Lesnar, putting him with jonny like that. Lesnar is a beast, just let him do that.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

This is funny.

*SHUT UP AND LAUGH!*


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Amber B said:


> Naomi.
> The only bitch on either roster who always has a tight weave. Work.


:lmao


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

JT Martin said:


> Where's JR when you need him? This promo brought flashbacks of 2003.


No doubt. We would had, a "son uva BITCH!" a "By GAWD!" and it definitely deserved my all time favorite..."CARNAGE!" in there.

Cole just sat on his ass.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Yes....DAT ASS


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

So when are they going to but Brodus into a programme?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

No matter what tricks the WWE pulls it seems Bryan is still over... now can we fix the sound levels please.

And the fight sequence was okay. Looks like Lesnar went on instinct for a second before catching himself. Quite clearly forgot to pull the first punch.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

I love Santinos reaction to pyro.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Cena has looked like a complete bitch twice now. I don't know how they can't turn him heel at this point.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Naomi is being wasted as a funkette.


----------



## KietKudi (Nov 17, 2011)

ASS ASS ASS ASS ASS ASS


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

I guess Brock forgot this was WWE. That must have hurt...


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

psx71 said:


> Lesnar got more in on Cena then he did on Overeem last December :troll


:jordan3


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

It's time for the funkasuarus to go extinct. Bring that Meteor over from Armageddon that's on TBS right now.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Silent Alarm said:


> Chinballs Torres.


She does kinda have Peter Griffins chin.


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

So some of you think WWE said, "Okay guys, just go out there and beat each other up or something." Nah, Vince was probably like, "Alright Brock, Cena's gonna slap you in the face. Fuck dat asshole up."


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

I want Keith Apicary to run interference.


----------



## fija1001 (Apr 2, 2012)

What are they suppose to put on? UFC fans are only going to watch to see Brock. When his segment is done there gonna turn off either way.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

SimplyIncredible said:


> Why are they giving away Cena/Lesnar at ER!?
> 
> What a fucking stupid decision if it happens.
> 
> I REALLY dont like what they did with Lesnar, putting him with jonny like that. Lesnar is a beast, just let him do that.


How is it "giving away" if it's a PAY-per-view?


----------



## SimplyIncredible (Feb 18, 2012)

VIKKI IS A MILF


----------



## Drama (Sep 26, 2011)

After seeing the replay I'm thinking the blood was legit. Cena slapped Brock HARD. Think Brock was just returning the favour.

Anyway, not liking Brock siding with Johnny and the match happening so soon at Extreme Rules.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Vickie gets more heat than any heel, even Cena.


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

Holy shit @ Vickie! Too hot!


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

DAT BUMP


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Her belly button is showing through her dress....
She isn't dressing her new body correctly at all.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

That brawl is exactly what should have happened between Rock and Cena the monday before mania.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Go away Vickie.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Simmo™ said:


> First punch was the only stiff one.


Exactly, I can't believe people actually think this bit was a shoot fight. It was a great segment, but damn. I agree, that I saw one stiff punch, and that was it. I don't know whether Brock forgot where he was for a moment, or what.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Make them a perminent team and call them the All American Show-Offs


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

daaaaaaaaaamn Vickie


fix that mop on your head and I'd be all over that


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Mama Swagger would be proud.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

SimplyIncredible said:


> Why are they giving away Cena/Lesnar at ER!?
> 
> What a fucking stupid decision if it happens.
> 
> I REALLY dont like what they did with Lesnar, putting him with jonny like that. Lesnar is a beast, just let him do that.


For Lesnar to take out Cena so he can go make Marine 3


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Ohhh yes. Freshly bleached Ziggles. The pigeons are being let loose.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Here comes Billy Gunn and Kurt Angle, oh wait.


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

GeorgeCostanza said:


> [email protected] Laurinaitis "I will"
> 
> completely nonchalant
> 
> dude is the best


I literally lol'd at that.


----------



## slimsellout (Apr 26, 2011)




----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Jack "Downs" Swagger and that entrance. Ziggler is definitely embracing/acknowledging his Ass man roots.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Tag team match playas. I bet Teddy is dancin' backstage.


----------



## SimplyIncredible (Feb 18, 2012)

NikkiSixx said:


> How is it "giving away" if it's a PAY-per-view?


Its a throw-away ppv, should be at SS instead.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Ahhhh, I can just imagine it now:

UFC Fan: Holy Shit! That was awesome! Definately ordering Lesnar vs. Cena!
*Brodus Clay comes out
UFC Fan: Annnnnnnd, I'm out.


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

TankOfRate said:


> Can't believe this is being hotshotted to Extreme Rules. Just reeks of desperation.


... and announced randomly by Laurinaitis. Not even a fucking challenge issued or match teased. Hated the opening + alliance with Johnny, made Lesnar seem like just another guy to me. No questions to answer and fuck all momentum left.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Swagger is one of the few people who has gotten worse and worse the longer he's been in WWE


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

i too was rather surprised Cena came in and immediately smacked Lesnar lol but this feud already is hotter than Rock vs. Cena

for a second i thought Lesnar was going to actually be a "face" lol


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Fak i'm still buzzing from that opening brawl now they follow with the funkasaurus


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

Okay... What the hell is that flamboyant outfit Swagger has on???

Brodus and Santino vs. Billy and Chuck


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

fija1001 said:


> What are they suppose to put on? UFC fans are only going to watch to see Brock. When his segment is done there gonna turn off either way.


UFC fans reactions:
First segment:
FUCK YEAH LESNAR!!!!!!
Funkasaurus:
:kobe2


----------



## JustWrestle808 (Apr 4, 2012)

Brodus's first real match. He is moving up


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

dlb223 said:


> So some of you think WWE said, "Okay guys, just go out there and beat each other up or something." Nah, Vince was probably like, "Alright Brock, Cena's gonna slap you in the face. Fuck dat asshole up."


lmao THAT WAS FAST


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

What was that? Santino was like "Go Ahead Dolph grab my junk".


----------



## slimsellout (Apr 26, 2011)

John Cena might be missing a teeth according to teh King


----------



## Awesome 1 (Feb 20, 2011)

John Cena may be missing a few teeth? :shocked:


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

hahah was that planned for the wwe superstars to come out or did they see that punch and ran out


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

I HATE....HATE that they're wasting Dolph with these two pieces of shit


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

slimsellout said:


>


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Just got to say fuck Cena for smiling whilst being covered in blood.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Swagger's hair


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Man, I'm more excited for Lesnar and Cena then I ever was for Rock vs Cena.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

SJFC said:


> That brawl is exactly what should have happened between Rock and Cena the monday before mania.


I'm actually glad Rock and Cena didn't touch each other, because it made the tension in the atmosphere during WM28 so great. However, I think this brawl between Brock and Cena was great for their feud. I'm actually agreeing with WWE creative. This feels weird.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

If I was to try and formulate a 'how to derail Lesnar momentum' plan for a show - this would be it.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

GO. AWAY. SWAGGER..


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Cole studying about dinosaurs?

That means he can go on the History or Discovery Channel and never return.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Urgh why did they bring him back as heel?


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

Wait, this is WWE...Why the HELL are we seeing somewhat coherent storyline progression in the midcard? Un-friggin-heard of.


----------



## ApexViper (Feb 18, 2012)

Brodus' first non squash match. hurrrah!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

King just used the Brontosaurus line he used on Yokozuna on Brodus. lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

They're killing the crowd. Needs some Billy Gunn.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Awesome 1 said:


> John Cena may be missing a few teeth? :shocked:


Toothless aggression!


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

another commercial break...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

It's just so ironic that Mr.Ass befriended Ziggler. He must of literally seen himself in Ziggler. Not to mention the sarcastic traits that expands even beyond character. 

Mr.Ass to manage baby.ass plz.


----------



## PG Era Sucks (Mar 8, 2011)

You follow up that, with this ham and egger fest. Ugh.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

psx71 said:


> Ahhhh, I can just imagine it now:
> 
> UFC Fan: Holy Shit! That was awesome! Definately ordering Lesnar vs. Cena!
> *Brodus Clay comes out
> UFC Fan: Annnnnnnd, I'm out.


:lol you're full of good calls today..


----------



## HOLY S**T 123 (Jun 28, 2011)

Brotus Clay in a legit match. This Raw is already a WIN


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

Shouldn't have brought Bryan out there, shoulda kept his pop for later on.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

NikkiSixx said:


> How is it "giving away" if it's a PAY-per-view?


Agreed. Don't know why people are getting their panties in a bunch over this. It'll probably be Brock vs. Rock at Summerslam. Why not have this feud (Cena vs Brock) now and through summer?


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Brodus in a match longer than a minute...THAT IS UNHEARD OF!!!


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Amber B said:


> They're killing the crowd. Needs some Billy Gunn.


Bring out Rico!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

SimplyIncredible said:


> Its a throw-away ppv, should be at SS instead.


True, true.

(But since I can't go to Summerslam now, I'm going to be petty right now and say GOOD.)


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

I was surprised to see Lesnar align with Laurinaitis so quickly...


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Cena trying to be hard and failing miserably.

Lesnar fucking killed him LOL.


----------



## lesnarism (Jan 7, 2012)

brock will kill cena at extreme rules and cena will make that shitty marine movie and comeback before summerslam and do as if nothing happent


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Clay and Santino, the modern day Too Cool.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Brock was awesome tonight.


----------



## SimplyIncredible (Feb 18, 2012)

All the people who tuned in after the Lesnar buzz, will all have tuned out. Funkasaures? Tag team match? 

Jeez.

WWE are their own worst enemies. Nice way to derail the Lesnar hype in 5 minutes.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

greendude11 said:


> Cole studying about dinosaurs?
> 
> That means he can go on the History or Discovery Channel and never return.



Definately History Channel.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

did anyone see Billy Kidman in that brawl or was it just me?


----------



## lesnarism (Jan 7, 2012)

this raw aside from the shitty crowd is going to be awesome looks like the lesnar effect is really working 2 good raws in a row


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

J-Coke said:


> I was surprised to see Lesnar align with Laurinaitis so quickly...


its because johhny is the gm and the talent guy so he pretty much is the one that brought him in


----------



## MJG93 (Jan 3, 2012)

greendude11 said:


> Cole studying about dinosaurs?
> 
> That means he can go on the History or Discovery Channel and never return.


NO!!!! That would ruin those channels for me!


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

So i'm about 10 minutes behind because I paused it..

Did anyone else notice Jamie Noble? I thought he was let go a long time ago. I guess that he is a backstage guy. Hugh Morris FTW. It doesn't make sense for them to have Lesnar team with Johnny Ace considering a lot of people wanted to see the Lesnar return and woop Cena, but whatever.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Fargerov said:


> :lol you're full of good calls today..


I'll be here all night folks :lmao

*Takes a bow


----------



## THEBIGMAN212 (Aug 4, 2011)

FUCKASAURUS


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

Vince knows Lesnar isn't exactly reliable. You can't set up a WM match one year in advance with Lesnar, he could two months from now decide fuck this and leave.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Not sure if I can be bothered to stay up any longer, is there much interesting gonna happpen now?


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

NikkiSixx said:


> True, true.
> 
> (But since I can't go to Summerslam now, I'm going to be petty right now and say GOOD.)


What is your sig gif from?


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Have a good match for all the new viewers Brock may have brought in? NOPE BRING OUT BRODUS AND VICKIE


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

DFUSCMAN said:


> No surprise at D Bry the legit badass pulling lesnar out by himself....


haha i know right?

Wow, fuck the Funkasaurus and Santino as a team.


----------



## PG Era Sucks (Mar 8, 2011)

Anyone know what will happen if you show up to a Raw with a flag or sign with the WWF attitude logo on it? I just sent away for a custom large black flag with the logo on it and I'm taking it to the WWE Draft in two weeks when Raw is in Detroit.

I have lower bowl seats that set right where the camera films all of the action in the ring so there isn't anyway they can avoid it. I just hope it gets here in time.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Cena go fucked up, that punch from Brock looks legit to me*


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

lol, reptile dysfunction.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

RandomRage said:


> What is your sig gif from?


The hilarious ABC comedy, _Happy Endings_.


----------



## Supreme Clientele (Jun 10, 2005)

Oh King.


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Having Cena/Lesnar at Extreme Rules is a good thing considering the last feud with a long build and we all saw how that went.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Holy shit, King made a great joke!


----------



## SimplyIncredible (Feb 18, 2012)

LOL King can still bring them out now and again!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Awkward silence is the only response necessary for that fuckery of a joke. Holy hell, Jermaine.


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

Swagger looks like a damn 2nd grader with that haircut. It's half part, half combover. I'd rather be bald and have a shit smear going from my eyebrows to the back of my neck than have that hair on top of my head.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Call the match you couple of fucking clowns.


----------



## layeth87smack (Aug 4, 2010)

lesnar bloody-ing cena AND a billy kidman appearance? great raw


----------



## lesnarism (Jan 7, 2012)

what is cole laughing about?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

FUCK THIS CROWD

WHERE ARE THE "YES" CHANTS?


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

TheDeadMan86 said:


> *BAH GAWD!*


:lmao


Lesnar is not playin with Cena. I'm hoping they do a Falls Count Anywhere match at ER.


----------



## FearIs4UP (Apr 8, 2007)

Korvin said:


> So i'm about 10 minutes behind because I paused it..
> 
> Did anyone else notice Jamie Noble? I thought he was let go a long time ago. I guess that he is a backstage guy. Hugh Morris FTW. It doesn't make sense for them to have Lesnar team with Johnny Ace considering a lot of people wanted to see the Lesnar return and woop Cena, but whatever.


Saw him and marked.


----------



## fija1001 (Apr 2, 2012)

Mic to close? Overheard Swagger calling spots to Santino while he had him on the mat with the armbar.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Awkward silence for "reptile dysfunction"


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Jack Swagger's hair is trending


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

NikkiSixx said:


> The hilarious ABC comedy, _Happy Endings_.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

Cole trying to recover from that joke. :lol


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

that joke was fucking hilarious


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

i think cole just lost it at how bad kings reptile disfunction line was


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

What the fuck is Zack Morris doing in a wrestling ring...?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I just can't with Swagger's haircut.


----------



## Mizaniac (Feb 9, 2010)

Whats with Swaggers hair lol


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

NikkiSixx said:


> The hilarious ABC comedy, _Happy Endings_.


That chick is kinda hot.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

I miss last week's crowd.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

How Ziggler has fallen.


----------



## Whitem0nkey (May 2, 2011)

she would be the sexysaurus


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Peapod said:


> Call the match you couple of fucking clowns.


Jesus, where have YOU been since 2008?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

those body shots were pretty stiff too
Someone forgot how to work


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Swagger just came from the middle school formal with AJ.


----------



## uniden (Jan 30, 2012)

yep my friends, this is 2nd excellent raw in 2 weeks.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Still struggling to come to terms with how WWE has managed to kill Lesnar's momentum and make him seem like a nobody. Putting the Stooges ahead of him in terms of hype straight away and not mentioning him until Lauranitis was out here, possibly turning him heel, randomly announcing the Cena match as if it wasn't a big deal, and then following it up with this.


----------



## fija1001 (Apr 2, 2012)

Damn Ziggler can sell like no other.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

J-Coke said:


> I was surprised to see Lesnar align with Laurinaitis so quickly...


Makes sense. He's the one who's the vp of talent relations. But it's not like he's gonna be his manager or anything.


----------



## lesnarism (Jan 7, 2012)

ziggler again selling like a boss


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Ziggy getting squashed.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

YOU THINK YOU'RE GETTIN BACK IN?!?!?!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Lawwwwwwd.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Ziggler getting pinned by Brodus? A travesty.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Poor Dolph...


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Poor Ziggler.


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

Brodus clobbered ziggler haha


----------



## JustWrestle808 (Apr 4, 2012)

Gratz Brodus on your first full match


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

They messed up Lawler's "pull up" joke.

Italian Dancing Dinosaur wins.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*lol @ Swagger being a scared little bitch. :lmao*


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Amber B said:


> How Ziggler has fallen.


Was he really up there to begin with?


----------



## SimplyIncredible (Feb 18, 2012)

LOL WWE building new stars = Aint happening


----------



## slimsellout (Apr 26, 2011)

Can we get a picture of Cena's missing bottom tooth?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

why didn't swagger go and break the pin

FUCKING AGENTS CAN"T BOOK SHIt


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

HD is a beautiful thing.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

A-train to come down and fuck up Brodus


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

It's clear that WWE disagrees with my assessment of Dolph Ziggler as a legit talent. Swagger is dragging him down and so is losing to comedy characters.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Aaaand here comes Ziggler to make Brodus look better than he has in his career so far. Bless his light.

What a fucking drop though. From tearing it up with the WWE Champion to being Funkasaurus bait. I hope this ends with Ziggler aligning with Team Funk just so he can back dat ass up with them tbqh though.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The hell was that broad (not Naomi) doing?


----------



## Nerveshatter (Aug 25, 2011)

theres no way those dancers are PG.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

No Keith Apicary. I am disappoint.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Santino :lmao*


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Is it weird to have nostalgia for things that happened only months ago? Like Ziggler's push? Because I do.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

I don't think we've seen the last of Lesnar and Cena tonight.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

When you have Swagger in that match, why would Ziggler do the job?


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

Give me an ice cream cone, put both of those girls' asses on top like a two-scoop, and I can die a happy man.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

At least it wasn't a squash.

Different Cena voice...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Cena looks beat the fuck up.


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

Whoa, his lips are busted up good.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

John "The Goofball" Cena


----------



## Power_T (Dec 10, 2011)

Gotta admit, it's nice to even see some blood.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Dat fat lip. Guess it wasn't a capsule.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Oh they're turning this into a positive spin for Cena? Troll fail.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Shock said:


> Still struggling to come to terms with how WWE has managed to kill Lesnar's momentum and make him seem like a nobody. Putting the Stooges ahead of him in terms of hype straight away and not mentioning him until Lauranitis was out here, possibly turning him heel, randomly announcing the Cena match as if it wasn't a big deal, and then following it up with this.


WWE can fuck up the simplest things

Not surprised at all


----------



## slimsellout (Apr 26, 2011)

Damn Cenas face is fucked up


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I thought Teddy Long died at Wrestlemania...confused


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Damn, Cena got fucked up. His lips match Teddy Long's.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Nice to see Brodus finally beat a credible opponent.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Cena has had one too many Red Bulls tonight.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh look. Cena got another Sloppy Joe.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao @ Cena not cleaning himself up

looks like he just got finished eating some ribs


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

"I like to hit, and I like to be hit."

Is Cena trynna be Finlay now? What is occurring?


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

No missing teeth and swollen lips.


----------



## Jigsaw (Apr 27, 2008)

Wanna know how Cena got these scars??


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Cena's lip is fucked up.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

:lmao at that suit still hanging up there. Oh my god.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

So when does Cena you know... not fucking smile?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Right. Because David Otunga poses a challenge to John Cena.


----------



## SimplyIncredible (Feb 18, 2012)

THAT cena i LIKE!


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

I like this character development in Cena...


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

The Cell phone is back!


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Otunga is the best he can do? :lmao


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Otunga gonne be fed to Cena. :lol


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Shock said:


> Still struggling to come to terms with how WWE has managed to kill Lesnar's momentum and make him seem like a nobody. Putting the Stooges ahead of him in terms of hype straight away and not mentioning him until Lauranitis was out here, possibly turning him heel, randomly announcing the Cena match as if it wasn't a big deal, and then following it up with this.


The stooges plug was awful (but wwe got paid for it so w/e). Alligning with Lauranitis makes sense. Maybe it won't wok but it's the obvious alignment if they want Johnny to be the new Vince. I don't think the match was announced properly but I guess they just wanted to get it out there right away for anyone just tuning in for the opening.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Teddy, tell David he's facing Cena tonight... oh wait, Teddy! Get David a refill on his coffee!


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

HAWKINGS!


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

fat lip, fair play to cena taking a lesnar punch lol


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

I was expecting Lesnar to terrorize the WWE by himself like an invader at first then align with Laurinaitis.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

NikkiSixx said:


> Is it weird to have nostalgia for things that happened only months ago? Like Ziggler's push? Because I do.


In honour of Bryan, I only have yestalgia.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Does Brock Lesnar remind anyone else of Broly from the Dragonball Z movies?

I always just wait for him to turn Super Saiyan.


----------



## FearIs4UP (Apr 8, 2007)

Really cool promo by Cena.


----------



## Peterf93 (Jul 6, 2010)

is this the beginning of a new era?


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

gotta side with reks we dont care


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Busted lip? Real hit confirmed.

And lol at David Otunga being the pick.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Cena vs Otunga... Wut?


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

At least he finally sold something.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

ITS EDGE


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

teddy eventually will snap on Johnny.


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

You know the more I see "Mr. Excitement" the more I realize history indeed does repeat itself...heel Vince anyone?


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

I hope the cameramen don't find the Three Stooges tonight.


----------



## SimplyIncredible (Feb 18, 2012)

Carcass said:


> Damn, Cena got fucked up. His lips match Teddy Long's.


LOL!!!!!


----------



## bc23 (Feb 28, 2012)

Cena takes shots at The Rock after he praises him smh


----------



## ApexViper (Feb 18, 2012)

Poor Punk


----------



## MJG93 (Jan 3, 2012)

JiGSaW said:


> Wanna know how Cena got these scars??


His father was, a drinker...and a fiend.


----------



## lesnarism (Jan 7, 2012)

hopefully mark henry will use his trash talk again tonight


----------



## THEBIGMAN212 (Aug 4, 2011)

Mark Henry vs. CM Punk?


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

I am the only one that thinks CM Punk might lose tonight?


----------



## Supreme Clientele (Jun 10, 2005)

Peterf93 said:


> is this the beginning of a new era?


Shut the fuck up.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Holy balls. I'm looking forward to that match only for the in ring Henry commentary.


----------



## Apollosol (Jan 3, 2012)

JiGSaW said:


> Wanna know how Cena got these scars??


WHY SO SERIOUS!?


----------



## paddyposh (Jul 12, 2011)

nice fat lip by Cena and a decent segment by him at last


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

Did anyone notice Johnny's suit hung up with the "April 1st 2012" plaque. The guys gold, but why Otunga? How about Tensai?


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

I actually can tolerate this type of Cena, mostly because his mouth was all fucked up. Take note WWE: Have Cena busted open is a plus


----------



## PG Era Sucks (Mar 8, 2011)

Cena you like to be hit, now do you? I dare you to go MMA with Brock, would pay a lot to see that comedy.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

BlakeGriffinFan32 said:


> At least he finally sold something.


he didn't exactly have a choice


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

As a fan of both WWE and the original Three Stooges, I am terrified at the abomination that is sure to ensue this evening.


----------



## slimsellout (Apr 26, 2011)




----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Ziggler should ditch Vickie and turn face, at least he'll win this kind of stupid matches...


----------



## yourmumsface17 (Jan 23, 2009)

Like the cheap shot at The Rock after licking his ass :lol (Still so glad Rock beat Cena's monkey ass  )

However, atleast something different from Cena!

Why has Lesnar gone through weeks of character development in around 10 minutes? :lol talk about blowing your load in 30 seconds, fucking hell.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

So the brand split is officially dead eh?

Smackdown! guy getting a WWE Title match.


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

Why is Mark Henry getting WWE title shots, the brand split means nothing anymore if a smackdown star can compete for a raw title -.-


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Fargerov said:


> I am the only one that thinks CM Punk might lose tonight?


Countout, but keeps championship.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Looks like Cena got some cold sores. That's what kissing Eve will do to you.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Peterf93 said:


> is this the beginning of a new era?


Of course not, silly pants.


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

Jesus Christ Cena is still taking jabs at the Rock? LMAO what a putz


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Punked Up said:


> Did anyone notice Johnny's suit hung up with the "April 1st 2012" plaque. The guys gold, but why Otunga? How about Tensai?


The guy just got here, too early to be fed to Cena.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

I get a feeling that Lesnar/Cena is going to be First Blood at Extreme Rules.


----------



## Mst (Sep 25, 2010)

How is the Crowd so far?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Apollosol said:


> WHY SO SERIOUS!?


Serious and Cena in the post? Never thought Id see it


----------



## Carlito09 (Aug 16, 2007)

Sarcasm1 said:


> I'll probably get neg for this but that was already more exciting than anything Rock/Cena.


No your not its true all cena vs rock did was talk crap and stuff and it was never like this. You can see in Cena eye he is a bit afraid and slowly looking like he will go heel .....in wrestling terms they dont like each other right now.

Brock should beat Cena at ER than Cena goes heel .


----------



## Peterf93 (Jul 6, 2010)

Supreme Clientele said:


> Shut the fuck up.


you STFU you asshole, this is ment to be pg and triple hhh at wrestlemania was bleeding and now cena


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

So why is Cena so serious now and acted like a complete dick against The Rock?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

#reptiledysfunction trending worldwide? Are you serious, bro?


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Fargerov said:


> I am the only one that thinks CM Punk might lose tonight?


I thought that earlier but I doubt it.


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

Is it just me or is this Teddy Johnny angle extremely racist lol?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Fargerov said:


> I am the only one that thinks CM Punk might lose tonight?


Feel like it's 60/40 
Wouldn't be surprised if it happened


----------



## $id (Jan 20, 2006)

Something about brock lesnar makes me want to see his ass kicked even after not being a mark anymore...the guy has it man.True bad guy...the guy is gold and made cena look tough(even though cena got his ass whoped but really sold the never backdown by that slap/kayfabe/)


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Mister Hands said:


> In honour of Bryan, I only have yestalgia.


:agree: Bravo.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Mst said:


> How is the Crowd so far?


Not as good as last week but it could be worse. It could be in Virginia.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Tobyx said:


> Why is Mark Henry getting WWE title shots, the brand split means nothing anymore if a smackdown star can compete for a raw title -.-


Haha and a RAW guy can get smackdown title shots (Alberto Del Rio)


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

SEND THAT LITTLE SHIT TO HELL KANE!!!!


----------



## JustWrestle808 (Apr 4, 2012)

Still happy that they showed blood. A little blood makes a big difference.


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

I think Santino is about to die


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

That walk is funny as hell


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Where's his title?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Santino is just not funny at all... That walk he does is horrible.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

That stupid walk. :lmao


----------



## MJG93 (Jan 3, 2012)

Okay, that was funny.


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

Kane is Badass!


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Rhodes is cool and all but he's got to get the IC belt back.


----------



## HaRdCoReChAmP123 (Feb 28, 2008)

kane to chokeslam the stooges tonight haha


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

R Truth still alive? Oh.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Enough of Santino looking for the Stooges!!!


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

And Kane was standing in a corner staring at the wall because....?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Okay that was hilarious by Santino just now! :lmao


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Brock aligned with Johnny and made to look like just another guy.
SUPERCENA well and truly back, 'Jack'.
Dolph made to look like the GEEK of all GEEKS.
The Three fucking Stooges.
Brock vs. Cena hotshotted to a shitty 'b' PPV like Extreme Rules to try and pop a buyrate.

In conclusion. This show fucking sucks. Well done WWE, you followed up the best RAW in years with this bullshit. Fucking morons.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Rogan and Goldberg should've made a guest appearence on commentary the time Lesnar elbowed Cena. 

"ELBOWS TO CENA. ELBOWS TO CENA"


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

:lol Kane just standing in the corner.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Oh, look. Kane's a chameleon!


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

[email protected] saying "JACK" all the time like the Rock...this guy is a fucking phony that it's hilarious. It reallly is.


----------



## Supreme Clientele (Jun 10, 2005)

Peterf93 said:


> you STFU you asshole, this is ment to be pg and triple hhh at wrestlemania was bleeding and now cena


Take your haematolagnia elsewhere. kthxbye


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

lol Kane just hiding in a corner wut?!


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Can Cena just stop with theses pointless jabs towards The Rock. It makes no fucking sense.

Just shut up already!!!


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Fucking love Santino running lol.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

At least Truth didn't dance.


----------



## TheKman (Sep 18, 2011)

When will R-Truth cut another promo?


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Kane's new mask is fucking sick.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

JustWrestle808 said:


> Still happy that they showed blood. A little blood makes a big difference.


Agreed.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

I really fucking hate Cody's new trenchcoat..


----------



## Zeus85 (Jan 31, 2012)

Bob the Jobber said:


> Looks like Cena got some cold sores. That's what kissing Eve will do to you.



lolol ewwwww:agree:


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Gotta love Cody's cock robe (that's what I'm calling it now -- tell your friends).


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

JustWrestle808 said:


> Still happy that they showed blood. A little blood makes a big difference.


Exactly,it's a big deal when there's blood in a situation like this,if blood was normal in the show,it wouldn't have been a big deal that cena got his lip busted.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Why does Cody insist on wearing his panties out in public?


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Anarchy™ said:


> And Kane was standing in a corner staring at the wall because....?


His mum sent him there after being miss-behaved


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Please squash him, Rhodes.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Santino knows how to strut.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Rhodes outfit is awful.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Cody's ring attire looks like something a Jedi would wear.


----------



## SimplyIncredible (Feb 18, 2012)

I still cant get over the fact that with knowing that potential new eyes were on the product tonight, WWE decided to push funkasaurses, Santino, and the three stooges on the show.

*WHY!?*


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

Mst said:


> How is the Crowd so far?


As hot as the ice-cubes in my Pepsi.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Fuck. I spoke to soon.


----------



## Twistaeffect2005 (Jun 13, 2005)

Heel said:


> Brock aligned with Johnny and made to look like just another guy.
> SUPERCENA well and truly back, 'Jack'.
> Dolph made to look like the GEEK of all GEEKS.
> The Three fucking Stooges.
> ...


I've actually enjoyed it quite a bit thus far.


----------



## uniden (Jan 30, 2012)

2 amazing RAW's in row. Is this real life?


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

FUCK OFF BIG SHIT, STOP RUINING GOOD MATCHES


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

oh fuck off


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Cody looks naked without the IC belt!


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Why does Cody insist on wearing his panties out in public?


:lmao


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Ugh Big Show...


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

Heel said:


> Brock aligned with Johnny and made to look like just another guy.
> SUPERCENA well and truly back, 'Jack'.
> Dolph made to look like the GEEK of all GEEKS.
> The Three fucking Stooges.
> ...


fpalm So negative... and why are people complaining about John Cena vs. Brock Lesnar being at Extreme Rules? I don't want to wait 6 months to see one match.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Can't this grinning jackoff just piss off, forever? Someone like the Big Show holding that beautiful IC Title makes me want to puke.


----------



## one_winner (Apr 2, 2012)

Now I'm really exited for ER


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Learned it from Bob Holly. Remember when they tagged?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

A distraction within a distraction. We have to go deeper.


----------



## muttgeiger (Feb 16, 2004)

It sucks how they squandered the greatness that was r-truth so quickly


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

Was that a package...of a package?! A clip of a clip?!


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

Big Show! FTW


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

get the fuck off my tv with those stupid montages big shit.


----------



## Twistaeffect2005 (Jun 13, 2005)

SimplyIncredible said:


> I still cant get over the fact that with knowing that potential new eyes were on the product tonight, WWE decided to push funkasaurses, Santino, and the three stooges on the show.
> 
> *WHY!?*


Other than the stooges, Santino, and Clay were prominent parts of the show last week as well.


----------



## Supreme Clientele (Jun 10, 2005)

I fucking hope it builds up to an endless loop of "hey cody, look here"


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I want to show you something of something I wanted to show you from last week.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

That title looks so ugly on Big Show. So. Ugly. Sigh.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Wow. So this is going to happen to Cody every week now?


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Great. Not this.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao @ those bad woody woodpecker sound effects/music


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

SimplyIncredible said:


> I still cant get over the fact that with knowing that potential new eyes were on the product tonight, WWE decided to push funkasaurses, Santino, and the three stooges on the show.
> 
> *WHY!?*


Raw is booked by monkeys?


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

I hope Kane treats the 3 Stooges like Pete Rose


----------



## HaRdCoReChAmP123 (Feb 28, 2008)

enough with rhodes and big show already end the feud already and make rhodes relevant....


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Severe waste of time.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Cody is losing match, I guess his going to win the money in the bank


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Always liked Truth's finisher


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Seriously? I thought this lame feud was over and he was going to upper card. Come on.


----------



## hassassin (Oct 11, 2011)

FUCK OFF BIG SHOW. 

YOU AIN'T FUNNY. 

YOU CAN'T CONTROL TROLL. 

YOU'RE A FAT TURD.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Cody should win his IC title back at Extreme Rules...otherwise this is just stupid.


----------



## WooKennedy (Oct 3, 2008)

A video within a video?

Embarrsception.


----------



## Drama (Sep 26, 2011)

Big Show just got a bigger pop than Lesnar. This crowd is either a disgrace or WWE muted them for Lesnar.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

They're following last week up pretty poorly, to be honest.



> Big Show just got a bigger pop than Lesnar. This crowd is either a disgrace or WWE muted them for Lesnar.


Or Lesnar isn't as popular as you lot think he is. Fuck, this is not UFC.


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Ohhhh c'monnnnn!!!!!


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Mister Hands said:


> A distraction within a distraction. We have to go deeper.


:lmao


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Fuck off Big show*


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

great, I can see Cody going on a big losing streak now


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Officially over this Show/Cody feud a week ago.


----------



## one_winner (Apr 2, 2012)

feels like inception


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

So is Show ever actually going to defend that title or is he just going to walk around with it?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Hopefully this is setting up Rhodes to win the IC title back at ER.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Tim Legend said:


> Lol db just pulled lesnar out by himself lulz





RandomRage said:


> Was that a package...of a package?! A clip of a clip?!


Clipcention.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Next week on Raw:
Cody vs. someone else, Show comes out with a video clip of him showing a video clip of Cody from last week, then the week before.

Then 2 weeks from now:
Cody vs. someone else, Show does the same shit.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Wow. THAT WAS GREAT. WHAT A GREAT SHOW. Well done, WWE.


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

Edit: Truth and Show FTW! :agree:


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Jeezus how many times must i see Santino tonight. Get this trash outta here.


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

UGH...HERE WE GOO...GAY ALERT


----------



## MJG93 (Jan 3, 2012)

Fuck me.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Brawls, blood, tag team matches, interruptions during matches, short matches.. Is this the Attitude Era? the fuck!


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Wow. HAHA!!!!


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Well, that sucked those two could have had a good match.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

What's in the crate?!
Try sniffing it!


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Oh man...fuck the three Stooges...


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

FUCK THIS SHIT


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

And theres the movie promo...good grief.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Oh fuck this shit.


----------



## Drama (Sep 26, 2011)

KILL ME NOW! FUCKING KILL ME NOW!


----------



## hassassin (Oct 11, 2011)

Fuck off Three cunts.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

:no:


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Amber B said:


> Why does Cody insist on wearing his panties out in public?


*:lmao fucking hilarious...the only thing that would make it more perfect is if they were pink.*


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

This is just fucking creepy. They look too much like them lol


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Mister Hands said:


> A distraction within a distraction. We have to go deeper.


ROFLMAO

Post of the year.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

OMG! The Three Stooges have arrived! Forum crash in 3... 2... 1...


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

fpalmfpalmfpalm


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Oh man . . . this is how my soul dies . . . fuck of wwe.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

Dear god.... fpalm


----------



## jcass10 (May 8, 2008)

This is the part of the show that makes me embarrassed to watch the show.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

The one on the left looks like Tony Sopranos comical long lost brother.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

3 stooges are here


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

Shit segment,cringeworthy.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

They haven't aged a bit in 70 years.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

What is this garbage.


----------



## AllAmerican(x2) (Oct 5, 2011)

Big Show coming out during a Cody match to show footage of himself coming out during a Cody match to show footage.

My tiny brain can't take all this in!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I preferred Patterson and Brisco.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

This forum seriously needs to get a fucking sense of humor.


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

Well, fuck. Raw went from awesome to the worst shit I've ever seen. I'd rather watch erosion that watch the 3 Stooges


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Hey Larry, the Divas are CM Punk's territory.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

WHAT A FAIL!!! THESE THREE HAVE NOTHING ON THE ORIGINAL THREE!!! fpalm


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Fucking massive cringe out, seriously, what the fuck were WWE thinking.


----------



## muttgeiger (Feb 16, 2004)

I must say, these guys do a damn good 3 stooges


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)




----------



## HaRdCoReChAmP123 (Feb 28, 2008)

the original stooges are cringing in their graves right now


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Studio audience?


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

I really do not understand what is happening here. Where is Ziggler's ass? Where is Cody's pretty?


----------



## WooKennedy (Oct 3, 2008)

I don't even..


----------



## THEBIGMAN212 (Aug 4, 2011)

I am the only one amused by this.


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

Heel said:


> Brock aligned with Johnny and made to look like just another guy.
> SUPERCENA well and truly back, 'Jack'.
> Dolph made to look like the GEEK of all GEEKS.
> The Three fucking Stooges.
> ...


Also, and this is big... are they forgetting that Cena LOST at Wrestlemania? How is he supposed to have any momentum going into this match against Lesnar? If their plan was to bring in Brock all along, shouldn't Cena have _won_ so as to look strong? Thus heightening the anticipation for a Cena/Brock showdown?

Nah, let's put The Rock over for no reason. And then let's act like this entire year didn't happen and just forget about it altogether... now onto Cena/Brock.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

waste.of.fucking.time.


----------



## Drama (Sep 26, 2011)

HOW COULD WWE THINK THIS WAS A GOOD IDEA ON THE RAW LESNAR WOULD BE DRAWING IN NEW VIEWERS? 

So unbelievably fucking stupid. Fuck off WWE. Fuck off.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

That was... hard to watch...


----------



## FearIs4UP (Apr 8, 2007)

WOW I laughed at the camera following Santino's slap


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Thank goodness for the mute button.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Fuck. Time to drink.


----------



## Parison Sapphire (Nov 15, 2011)

Can't explain my excitement that the new three stooges are here!

Cena, Swagger and Santino


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

wow, fuck this shit, I'm going to bed, i'll skip this shite tomorrow


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

I hope they don't make Mark Henry look weak tonight in his match with Punk. I thought last week's match was great. It made him look strong, but didn't put the title on him yet (also, it was a great match in general). I wonder why they are doing this match again....Maybe this is the start of a proper title feud between the two???


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

And they are actually going to put these three in the ring? Fuckkkkkk.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

This is hard to watch. Amazing how Raw could go from excellent a week ago to 30 minutes of absolute dog shit.


----------



## MJG93 (Jan 3, 2012)

END THIS PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Is this supposed to be funny


----------



## one_winner (Apr 2, 2012)

Oh god


----------



## paddyposh (Jul 12, 2011)

stooges, cba


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

This is fucking terrible.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Can you say... gay?


----------



## uniden (Jan 30, 2012)

any questions?


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

smh


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

fpalm


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Did anybody die a little inside during that segment?


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

This is almost as bad as the Jerry Spring segment


----------



## lesnarism (Jan 7, 2012)

damn the commercials are better then the stooges segment


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

THEBIGMAN212 said:


> I am the only one amused by this.


No, I am too. I think I'm having more fun reading the responses though


----------



## Davion McCool (Dec 1, 2011)

=/


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Went to the toilet, came back. Wish I'd stayed there


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

This is fucking shit. Thank fuck this shit isn't in London next week.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Hurry up and get to DB.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Funkasaurus and these 3 goofs, welcome to WWE, Lesnar fans ! :lmao


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

That actually made me chuckle.


----------



## OrtonMARK (Sep 16, 2010)

Brock to this bullshit? GTFO writers..


----------



## octagon888 (Jun 28, 2011)

You have to be made of stone to not enjoy that thinking outside the box pun


----------



## Jigsaw (Apr 27, 2008)

Please Lesnar, f5 these ......s


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

that's comedy


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

ashes11 said:


> Always liked Truth's finisher


I'm not knocking Truth's finisher, but isn't it Ziggler's Zig Zag backwards?


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Oh my lord.....


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Dolph Ziggler and Cody Rhodes are two guys with tons of potential. I had hoped at least one of them would be elevated to main event status in 2012. I am becoming concerned that WWE doesn't have big plans for either.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

WE WANT BRYAN. -CLAP-


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

WWE, you know all those viewers you hoped Brock would bring in? Well, they're probably all gone now. Nice work.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Not very good, but better than some of the shitty segments we'd get every week back when they had guest hosts on regularly.


----------



## trekster (May 25, 2010)

Only reason why I laughed at the segment is because I knew what the reaction was going to be in the thread.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

:lmao This show. I'm enjoying the hell out of it.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

(N) :fpalm

:russo


----------



## McMahonHelmsleyEra (Sep 22, 2011)

That segment with the 3 stooges is exactly why so many people are secret WWE fans, I threw up in my mouth a little bit.


----------



## THEBIGMAN212 (Aug 4, 2011)

FourWinds said:


> No, I am too. I think I'm having more fun reading the responses though


Some people just complain. Come on guys this is one of the best RAWs this year. Lighten up.


----------



## Roler42 (Nov 9, 2010)

I marked out for the three stooges


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

They kept thst short enough. Now keep Santino off of my television for the rest of the night. I find him funny in 5 minute bursts.

BTW: What a fucking show so far!


----------



## SimplyIncredible (Feb 18, 2012)

Why would they do this with all the buzz over lesnar!?

I seriously do not understand why you would put potential returning fans off with the SAME OLD SHIT.

Insanity.


----------



## Mizaniac (Feb 9, 2010)

(N)


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Every time they add those dumb sound effects to a segment, I'm reminded that this show is aimed at people born this decade.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

what an akward segment.......... three stooges? really?


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Look, I've watched the Three Stooges. All of em, even with Shemp since my uncle is a huge fan of them, and I loved watching them.

But even though they play the Stooges perfectly, it just doesn't work here at all.


----------



## JustWrestle808 (Apr 4, 2012)

Wow some of you guys need to lighten up. That was pretty good job from the guy who played Curly


----------



## Showman (Feb 14, 2012)

Whose idea was this? How could anyone possibly think this was a good idea? Cringe worthy segment!


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

THEBIGMAN212 said:


> I am the only one amused by this.


I actually thought that Santino made it pretty funny. The movie looks like shit, but the actors are really cast well, Will Sasso does a pretty good Curly and Larry is spot on.


----------



## hassassin (Oct 11, 2011)

Fucking hate childish promo's like The Muppets and Stooges, just fuck off you unknown cunts. THIS IS PRO WRESTLING FFS


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Was I the only one who actually liked that segment?


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

I wonder how many people just tuned out of Raw? Would love to see the figures.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

oh my god that was fucking horrible.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Remember when Will Sasso had a fued with Bret Hart? lol


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

My TV screen needs more Christian, Bryan, and Austin.


----------



## Cheap Shot (Nov 1, 2008)

Lesnar's going to be fine


----------



## Deeds (Nov 7, 2011)

fucking awful segment. fpalm :no:


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Sir Wade Barrett said:


> that's comedy


It was comedy..............from the 1930's


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

I can only imagine what the UFC fans that decided to stick around are thinking right now. Probably something similar to this gif:


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Piece of shit segment and the stooges arent even done for the night. FFS


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown2 (Sep 5, 2009)

How a new viewer just felt watching RAW:

*Lesnar Cena fight*
"Oh wow, this is pretty awesome! Was that punch real? Maybe wrestling isn't so bad after all!!"

*Brodus clay match*
"What the hell is this? Some dancing fat guy? Ok well maybe its just a little side humor"

*Santino back stage segments*
"More humor? I thought this was wrestling, is this wwe?"

*Three stooges promo*
"Wow this crap is for little kids, Im never watching this again. What else is on?" *Changes channel.*


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

BlakeGriffinFan32 said:


> Was I the only one who actually liked that segment?


----------



## one_winner (Apr 2, 2012)

Hope they won't show up again


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

BlakeGriffinFan32 said:


> Was I the only one who actually liked that segment?


Yes.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

gobsayscomeon said:


> Dolph Ziggler and Cody Rhodes are two guys with tons of potential. I had hoped at least one of them would be elevated to main event status in 2012. I am becoming concerned that WWE doesn't have big plans for either.


Remember Bryan's treatment before he got his MITB.


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

Anyone else think that WWE muted the crowd mics tonight? It sure as hell seems like it...


----------



## port64 jr (Apr 3, 2012)

wow from cena lesnar to that


----------



## 1TheGreatOne1 (Jul 17, 2011)

fpalm this reminds me of RAW 2009.. please stop with this childish crap.

Just ruined the Brock/Cena segment.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Why would Brock bring in new viewers? Surely, if they didn't watch before, they wouldn't watch now and only would for Brock's parts anyway?


----------



## Roler42 (Nov 9, 2010)

And of course my nice fellas of the wrestling forum :lmao

"OH NOES, THE THREE STOOGES, THIS SHOW SUCKS, THEY RUINED EVERYTHING I'M DONE WITH THIS COMPANY"


----------



## GayAngel (Jan 4, 2011)

Lol at "Lets think out of the box"


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Cena rocking a CM Punk shirt???? DID YOU EVER THINK YOU WOULD SEE THE DAY?


----------



## illmat (Mar 6, 2012)

Wow, the show had a lot of potential. Since the first commercial break, it's gone all downhill.


----------



## GonGetGot (Aug 2, 2011)

Im a big fan of the classic stooges but this shit right here... i dont even...


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Heel said:


> WWE, you know all those viewers you hoped Brock would bring in? Well, they're probably all gone now. Nice work.


You sum it up perfectly, unfortunately. WWE have outdone themselves here.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

one_winner said:


> Hope they won't show up again


They'll probably come out to the ring later on.


----------



## Twistaeffect2005 (Jun 13, 2005)

BlakeGriffinFan32 said:


> Was I the only one who actually liked that segment?


I actually kind of thought it was funny as well. 

Bunch of unfunny blokes here though. Takes things too seriously.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

iwatchwrestling said:


> I'm not knocking Truth's finisher, but isn't it Ziggler's Zig Zag backwards?


You mean... a... Zag Zig?


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

I hope their movie fucking bombs...people that think this shit is funny needs to get hurt.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Roler42 said:


> I marked out for the three stooges


Please stop i can't breath my stomach is killing me


----------



## Carlito09 (Aug 16, 2007)

JustWrestle808 said:


> Wow some of you guys need to lighten up. That was pretty good job from the guy who played Curly


Yea. Why do you guys care about what the stooges are doing? they are advertising and they where pretty funny and do a good job looking like the old ones. 

Be atleast happy Cena is being serious and Lesnar making him bleed .


----------



## Drama (Sep 26, 2011)

Hopefully Kane or someone kills these lot.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

Mason Ryan gonna kick some ass tonight.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

R.I.P. Dolph Ziggler and Cody Rhodes.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Lord Tensai. meh.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Albert!!


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

yoshi got his wish


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

I wonder who Tensai's squashin' tonight?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Another A-Train squash. They couldn't of gave him a worse gimmick.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Fake japanesse guy comming


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

JustWrestle808 said:


> Wow some of you guys need to lighten up. That was pretty good job from the guy who played Curly


It doesn't belong on this show of all shows. Even if they played the parts to perfection.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Yes! I was cleaning a baking tray and cooking some food just after Rhodes match started and I missed all the stooge fuckery!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*The Three Stooges > Asian-Train*


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

NathWFC said:


> I wonder how many people just tuned out of Raw? Would love to see the figures.


I would too. If they're gonna promote a movie, promote Avengers at least, not 3 fucking Stooges.


----------



## SimplyIncredible (Feb 18, 2012)

BreakTheWallsDown2 said:


> How a new viewer just felt watching RAW:
> 
> *Lesnar Cena fight*
> "Oh wow, this is pretty awesome! Was that punch real? Maybe wrestling isn't so bad after all!!"
> ...


So true.

I dont know what the hell they are thinking.


----------



## Zeus85 (Jan 31, 2012)

lord TENSE EYE!


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Why couldn't he just be A-train....


----------



## lesnarism (Jan 7, 2012)

TATSU ON LIVE TV!!!


----------



## one_winner (Apr 2, 2012)

Squash match


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Yoshi Tatsu is not amused.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Looks like Yoshi go this match.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Poor Yoshi Tatsu.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

LOL, Lord Tensai vs. Yoshi Tatsu.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Yoshi Tatsu is not amused.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

I just heard someone in the audience fart.


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

Poor poor Yoshi. Boy gonna get squished.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Ah, thank you WWE for reminding me of how awful the new Stooges are.


----------



## Twistaeffect2005 (Jun 13, 2005)

Jap on Jap crime?!


----------



## MJG93 (Jan 3, 2012)

OH shit. Match of the night right here.


----------



## HaRdCoReChAmP123 (Feb 28, 2008)

wow were getting 3 squash matches in a row? this show went from a good ffirst segment to terrible although i would like to see tensai start actually feuding with people


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The fake Japanese vs A real Japanese!


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

Tatsu taking the job lol.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Yoshi going to get owned. Open challenge ends in 30 seconds.


----------



## uniden (Jan 30, 2012)

this will be 30 seconds match at most


----------



## GayAngel (Jan 4, 2011)

We should understand that this type of comedy was for when people were a bit smarter. Now people thrive on stupidity so things like this are hard to understand. Hidden Comedy  jk.lol


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

YOSHI TATSU! FUCK HIM UP!


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

Yoshi Tatsu will lose, but it's great to see him compete live on Raw.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

You know, by the time WrestleMania XXIX rolls around I don't think Lesnar will be that much of a special attraction. I don't even think a Brock vs. Rock or even Brock vs. Taker matchup will be that hot.

Calling it now, people around here will start turning on Brock by SummerSlam if not sooner.


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw (Aug 12, 2011)

WWE should have been worshipping the ground Lesnar was walking on and making him seem like a huge deal, but instead they were more interested in hyping up The 3 fucking Stooges and leaving Lesnar a complete afterthought. This was a good chance to showcase WWE to some new fans and they put their worst possible foot forward - cheesy comedy with Santino, creaming over irrelevant celebrities, and generally screwing up everything good they had going for them. It's like 2009 all over again. 

They completely botched Lesnar's heel turn by not letting him or Lauranitis explain his actions or why he's here, and they used the ancient brawl seperation skit which only ever works when it's a feud that been building for ages and is close to culminating with a match. The fact that they only mentioned in passing as if it didn't really matter that they were having a match at Extreme Rules is even worse.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

#SaveYoshi


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*The Train*


----------



## port64 jr (Apr 3, 2012)

wonder who will win this match


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Bernard-o squash time. Poor Yoshi.


----------



## octagon888 (Jun 28, 2011)

NathWFC said:


> I wonder how many people just tuned out of Raw? Would love to see the figures.


You guys overreacting about segments like this is why the WWE keeps putting them on.

IWC watches this shit so they can make their cutting remarks on it. Young kids watch because it's aimed at them.

Thus WWE wins on both fronts. And keeps doing it.


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

Warm up for Tensai.


----------



## yourmumsface17 (Jan 23, 2009)

TIME FOR TATSU TO GET HIS REVENGE!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I wonder who will win this bout. It's a flip of a coin really.


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

Man Albert has a huge dome.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

HE IS NOT A REAL JAPAENSE!

Yeah, he doesn't claim to Japanse.

Okay... HE BAD JAPAN MAN


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

LadyCroft said:


> *The Three Stooges > Asian-Train*


Oh absolutely. Albert bores the shit out of me. I hope The Great Muta makes a comeback and kicks him in the nuts and then wrecks him in a "career vs career' match at Summerslam.


----------



## one_winner (Apr 2, 2012)

And I liked Tatsu. Poor guy


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Why wouldn't a fake Asian gimmick work?


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

Oh look- the white guy who thinks he's Japanese vs. the Japanese guy who thinks he's a white punk teenage boy


----------



## layeth87smack (Aug 4, 2010)

Cold beer time!


----------



## SimplyIncredible (Feb 18, 2012)

This crowd sucks dick...


----------



## AngeloAwesome (Jan 30, 2012)

#ThreeStooges trends worldwide 'cause of their segment's awefulness.


----------



## WooKennedy (Oct 3, 2008)

滴哦礼包胶！它主TENSAI！我希望他奠定了那家伙的SD节目！


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Hey it's the classic WWE "Announcers explain the feud instead of showing it" so nobody gives a rats ass about it


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Marker-pen tattoo. 8*D


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

#saveYoshitatsu


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

I hear A-Train chants.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

Three Stooges trended number 1 on twitter guys. Should I expect a forum crash?


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

lol 8 years ago Albert was the one jobbing.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Get this over with.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

ALBERT ALBERT ALBERT.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

:lmao


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

The crowd is chanting Albert!


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Albert chants :lmao


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

ALBERT


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

ALBERT chant! YES!


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

port64 jr said:


> wonder who will win this match


Lol.

So simply, but made me laugh.



LOL Albert chants!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Heel said:


> Why wouldn't a fake Asian gimmick work?


It's boring and it ultimately sucks.


----------



## Pojko (Jul 13, 2011)

Albert chant!


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Tatsu is goin get raped.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Albert chants


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

LOL, "Albert" chants.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Albert chant.


----------



## EBB (Feb 4, 2012)

For some reason I can see a tensai and adr fued, it could bring Ricardo out into a match with tensai's slave


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

"Albert" chants :lol


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

were those Albert chants I was hearing there?


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Twistaeffect2005 said:


> Jap on Jap crime?!


A-Train is a Fap. (Fake Jap)......wait what?


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Albert chants :lmao


----------



## Showman (Feb 14, 2012)

lol @ the Albert chants.


----------



## Drama (Sep 26, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> Why would Brock bring in new viewers? Surely, if they didn't watch before, they wouldn't watch now and only would for Brock's parts anyway?


Who's to say they wouldn't stick around to see if they enjoy WWE in general? Having the Three Stooges on this show of all shows is fucking retarded. No way around it.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

what were they chanting?


----------



## one_winner (Apr 2, 2012)

Wow Albert chants


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

throw us for a loop wwe....tatsu with the upset...


----------



## port64 jr (Apr 3, 2012)

albert chants


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Crowd chanting Albert hah!


----------



## Peterf93 (Jul 6, 2010)

R.I.P tatsu aka Top jobber


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

Hell I don't care. Alberts awesome.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

One of the worst crowds ever...I think so...


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

People would probably be more interested if you actually gave him an interesting match.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

ALBERT! ALBERT!


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

The latex of the attire sucks. The armpads make him look like a robot warrior.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Christ :lmao
The crowd is just trying to entertain themselves.


----------



## KietKudi (Nov 17, 2011)

Albert chants? LOL


----------



## uniden (Jan 30, 2012)

the most common sound i heard during this match is ''sssssssssssssssssss'' snake hiss is very common sound made by japanese fighters


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

So this is part of his gimmick.


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

ALLLLL-BEEERT


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Albert chants. The crowd is all like 'oh shit, I remember this guy. it's Albert! c'mon guys, chant so everyone knows!'

Seriously, a copied finished from last week?


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Albert chants, LOL. Maybe there's hope for this crowd. The match sucked though. Albert didn't need to come back.


----------



## one_winner (Apr 2, 2012)

Is Albert over? :shocked:


----------



## port64 jr (Apr 3, 2012)

this sucks that he keeps winning by ko


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

Tensai - Future endeavored.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Tensai sucks a dick.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Tajiri?


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

Refs just call matches now? Whatever happened to the traditional 10 count?


----------



## AngeloAwesome (Jan 30, 2012)

I would not have noticed the Albert chants if it wasn't for this forum mentioning it at least 20 times.


----------



## hassassin (Oct 11, 2011)

AttitudeOutlaw said:


> WWE should have been worshipping the ground Lesnar was walking on and making him seem like a huge deal, but instead they were more interested in hyping up The 3 fucking Stooges and leaving Lesnar a complete afterthought. This was a good chance to showcase WWE to some new fans and they put their worst possible foot forward - cheesy comedy with Santino, creaming over irrelevant celebrities, and generally screwing up everything good they had going for them. It's like 2009 all over again.
> 
> They completely botched Lesnar's heel turn by not letting him or Lauranitis explain his actions or why he's here, and they used the ancient brawl seperation skit which only ever works when it's a feud that been building for ages and is close to culminating with a match. The fact that they only mentioned in passing as if it didn't really matter that they were having a match at Extreme Rules is even worse.


This. Knew they'd fuck it up to be honest. The smarks in the crowd made last week good, not WWE.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Did he just spit out chalk? I miss Umaga.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Amber B said:


> Christ :lmao
> The crowd is just trying to entertain themselves.


Well since WWE isn't doing it, why not


----------



## Carlito09 (Aug 16, 2007)

why do people like Thynsi ? .


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

it's 20 fucking 12
fuck you vince


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

This gimmick is really not working for me.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Fuck squash matches
Fuck Albert and you apologists who claimed he got soooo much better in Japan. 

He still sucks. He's even fucking worse.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

You guys think we will see Ryback tonight?


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

If you're from Japan, then why are you white?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

I really underestimated WWE's ability to complete fuck up something that even they shouldn't be able to fuck up.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I seriously want to know who the hell thought of this gimmick. Did the McMahons go out for Chinese one night and thought of this when they seen the Asian lady at the counter?


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

*2-0*


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

Bob the Jobber said:


> The latex of the attire sucks. The armpads make him look like a robot warrior.


I think the armbands look ok, but man they have to get him some tights to cover up those underoos.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

The nipple piercings on Albert disturbs me...what man would do that to himself?


----------



## kopitelewis (Mar 13, 2012)

Headliner said:


> It's just so ironic that Mr.Ass befriended Ziggler. He must of literally seen himself in Ziggler. Not to mention the sarcastic traits that expands even beyond character.
> 
> Mr.Ass to manage baby.ass plz.


I read that as massage and was like umm...

Oh and by the way, don't most UFC fans HATE Lesnar?


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

why they hype Lord Tensai and then but him for squash matches, who the F cares about Yoshitatsu


----------



## GayAngel (Jan 4, 2011)

And you "needs" to learn how to type. Moron: someone who thinks like someone of a young age, like 5-6, so when I call you it, it is for how you write like one. Even though I know of kids your mental age who write better then that... much much better.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Jesus this gimmick sucks. Made doubly worse by the fact that he's actually a pretty talented big man.


----------



## Showman (Feb 14, 2012)

Exact same match as last week?

Will they explain what that tire mark of Japanese characters on his face symbolizes lol?


----------



## Lydeck (Jul 20, 2011)

I don't get why any Japanese wrestler would come to the WWE. All they do is get regulated to total jobbers. 

Plus, Japanese women are fucking sexy and there aren't any here. :no:


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

He should spit colored mist, Great Muta style.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

TankOfRate said:


> If you're from Japan, then why are you white?


You can't just ask people why they're white!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

uniden said:


> the most common sound i heard during this match is ''sssssssssssssssssss'' snake hiss is very common sound made by japanese fighters


Turns around "Fuck me it's a CREEPER!"


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

Well, whoever thought the Daniel Bryan chants would transition into the casual crowds can eat their words :/


----------



## port64 jr (Apr 3, 2012)




----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

GayAngel said:


> And you "needs" to learn how to type. Moron: someone who thinks like someone of a young age, like 5-6, so when I call you it, it is for how you write like one. Even though I know of kids your mental age who write better then that... much much better.


If you speak Welsh, Moron actually means Carrot.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

The WWE Championship at the top of the hour?!? WTH?!?


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

I feel sorry for the people who came back to see Brock Lesnar, but can't stand to watch all the other crap so they stop watching again.


----------



## Peterf93 (Jul 6, 2010)

whats the main event tonight, cena?


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

Now was the Three Stooges segment so bad that it was worth 14 pages of bashing?

Nope.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Why can't Punk be put later on at the show?


----------



## THEBIGMAN212 (Aug 4, 2011)

This show feels kind of rushed.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Yeah I just don't see him lasting long at all. How many fucks did they give about him during his last run? He was in a faction with X Pac and Justin Credible...


----------



## GayAngel (Jan 4, 2011)

Brodus Clay said:


> I hope their movie fucking bombs...people that think this shit is funny needs to get hurt.


And you "needs" to learn how to type. Moron: someone who thinks like someone of a young age, like 5-6, so when I call you it, it is for how you write like one. Even though I know of kids your mental age who write better then that... much much better.
__________________


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

iwatchwrestling said:


> I'm not knocking Truth's finisher, but isn't it Ziggler's Zig Zag backwards?


No. It's the Rock Bottom, except the other person sells it this time.


----------



## GonGetGot (Aug 2, 2011)

lol you mean the whiskey bottle that broke in mid air


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

If this is the script that actually makes the air, I'd love to see what shit gets thrown out before the show... I mean, are they really trying to build up Tensai, because they're doing the worst possible job with it.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

TankOfRate said:


> If you're from Japan, then why are you white?


He's not from Japan... they JUST explained that.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Mark needs to tell Punk he OWNS him again this week.


----------



## one_winner (Apr 2, 2012)

YES!YES!YES!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

This will almost certainly lead to a Tensai/Clay match.


----------



## e493450 (Mar 29, 2012)

BlakeGriffinFan32 said:


> Why can't Punk be put later on at the show?


because we need to get him out of the way now


----------



## layeth87smack (Aug 4, 2010)

Squahasauras vs Lord Squashai?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

And just in case you thought it couldn't get worse, WWE Championship defended at the TOP OF THE HOUR. Fuck this company.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

itssoeasy23 said:


> Now was the Three Stooges segment so bad that it was worth 14 pages of bashing?


YES!


----------



## hassassin (Oct 11, 2011)

Heel said:


> I really underestimated WWE's ability to complete fuck up something that even they shouldn't be able to fuck up.


QFT.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

And the WWE title match isn't main eventing, again. Fucking stupid.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Man except for Lesnar busting Cena this show is trash.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

I know people are going to hate this but....Clay vs Tensai, anyone?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Really hoping they bring back the good ol'e "Fist" set on SmackDown! How AWESOME would it be to see Lesnar back on SmackDown! with the old school 2004 set?


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Not a good show so far*


----------



## Kezz1178 (Jul 18, 2010)

CoverD said:


> The nipple piercings on Albert disturbs me...what man would do that to himself?


I doubt its his worst piercing..he was called Prince Albert after all..


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

TankOfRate said:


> If you're from Japan, then why are you white?


OHM ToR! You can't just go asking people why they are white.

:batista3


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I like the Lord Tensai gimmick, but I'm also the only person I know who liked Rikishi's "Sultan" gimmick back in the day. So my opinion of questionable merit.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

I'll be surprised if Tensai is still around in 2-3 months


----------



## GaresTaylan (Sep 21, 2010)

Carcass said:


> He should spit colored mist, Great Muta style.


White man must spit white mist. Ya rly


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Yeah I just don't see him lasting long at all. How many fucks did they give about him during his last run? He was in a faction with X Pac and Justin Credible...


*0!*


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

NikkiSixx said:


> You can't just ask people why they're white!





Steve. said:


> OHM ToR! You can't just go asking people why they are white.
> 
> :batista3



Winner winner chicken dinner!


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

Cole is going to orgasm over 4 WWE names trending worldwide after this break.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

Heel said:


> And just in case you thought it couldn't get worse, WWE Championship defended at the TOP OF THE HOUR. Fuck this company.


You need to take a nap or something, man.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Its been a while since the WWE champ ends the show.


----------



## lesnarism (Jan 7, 2012)

i bet we will see lesnar again tonight


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Does this mean when Yoshi is released, Lord Tensai is the new token asian wrestler?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

blarg_ said:


> Well, whoever thought the Daniel Bryan chants would transition into the casual crowds can eat their words :/


Daniel Bryan chants were heard earlier during the Lesnar/Cena brawl when Bryan was in the ring and then got Lesnar out of the ring.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> And the WWE title match isn't main eventing, again. Fucking stupid.


Get used to it Brock/Cena is going to be the focus of the show right now for a couple weeks, possibly months.


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> He's not from Japan... they JUST explained that.


I guess you didn't get the joke?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Lydeck said:


> I don't get why any Japanese wrestler would come to the WWE. All they do is get regulated to total jobbers.
> 
> Plus, Japanese women are fucking sexy and there aren't any here. :no:


Those happy endings. Say what.


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

OMG THIS IS THE BEST RAW EVER 8*D


----------



## one_winner (Apr 2, 2012)

So Punk is not main eventing in his hometown?


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

Hajduk1911 said:


> I'll be surprised if Tensai is still around in 2-3 months


I'll be surprised if he's still around in 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

CoverD said:


> The nipple piercings on Albert disturbs me...what man would do that to himself?












Nipple piercings make him better than us.


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Hopefully they're saving Daniel Bryan for the last segment! The crowd will go ballistic!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

itssoeasy23 said:


> Now was the Three Stooges segment so bad that it was worth 14 pages of bashing?
> 
> Nope.


Um... Yeah...


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Kezz1178 said:


> I doubt its his worst piercing..he was called Prince Albert after all..


True, but if he even had it...I can't see it, and therefore it does not exist.

Kinda like when kids hide under the covers from the boogeyman, lol.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

Mark will win the wwe champion on raw tonight.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Medo said:


> *Not a good show so far*


To quote a Talking Heads song: Same as it ever was, same as it ever was


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

virus21 said:


> Well since WWE isn't doing it, why not


Ether


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown2 (Sep 5, 2009)

NikkiSixx said:


> You can't just ask people why they're white!


you can be from japan and be white as well. Its funny how they can do a storyline involving Tatsu calling A-train a fake Japanese wrestler, but also slightly racist.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> And the WWE title match isn't main eventing, again. Fucking stupid.


Right because Punk/Henry really should of went last. That's a horrible match to begin with.

The 10pm slot is the other main-event slot of the show. It's been that way for many years.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

This show feels really rushed...I feel like we're getting another kick ass ending...

Can't wait for some Mark Henry trash talking. I OWN YOU BOY


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

hopefully no more Three Stooges segments


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

TankOfRate said:


> Winner winner chicken dinner!


Winner winner SHEEN dinner.


----------



## Cheap Shot (Nov 1, 2008)

This is why I love smarks, because they actually give a huge damn about whats going on and make a lot of noise for EVERYTHING. 

The fans are what make WWE, more than anything else. Last week's raw wasn't anything spectacular save Lesnar's return, but it was the crowd that really made it special. 

That is why the attitude era was so good, because week after week there would be crowds popping for everything. Want a comparison? Compare the pops brodus clay gets to TOO COOL, especially in the royal rumble.


----------



## Zaiko (Aug 19, 2010)

This fairly legal show looks like trash.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing more Jericho and the feud between him and Punk progress. Hoping we see a decent match between Punk and Henry, I actually enjoyed it last week.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

worst first hour in ages IMO.


----------



## SimplyIncredible (Feb 18, 2012)

This whole feels as though its being done by the seat of their pants and nothing was planned. Rushed.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

HOLY FUCK. Bryan chants and signs during the break.


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

holycityzoo said:


> Can't wait for some Mark Henry trash talking. I OWN YOU BOY


Can you imagine if Punk said the same thing to Henry?

Let's just say Al Sharpton would be back in the WWE... but not to guest host.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Headliner said:


> Right because Punk/Henry really should of went last. That's a horrible match to begin with.
> 
> The 10pm slot is the other main-event slot of the show. It's been that way for many years.


It was a great match last week.

And I know that. It's just dumb that Cena vs. Otunga is main eventing over a WWE Championship match. Call me old fashioned, I suppose.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Greatest WrestleMania of all time Cole? GTFO Cole.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Headliner said:


> Right because Punk/Henry really should of went last. *That's a horrible match to begin with.*
> 
> The 10pm slot is the other main-event slot of the show. It's been that way for many years.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Punk!!!


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

cant believe how pissed people are getting because of the stooges

calm down, jackasses lol


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

BreakTheWallsDown2 said:


> you can be from japan and be white as well. Its funny how they can do a storyline involving Tatsu calling A-train a fake Japanese wrestler, but also slightly racist.


HAS NO ONE ELSE EVER SEEN _MEAN GIRLS_?!?


----------



## Mizaniac (Feb 9, 2010)

the crowd sucks tonight


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

aw they edited out the slip


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Love Jericho*


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Punk will definitely lose the title immediately after they finish taping for his DVD (the night of Extreme Rules). That's probably the only reason why they've kept it on him for so long.


----------



## WooKennedy (Oct 3, 2008)

Heel said:


> HOLY FUCK. Bryan chants and signs during the break: http://bit.ly/rzwW5Y


Good job I'm wearing headphones.

Cheers.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Headliner said:


> Right because Punk/Henry really should of went last. That's a horrible match to begin with.
> 
> The 10pm slot is the other main-event slot of the show. It's been that way for many years.


Yes but the champion should the final main event at least once. Not always at the 10pm slot.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Heel said:


> HOLY FUCK. Bryan chants and signs during the break: http://bit.ly/rzwW5Y


lol look at that one sign about AJ.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Legit wasted a decent bottle of Jack there.


----------



## yourmumsface17 (Jan 23, 2009)

Heel said:


> HOLY FUCK. Bryan chants and signs during the break: http://bit.ly/rzwW5Y


Fuck you :lol


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

lol @ skipping the Jerislip on the replay


----------



## one_winner (Apr 2, 2012)

Show us the slip


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

Heel said:


> HOLY FUCK. Bryan chants and signs during the break: http://bit.ly/rzwW5Y


wow thats crazy


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

The Crowd woke up when his music hit. Good pop for Punk!


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Awwww, no clobberin' time?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Billy Kidman said:


> Nipple piercings make him better than us.


twittering cooter


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

SimplyIncredible said:


> This whole feels as though its being done by the seat of their pants and nothing was planned. Rushed.


It's been like this for a while now. Over the last year I've really noticed it getting to levels where you I find it hard to emotionally invest in anything they do because you know there was no long-term plan for it and it'll probably be swept under the rug next week.


----------



## OrtonMARK (Sep 16, 2010)

Fucking stupid...its like the WWE title is a mid card belt...NOT the main event at WM, not the main event on RAWS...WHAT THE FUCKING FUCK...

AND WHY THE FUCK IS THE WWE CHAMPION coming out first god damnit.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Punk's not doing his entrance because he's too PISSED. Right.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Who in their right mind thought that it would be a good idea to follow up an intense opening segment with literally fourty-five minutes of comedy segments and squash matches? Seriously! If the hot-shotting of Lesnar/Cena at the beginning of the night didn't dull the hype, this certainly did. :no:


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

NikkiSixx said:


> HAS NO ONE ELSE EVER SEEN _MEAN GIRLS_?!?


Would you like your muffin buttered?


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Ok why cm punk vs Henry not last? Wtf!


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

So is it just me or does the WWE always make the Raw after Wrestlemania outstanding, but then 2 weeks after Wrestlemania to about the time of SummerSlam is absolute shit?


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

I guess it's not clobberin' time.


----------



## Mst (Sep 25, 2010)

10min Jericho/Punk Promo Thanks!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I like how that Jack Daniels bottle shattered like it was nothing. :lmao Hell you couldn't get a beer bottle to shatter that easily, let alone a whiskey bottle.*


----------



## AllAmerican(x2) (Oct 5, 2011)

Is King doing sound effects now? 

POW!!


----------



## one_winner (Apr 2, 2012)

Pipe bomb?


----------



## uniden (Jan 30, 2012)

here we go, the talk about drinking.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

Some of you people have to quit whining and actually enjoy the show.

Turn off the computer, sit in front of your TV, and watch it.


----------



## port64 jr (Apr 3, 2012)

JobbyJobberson said:


> Can you imagine if Punk said the same thing to Henry?
> 
> *Let's just say Al Sharpton would be back in the WWE... but not to guest host*.


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

CM Stale?


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

This the third or fourth week in a row that the WWE Champion has been on RAW at the top of the first hour?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I wish at least one of his adversaries would bring up all of the personal shit Punk has brought up about past rivals.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Really good promo from Punk.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I can't be the only one enjoying Raw tonight? 

jesus, you guys are hard to please.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

I honestly can't believe that Brodus had an actual match and didn't just walk out for 2 seconds, squash and leave.

Really gay that he beat Dolph, though. Come the fuck on, Vince.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

NikkiSixx said:


> HAS NO ONE ELSE EVER SEEN _MEAN GIRLS_?!?


It's just _wrong_. There needs to be a big WF sleepover where we paint each other's nails and watch Mean Girls so no more jokes are lost on anyone.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Punk is not amused.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Jeff Hardy does not approve this segment.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I wonder how many shots I can take while Punk is talking about straight edge*


----------



## SimplyIncredible (Feb 18, 2012)

itssoeasy23 said:


> Some of you people have to quit whining and actually enjoy the show.
> 
> Turn off the computer, sit in front of your TV, and watch it.


Its just frustration.

Great WM, great Raw last week, and now this. Its just very frustrating.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Church going goodie two shoes Johnny not doing drugs doesn't make him straight edge.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Fuck this CM Punk/Jericho feud.

It should be simple. Who is the best wrestler?

Now it's about fucking straight edge bullshit nobody cares about.


----------



## hassassin (Oct 11, 2011)

CoverD said:


> So is it just me or does the WWE always make the Raw after Wrestlemania outstanding, but then 2 weeks after Wrestlemania to about the time of SummerSlam is absolute shit?


Yep I agree.


----------



## bc23 (Feb 28, 2012)

Boring


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

Jericho>>Punk


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

CM Punk is getting audiable boos. That's a bit strange.


----------



## adil_909 (Nov 18, 2008)

i'm about to go to bed this blows


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Didn't he promise us a long time ago he would change that title belt because it's been "far too ugly for far too long?" #justsayin


----------



## gaco (May 7, 2011)

What a boring crowd


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

This crowd sucks tonight.

Such a huge difference from Miami last week.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

The Bastard is pissed.


----------



## AngeloAwesome (Jan 30, 2012)

The Absolute said:


> Didn't he promise us a long time ago he would change that title belt because it's been "far too ugly for far too long?" #justsayin


That was when he actually spoke his real mind.


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

Boring ass promo Punk. STFU


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Nice promo here. Just hate that straight edge is what's revolving around this feud.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Crowd sucks, but great promo from Punk so far (Y)


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

The Straight Edge Society was private?


----------



## GaresTaylan (Sep 21, 2010)

This feud is making punk bore me


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

CrystalFissure said:


> CM Punk is getting audiable boos. That's a bit strange.


I fucking love Punk to death but he has been really stale as of late. Like, REALLY stale...and for me to talk about the man I love more than the man I live with....that speaks volumes.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

No, really....this feud just needs to go away.


It was ok when it was Best in the World vs Best in the World....now it's just ugh


----------



## bc23 (Feb 28, 2012)

Jericho please come out and save this......


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*This forum has to have the most whiny and bitchy community in the internet :lmao*


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

But you are...:lmao
Punk as a straight up face = splooge-O-meter rating: 7


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

He's getting some heat.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

It's DC. Of course the crowd sucks. They've always sucked.


----------



## FearIs4UP (Apr 8, 2007)

Boring ass promo from lame ass babyface Punk.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz...


----------



## hassassin (Oct 11, 2011)

Trifektah said:


> Fuck this CM Punk/Jericho feud.
> 
> It should be simple. Who is the best wrestler?
> 
> Now it's about fucking straight edge bullshit nobody cares about.


Agreed.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Raven's sideying Punk like crazy right now.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

CM Hairline.

Where I are.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Where I are.


----------



## Bob Lincoln (Aug 27, 2007)

I'm liking this feud.


----------



## bc23 (Feb 28, 2012)

Punk pulling a Warrior promo with no charisma


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

"Where I are"

I are baboon...


----------



## one_winner (Apr 2, 2012)

we already know what happened


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

What the hell is this?? Grow a pair of balls punk. This angle makes him look like a pussy


----------



## slfan68 (Apr 2, 2012)

I tried to remember where I are...


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Pretty damn good sell there


----------



## GaresTaylan (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm a huge punk fan but this is fucking gay


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Batista to run in and attack Punk 8*D

He IS from DC though....


----------



## Drama (Sep 26, 2011)

"WHERE I ARE"

Heh.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Never come back to this arena again. It's so bland.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

JERICHO!

"Are you still hungover?"


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

JERICHO!

"Are you still hungover?"


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Whiskey is a word that sounds very silly when said aloud.


----------



## one_winner (Apr 2, 2012)

YES!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Jericho gettin some nice heat.


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

you would think the straight edge life style would give punk a positive look but it doesn't he looks like shit terrible skin receding hair yellow teeth the guys a mess .


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This isn't working..


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

You guys are acting like a bunch of spoiled kids. Just enjoy the fact that we have someone as good as CM Punk in the ring.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

The Absolute said:


> Didn't he promise us a long time ago he would change that title belt because it's been "far too ugly for far too long?" #justsayin


If Cena couldn't get it changed then Punk has no chance.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

I feel like this promo is a bad alcohol prevention class.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Where I are?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Jericho, Jericho!


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Vulnerable Punk is ridiculously attractive. He just needs to keep crying and never speak again.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Jericho!!


----------



## port64 jr (Apr 3, 2012)

Tim Legend said:


> "Where I are"
> 
> I are baboon...


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

this feud jumped the shark


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

This is great.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

wow this is so bad


----------



## Peterf93 (Jul 6, 2010)

jericho is brilliant


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

lol @ "dear ol' daddy"


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Amber B said:


> This isn't working..


This x a million. Can't wait for this feud to end.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

I can't believe they made a Jericho/Punk feud so underwhelming considering the guys involved.


----------



## fija1001 (Apr 2, 2012)

Didn't I see this storyline in ROH years ago??? Wish there'd be a few more to join in on the CM Sucks chant. Jericho is killing it. Just give him the belt please.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ok. Time for this alcohol shit to end. Unbelievable how WWE can turn a Punk/Jericho feud that written its own self with the best in the world concept, and turn it into this bullshit.


----------



## Drama (Sep 26, 2011)

This is like a soap.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

CM Drunk...

That's as bad as CM Sucks.... lol


----------



## 1TheGreatOne1 (Jul 17, 2011)

Is this feud really happening?


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

CM DRUNK! CM DRUNK! CM DRUNK! unk2


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

CM Drunk. Great, this stupid term is still being used.


----------



## uniden (Jan 30, 2012)

crowd chanting CM drunk uhhh


----------



## lesnarism (Jan 7, 2012)

henry get out there allready


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Punk is oficially worse than Cena. God this is awful.


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm bored.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

CM DRUNK CM DRUNK!


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

I always did prefer Y2J in heel mode.


----------



## GaresTaylan (Sep 21, 2010)

Cm drunk. I love Jericho too but Jesus who is writing this shit?


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Where I are?

I are Winnar


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Punk is verbally hulking up.


----------



## Peterf93 (Jul 6, 2010)

CM DRUNK is brilliant


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

Why didnt they build this up this serious for Wrestlemania? WM is supposed to be the biggest, but it doesnt blow off feuds anymore. Its like a bump in the road now, people feud up to it, wrestle, then keep feuding afterwards.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Am I the only one who likes this promo? Oh well.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He could still get it though but Punk is sucking like a Hunts Point hooker. 

Why is he so mad?


----------



## bc23 (Feb 28, 2012)

Punk is not intimidating......what a boring champion


----------



## one_winner (Apr 2, 2012)

This is getting redundant


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Am I the only one who LIKES this promo?


----------



## AngeloAwesome (Jan 30, 2012)

Last week Punk-Jericho was epic, this week Punk-Jericho is naptime.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Great promo, the only positive thing of the night so far.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

THIS IS TRUE

THIS IS REAL

THIS IS STRAIGHT EEEEEDDDGGEEEEE


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

THEN GO AFTER HIM!


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Is it just me or was Punk being a little too preachy. Like....Cena preachy. Oh well.

Here comes the other pain!!

"I own you, boy!"


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Where are you Henry?


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

He needs to come "drunk". Come Jericho push him over the edge!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Amber B said:


> This isn't working..


*Yeah and it's a shame too. It's a side of Punk we don't get to see and it's just not very good due to the material. *


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Then go after him! Thanks dude. My thoughts exactly.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

AUSTIN!!!!!


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

Someone just yelled "Enough talk lets go" LOL.

Well said fan...well said


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

I wonder how this match will go.


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

dat wig split


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

So, twice in one night


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Jericho is great*


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Somebody gonna get their ass kicked...


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

Sexual Chocolate stepping up!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

TheF1BOB said:


> Punk is oficially worse than Cena. God this is awful.


Throw your cocaine out.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

hazuki said:


> Am I the only one who likes this promo? Oh well.


Nope, I like it too.

Just don't listen to what anyone else thinks really. They're all entitled to their opinion I suppose.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

World's Strongest Man!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Shoutouts to absolut ruby red vodka with apple cider juice..


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Hall of Pain coming to the ring.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Kicking someone's butt, are you serious Lawler?

Now that Jeritroll has been delt with, now it's time to deal with Mr. Ratings.


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

We need a GIF of Angry Punk Face


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Punk:This is about me kicking your ass!!!
Cue Mark Henry Music: Somebody's gonna get their ass kick!
lol


----------



## one_winner (Apr 2, 2012)

"then go after him" lol


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

*Ratings Spike*


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

I hear these guys used to wrestle before they got in the boring promo business.


----------



## uniden (Jan 30, 2012)

hazuki said:


> Am I the only one who likes this promo? Oh well.


It's actually pretty good, I am enjoying this a lot


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

So Henry is going to be made to look like crap yet again. He's turning into a jobber.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

yeah...Jericho/Punk feud is...not good


----------



## Drama (Sep 26, 2011)

This is hard to watch. Even with these two involved.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Le sigh*

Punk can be SOOO much better.


----------



## AngeloAwesome (Jan 30, 2012)

Wow. Henry got no fucking reaction, not even the big "ohhh" from the crowd.


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

I foresee Punk going crazy on Henry and getting DQ'ed


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

If you had told me this time last year I'd be begging for Jericho and Punk to shut up so I could watch Mark Henry wrestle, I'd have punched you in the throat.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Both had great promo work, but the angle itself is just so damn lame. I can't believe WWE fucked up a feud between _these two._


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Did we just see Punk rise above the Heineken?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

After an awesome crowd and great Raw... we get either a stupid crowd or the WWE is screwing with the volume and the show is just plain boring. 

Seriously, I'm going to DVR this and fast forward I think from now on. This is just bad.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The crowd can't get behind a sad Panda Punk when Punk is naturally a heel and naturally an unlikeable person. There's nothing about Punk's aura that makes people want to have legit sympathy for him.


----------



## one_winner (Apr 2, 2012)

I have a feeling Henry is gonna get Christian'd


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

This is like the polar opposite of last week's crowd.. absolutely pathetic.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Not enjoying Raw? Feel free to turn it off.


----------



## Mr. G (Apr 13, 2011)

Many of us thought they couldn't mess up Punk/Jericho with good reason... never underestimate the ineptitude of the creative team. Punk's fire was great, but who really bought what he was saying? Exactly.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

END THE SHITTTY FEUD ALREADY AND HAVE PUNK DROP THE STRAP!!!!!

Punk needs a break.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Sorry guys but that was lame promo Punk*


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I'm glad Punk will never have "whiskey dick".*


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Mister Hands said:


> If you had told me this time last year I'd be begging for Jericho and Punk to shut up so I could watch Mark Henry wrestle, I'd have punched you in the throat.


I know, its crazy to think isnt it


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

Brock is gonna kill Punk at Summerslam, thank god.


----------



## Zaiko (Aug 19, 2010)

Amber B said:


> The crowd can't get behind a sad Panda Punk when Punk is naturally a heel and naturally an unlikeable person. There's nothing about Punk's aura that makes people want to have legit sympathy for him.


This.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

RandomRage said:


> Why didnt they build this up this serious for Wrestlemania? WM is supposed to be the biggest, but it doesnt blow off feuds anymore. Its like a bump in the road now, people feud up to it, wrestle, then keep feuding afterwards.


If we're going to see guys Wrestle 2-3 PPV's in a row then I'd rather have Wrestlemania be the 1st rather than the 3rd.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

AngeloAwesome said:


> Wow. Henry got no fucking reaction, not even the big "ohhh" from the crowd.


Henry hasn't gotten a big reaction in a while.


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

Can this Jericho/Punk feud end already?


----------



## MJG93 (Jan 3, 2012)

I just couldn't take any of this seriously after Punk had that verbal botch. That was fucking epic.


----------



## lesnarism (Jan 7, 2012)

that punk promo ,,,,,


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

This Raw isn't bad at all, stop complaining.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Jericho could have just been sat at a chair and Pulled punks sister's head up and said Finally Jericho Has Come ...LONG Pause (Enter city) BOOM Better promo in hallf the time


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

you guys on here were right, a crowd does play a huge part in a show, and this crowd sucks major ass, no "yes" chants at all, no excitement.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

liked this promo


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Brilliant start to Raw and it has been shite since


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Tobyx said:


> I foresee Punk going crazy on Henry and getting DQ'ed


or Jericho interference, no way this finishes clean.




hey my little title thing under my name changed woot


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

Total Package said:


> So Henry is going to be made to look like crap yet again. He's turning into a jobber.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Amber B said:


> The crowd can't get behind a sad Panda Punk when Punk is naturally a heel and naturally an unlikeable person. There's nothing about Punk's aura that makes people want to have legit sympathy for him.


This. Exactly. It's a waste of both CM Punk and Jericho. The storyline is going nowhere.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Whoever wrote this for Punk/Jericho must:
a)Be a private alcoholic
b)Offered Punk a drink backstage, Punk refused so he wrote this mess for him
c)Overcame his own alcohol issues and wants the world to know that U CAN DO ITTTTTT
d)Simply an idiot.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> Not enjoying Raw? Feel free to turn it off.


This.

Everyone here is a bunch of cry babies. I for one am enjoying this RAW, apart from the Three Stooges crap, so i'm going to keep watching. If you don't like it don't say "Fuck this company!" and keep watching, just stop watching.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

think Big Johnny is going to form a stable soon to fight against all of his haters. I think a stable with Big Johnny, David Otunga, Brock Lesnar, Batista, Mark Henry, and a couple other heels would be absolutely epic. Throw Paul Heyman in there and you have greatness.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

Good Promo from Punk, a bit overacting on father`s drinking problem though


----------



## Drama (Sep 26, 2011)

I just don't understand how Punk's character could get this upset. I just don't buy it _at all_.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

LVblizzard said:


> This Raw isn't bad at all, stop complaining.


We have high standards now.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

It was a good promo in my opinion, but I'm just not liking the preachy CM Punk. He really should only get like that as a heel, when he starts yelling about straight edge it just annoys the crowd.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Raw has gotten to bad that people get excited when MARK HENRY comes out.

Let's all take a step back and ponder this.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

The WWE is unfriggin-believable and hypocritical.

First they want to promote an anti-bullying campaign, but while they were in the early stages of promoting it, the had divas picking on Mickie James about her weight.

Now they want to waste potential for a great feud between CM Punk and Jericho by doing a whole "alcoholism" storyline (mostlikely to show the dangers), but they sell beers at the concession stands.

Quit trying to be this goodie-goodie company WWE, your whole draw is to watch men beat each other with physical violence... :no:

(I love the WWE, I'm just tired of them making boneheaded decisions to try to educate people and then completely ignore what they're teaching in storylines)


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Whoever wrote this for Punk/Jericho must:
> a)Be a private alcoholic
> b)Offered Punk a drink backstage, Punk refused so he wrote this mess for him
> c)Overcame his own alcohol issues and wants the world to know that U CAN DO ITTTTTT
> d)Simply an idiot.


e) has a different opinion than you.


----------



## Drama (Sep 26, 2011)

MARK HENRY USING HIS *GIRTH*!


----------



## thaimasker (Apr 1, 2012)

Thank god this match is over. This raw is boring.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Bar the crowd, this is an Attitude Era type Raw. Stop complaining.


----------



## AngeloAwesome (Jan 30, 2012)

OHHH BOY, WHOO WOULDDA SEEN DAT COOMMIN'!1


----------



## uniden (Jan 30, 2012)

CM Punk needs professional help. Very violent person


----------



## lesnarism (Jan 7, 2012)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOh bad match


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

MARK HENRY WINS (sorta)


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The fuck is this fucking fuckery?


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

CM Punk is becoming a new character.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

This is all leading to a Austin/Punk feud. Alcohol and shit...


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Jericho with Natty Bo!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Headliner said:


> Whoever wrote this for Punk/Jericho must:
> a)Be a private alcoholic
> b)Offered Punk a drink backstage, Punk refused so he wrote this mess for him
> c)Overcame his own alcohol issues and wants the world to know that U CAN DO ITTTTTT
> d)Simply an idiot.


e)Is Vince Russo.



Or would that be the same as d?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

I just can't picture anyone saying "Whoa! He called him CM Drunk! I'm going to buy that PPV!"


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Super ticked off Punk is AWESOME!!!!


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Kick his ass Henry*


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

lightfm said:


>


:lmao


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Somebody gif Punk's face when he saw Jericho. :lmao:


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

LOL, Henry wins again. I'm glad they are continuing to not have Henry lose. It restores my faith that he is getting another great push.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

It's time for another drink, fellas.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Bullshit. Just went to get pizza and come back to a DQ.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

LOL, Jericho casually walking out holding beer, with that look on his face. Best part of Raw.


----------



## one_winner (Apr 2, 2012)

This is good


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

World's Strongest Slam again!!! That's what Punk gets for keeping the WWE Championship via DQ.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Amber B said:


> The crowd can't get behind a sad Panda Punk when Punk is naturally a heel and naturally an unlikeable person. There's nothing about Punk's aura that makes people want to have legit sympathy for him.


Exactly, you cant feel sorry for someone who openly describes themselves as 'a bit of a jerk'


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

And Henry didn't even get to do in ring commentary.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Is that Red Stripe?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Goddamn that's not even Natty Light*


----------



## hassassin (Oct 11, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> Bar the crowd, this is an Attitude Era type Raw. Stop complaining.


Stop trolling.


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

Wonder how many bags of ice the dirt sheets will say Punk has on after this episode of RAW.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Raw is good tonight! Great opening. I like Cena a lot more after tonight. 

Decent match with Santino/Clay vs Swagger/Ziggler.

Jericho trolling PUNK rfol. A Title Match.

People need to calm down this is a pretty good show!


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Disappointed there was no commentary from Henry...


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

Jericho's return to the WWE has been nothing short of remarkable.

- Return is hyped for weeks with mysterious video packages and vignettes
- Comes back after a long awaited anticipation... only to not say a single word. 
- Does the same exact thing for the next 2 weeks.
- Finally talks, says "end of world as we know it is coming".
- Loses at Royal Rumble.
- Never tells us why he didn't talk for weeks straight.
- Gets knocked out during the Elimination Chamber match, wakes up when it's over.
- Gets hot-shotted into the title match at Mania
- Loses by submission
- Slips and falls in front of a live television audience.


Brilliant. Fucking. Brilliant.


----------



## lesnarism (Jan 7, 2012)

steveweiser?


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Cookie Monster said:


> Bar the crowd, this is an Attitude Era type Raw. Stop complaining.


You're an idiot.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

hassassin said:


> Stop trolling.


Not old enough to remember an Attitude Era type Raw then?


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

As a Punk fan I'm pissed off but as a wrestling fan this is pretty interesting. Punk looks so weak right now.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

And Punk made to look weak the second week in a row. This whole thing is awful.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

This is a waste of good alcohol.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Just like Jericho to spring for the cheap shit... No Molson c'mon Jericho...


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Panther said:


> Is that Red Stripe?


Natty Boh


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

This RAW is basically a repeat of last week's minus THE CROWD!!!


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

YOU ARE STUPID 

:lmao this is great


----------



## uniden (Jan 30, 2012)

Free drinks!!


----------



## one_winner (Apr 2, 2012)

He got Austin's beer


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

You're missing his mouth


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So homoerotic. I like it.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

.............wow. 


virus21 said:


> e)Is Vince Russo.
> 
> 
> 
> Or would that be the same as d?


Same as D.


----------



## AngeloAwesome (Jan 30, 2012)

*GLASS SHATTER*


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

this does lead into a an Austin return though, with the beer cans


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

IS THAT AMSTEL LIGHT! Aw Jericho you just lost a fan!


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

I wish Austin was doing this instead.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

I really don't understand Jericho's body. Is he fat? Skinny? Where the fuck did those abs come from?


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

This is lame


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

BEER BATH!


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

This is unnecessary.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Stone Cold needs to come out.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

So Y2j is the New Stone Cold?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

AUSTIN BEER BASH


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Bleeding_Walls said:


> You're an idiot.


Short matches, good promo's, interruptions during matches, brawls, blood. If the crowd was hot as last week, everyone would be wanking over this Raw. Sad really.

I think it's been a good Raw.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Just got in...What did i miss?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

JobbyJobberson said:


> Jericho's return to the WWE has been nothing short of remarkable.
> 
> - Return is hyped for weeks with mysterious video packages and vignettes
> - Comes back after a long awaited anticipation... only to not say a single word.
> ...


LOL So true. So much fail.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

CM Punk gets up after two World Strongest slams > is down after one codebreaker.

unk2


----------



## Hition (Jul 25, 2003)

Austin must be pissed. All of those beers wasted


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Sooo two world's strongest slams and Punk fights back....one Codebreaker, down and out


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

So....Jericho's being awesome right now.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

They muted out "Stupid Son of a Bitch". Lol.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Screw homoerotic. This is so homosexual. I love it. :lmao
"Drink it all"


----------



## one_winner (Apr 2, 2012)

JeriTroll FTW


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

"Drink it in you stupid son of a bitch."

Only thing I've liked about the past few minutes...

Jericho is still fucking awesome though.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

6 beers in a row. Slow down there Punk.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

330ml CANS! HARD FUCKING CORE!

BRB, gotta grab a normal can.


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

Glass Shattered...Austin Cue please.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

TankOfRate said:


> I really don't understand Jericho's body. Is he fat? Skinny? Where the fuck did those abs come from?


DDP Yoga!


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

AngeloAwesome said:


> *GLASS SHATTER*


THIS!


----------



## uniden (Jan 30, 2012)

CM Punk is going to drown in all the free booze


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Black ref sighting!


----------



## hassassin (Oct 11, 2011)

LINK said:


> Raw is good tonight! Great opening. I like Cena a lot more after tonight.
> 
> Decent match with Santino/Clay vs Swagger/Ziggler.
> 
> ...


Oh just shut up. This is shit.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Can you get drunk from alcohol absorption through the skin? Fuck I'mma try that.*


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

"YOU STUPID SON OF A BITCH DRINK IT IN" fucking classic


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

What the fuck! They censored Bitch.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'd laugh if Punk legit started drinking because of this.


----------



## Drama (Sep 26, 2011)

"HAVE A DRINK!"

"HAVE ANOTHER DRINK!"

"THIS IS FOR YOUR *FAAAATHERRRRRRR*!!!!!"

"DRINK IT ALLLLLLLL!"

So fucking bad.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

I'd boo Jericho, not because of siding with Punk, but the sheer amount of alcohol being wasted.

ALSO WHY THE FUCK ARE THEY BACK TO BEEPING OUT BITCH?


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Austin to come out, stunner Jericho, grab the mic and say 'no son of a bitch wastes a crate of beer like that under Stone Cold Steve Austin's watch'


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

TankOfRate said:


> I really don't understand Jericho's body. Is he fat? Skinny? Where the fuck did those abs come from?


Hes a skinny fatass


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

I guess this is what I have to expect with heels getting the upper hand sometimes on faces that I like.


----------



## gaco (May 7, 2011)

Does punk have a mouth to drink on his back?


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

"AWW YEAH PUNK YEAH BABY DRINK IT IN. YOU WANT MORE? DRINK IT ALL PUNK? OHHHH DRINK IT IN."

:lmao :lmao :lmao Professional Wrestling is essentially gay porn with kneepads.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Ricezilla said:


> CM Punk gets up after two World Strongest slams > is down after one codebreaker.
> 
> unk2


Because Jericho is higher than Henry in the wwe.com Power 25. That's obviously the measuring stick of effectiveness in finishers.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

kanefan08 said:


> Glass Shattered...Austin Cue please.


Exactly what I was thinking, haha.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Seriously, how are they going to make Punk look legit by doing this exact same thing every week? He's looking insanely weak. Horrible angle, holy shit.


----------



## Bolanboy (May 14, 2009)

I hope he's using steveweisers.


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Stone Cold Jericho 3:16 says I just slipped on your ass!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Jericho to come in with a Zamboni next week and drown Punk in Alcohol :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Wait, how did Punk get knocked out?


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Did someone just fucking shriek?

LOL


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

End this already


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

LadyCroft said:


> *Can you get drunk from alcohol absorption through the skin? Fuck I'mma try that.*


Vodka shower, here I come!


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

I know Austin is pissed by watching this. All that good beer going to waste.:no:


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Ryan said:


> I'd boo Jericho, not because of siding with Punk, but the sheer amount of alcohol being wasted.
> 
> ALSO WHY THE FUCK ARE THEY BACK TO BEEPING OUT BITCH?


Offensive to dogs apparently.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

This is taking too long, time for another Santino/Stooges skit


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

On the Moe Szylak scale Punk is Boris Yeltsind


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

This is not Punk's night. Just like last weeks.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Not sure why you guys are so down on this. That was a solid segment.


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

Time for 3 Stooges to come back out, while the crew changes the canvas.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Amber B said:


> Screw homoerotic. This is so homosexual. I love it. :lmao
> "Drink it all"


*:lmao X a billion

Wrestling.... not gay at all. *


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

Ok, so why exactly hasn't Punk changed the look of the WWE title....like he SAID he would?


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

I could be wrong but that looks like a brand of non alcoholic beer.


----------



## one_winner (Apr 2, 2012)

At least no slip this time


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

TankOfRate said:


> "AWW YEAH PUNK YEAH BABY DRINK IT IN. YOU WANT MORE? DRINK IT ALL PUNK? OHHHH DRINK IT IN."
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao Professional Wrestling is essentially gay porn with kneepads.


Christ it's like we're the same person. :lmao


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

:lmao

This is horrible. This is seriously like stuff out of nickolodeon.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

LadyCroft said:


> *Can you get drunk from alcohol absorption through the skin? Fuck I'mma try that.*


Have a good old beer bath. 



LOL at Jericho: Drink it all ... in.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Next week Jericho is going to spike Punk's pepsi with some vodka. TUNE IN!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

*Eternity* said:


> I know Austin is pissed by watching this. All that good beer going to waste.:no:


He wastes like 90% of the beer he "drinks".


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

lol am I the only one who was thinking austin was going to come out save punk then get GTS'd by punk?


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Jericho's been amazing since he returned. These last couple of weeks have been the best by far in terms of the Punk/Jericho storyline. The rematch is shaping up to be a lot better than the WrestleMania match in terms of the build.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

RyanPelley said:


> Because Jericho is higher than Henry in the wwe.com Power 25. That's obviously the measuring stick of effectiveness in finishers.


 I would rep you for that, but i need to spread it around more


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

FourWinds said:


> I could be wrong but that looks like a brand of non alcoholic beer.


That's what I thought.

WWE writers sure know how to fuck up good feuds.


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

"Drink it in you stupid idiot!"


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

KidGold17 said:


> Not sure why you guys are so down on this. That was a solid segment.


Was it?

My bad I fell asleep when Punk started talking. What did I miss?


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

LOL, there's an ad for Smirnoff on Sky Sports. Way to tie in the advertising at that point.
That was a good segment. It did what it needed to do.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Shock said:


> Jericho's been amazing since he returned. These last couple of weeks have been the best by far in terms of the Punk/Jericho storyline. The rematch is shaping up to be a lot better than the WrestleMania match in terms of the build.


I agree. I don't know why people are bitching. The payoff match is going to be great. This is all to get Punk over, and a lead in to the Austin/Punk feud in the future.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Jericho did look hella gay shirtless in those leather pants with a sparkly belt. MAD GAY.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Theproof said:


> :lmao
> 
> This is horrible. This is seriously like stuff out of nickolodeon.


Well Cena was in Fred: The Movie and its sequel.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Seriously, how are they going to make Punk look legit by doing this exact same thing every week? He's looking insanely weak. Horrible angle, holy shit.


He made Jericho tap at Wrestlemania and he'll probably go over at Extreme Rules. Jericho needs to be booked as a huge threat and all inside CM Punk's head.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

Where is Mason Ryan?


----------



## THEBIGMAN212 (Aug 4, 2011)

They couldn't even mock up a real brand.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

TheBkMogul said:


> Ok, so why exactly hasn't Punk changed the look of the WWE title....like he SAID he would?


dafuq does this has any relevance to the segment but to answer your question 
neither trips nor cena could do it so the title stays


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

WWE basically gave Jericho and Punk scraps and are distracting Punk with that title. They couldn't give two fucks when Lesnar and Rocky are around. 
If Jericho and Punk came up with this, a swift kick in the larynx is needed.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

This RAW is terrible. Terrible crowd, bad segments, and very little wrestling. Nothing like the amazing RAW last week.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Headliner said:


> That's what I thought.
> 
> WWE writers sure know how to fuck up good feuds.


The fake beer in the glass away bottle last week didn't make it obvious enough?


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

TankOfRate said:


> I really don't understand Jericho's body. Is he fat? Skinny? Where the fuck did those abs come from?


Jericho has no muscle in his chest. It makes him look a little asymmetrical.


----------



## Twistaeffect2005 (Jun 13, 2005)

At least this board is back to shitting on everything. It felt really weird last week.


----------



## MJG93 (Jan 3, 2012)

Slam_It said:


> Next week Jericho is going to spike Punk's pepsi with some vodka. TUNE IN!


My money's on Jericho destroying Punk's diet soda, much to Punk's horror.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Shock said:


> Jericho's been amazing since he returned. These last couple of weeks have been the best by far in terms of the Punk/Jericho storyline. The rematch is shaping up to be a lot better than the WrestleMania match in terms of the build.


Agreed. Think it's going very well so far. I'd much prefer they kept building it like this though, have Punk defend the title at Extreme Rules to perhaps Mark Henry as he's been wrestling him lately and it's not been clean. Perhaps have Jericho come down to try and help Henry only for Punk to retain or have Jericho come down after and attack, keep the feud going, until Summerslam or something.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Next week, Jericho's gonna spray Punk with the beer truck. Book it.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

NikkiSixx said:


> Vodka shower, here I come!


*You me and Nikki Sixx and I'm there. Hell invite Tommy Lee as well, I saw how talented he is. :side:*


----------



## 96Z28 (Apr 3, 2012)

Total Package said:


> He wastes like 90% of the beer he "drinks".


Between the pounding of the two cans when he opens them and all the foam that comes out before he even raises them to drink them... I bet there is about that 10% left.


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

JobbyJobberson said:


> Was it?
> 
> My bad I fell asleep when Punk started talking. What did I miss?


You missed me banging your mum.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

AND THEN THEY PLAY AN ANTI BULLYING COMMERCIAL :lmao


----------



## Underscore (Feb 13, 2010)

Ryan said:


> ALSO WHY THE FUCK ARE THEY BACK TO BEEPING OUT BITCH?


Tell me about it.

The optimist in me hope he said "stupid son of a fuck" and that's why they bleeped it out, but he probably did say bitch.


----------



## bluestar (May 10, 2011)

TheBkMogul said:


> Ok, so why exactly hasn't Punk changed the look of the WWE title....like he SAID he would?


Because of their contract with Mattel, which doesn't end until 2015.


----------



## Pari Marshall (Jan 29, 2012)

I've been behind Punk since his ROH days. Followed him to WWE. What the balls is WWE Creative doing to him? I am disappoint.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

holycityzoo said:


> He made Jericho tap at Wrestlemania and he'll probably go over at Extreme Rules. Jericho needs to be booked as a huge threat and all inside CM Punk's head.


This.

It's not making Punk look weak, it's making Jericho look to be breaking him down mentally.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Good move WWE airing a Be The Star commercial after the CM Drunk segment.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

People need to shut up about Austin.

You really think he wants anything to do with this piece of shit feud?


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

It's the former WCW World Heavyweight Champion....DAVID ARQUETTE!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Let's see how Bro looks like a GEEK this week.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Next week Jericho will stuff ones of these 







[/IMG]
down Punk's throat whilist shouting "TAKE IT ALL IN PUNK TAKE IT ALL IN"


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

hazuki said:


> I agree. I don't know why people are bitching. The payoff match is going to be great. This is all to get Punk over, and a lead in to the Austin/Punk feud in the future.


Jericho can't get Punk over. He's already above Jericho, and he's already beaten him at Wrestlemania. This feud does nothing for Punk except eat up time and keep from the main event.

Punk's popularity will not surge because he beats up on Jericho.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Don't be a bully!


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

Sorry but this RAW has been rubbish so far.

Why is Lesnar playing a heel? 
How have they managed to derail all the momentum Cody had within two weeks?
Why did I cringe through the entire 3 stooges skit?
Why did Jericho I just watch a repeat of Henry/Punk from last week?

...Why hasn't Daniel Bryan been out yet?


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

I'll never understand why a wrestling promotion has an anti-bully campaign.


----------



## AngeloAwesome (Jan 30, 2012)

Damn, such an amazing pop for da long island iced Zzzzzzzzzz...


----------



## bc23 (Feb 28, 2012)

Zack jobber


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*The idiot is here*


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Christ it's like we're the same person. :lmao


If that's case, you must have loved every second of that segment like I did. Fuck, wrestling is the greatest non-sport in the world. :lmao


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Poor Ryder...


----------



## Mst (Sep 25, 2010)

RR


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

Ryder is here woo woo woo to the moon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Don't tell me Ryder is jobbing...


----------



## THEBIGMAN212 (Aug 4, 2011)

Man I half expect Punk to turn heel by drinking beer.


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

Headliner said:


> That's what I thought.
> 
> WWE writers sure know how to fuck up good feuds.


Nah. I don't think so. Hell I doubt the crowd would notice and anyone at home casually observing probably wouldn't notice either. I was just making an observation. Great segment in my opinion.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

hey del rio is here hahahaha


----------



## one_winner (Apr 2, 2012)

Ryder is about to get jobbed


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

BEEP BEEP BEEP


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Del Rio vs. Ryder? Huh?


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

bluestar said:


> Because of their contract with Mattel, which doesn't end until 2015.


Completely irrelevant, a change of title design would benefit Mattel.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Mr. No Reaction... yay.


----------



## Lydeck (Jul 20, 2011)

I WANT DANIEL BRYAN!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I didn't like Punks portion of the promo that started that segment off. But I did like how the segment ended and I'm sold on the angle.*


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

Oh for FUCK SAKE, please don't make this another 'Berto squash match. Load of fucking bullshit.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Del Rio still bores me.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

DAMAS Y CABALLEROS!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Shit, Bro's gonna get buried by JBL


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Where the hell is DB? He needs to save this show from everything that happened after Cena and Lesnar brawl.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Hmmmm why does Alberto put a cover on the drivers seat in "his" car?


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

I hope Ryder squashes Del Rio.


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

poor ryder having to job to ADR


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

ALBERTOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
DELLLLLLLLLLL RIOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

totally pointless squash match incoming, ADR to win in 2 mins


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Ricardooooooooooooooooo*


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

So David Otunga vs. John Cena is the main event? Shits gonna go down.


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

Fuck this we want Daniel Bryan how did ADR gets a title shot so quickly?


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

It is damn impossible to give a fuck about Del Rio. I just don't get what's missing.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

ChromeMan said:


> Next week, Jericho's gonna spray Punk with the beer truck. Book it.


SI! SI! SI!


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

I think the broski is about to go downski.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

TheWFEffect said:


> Next week Jericho will stuff ones of these
> 
> 
> 
> ...


While aiming at his nether regions instead of his face....for the third time. Totally not a gay porn, at all.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

well atleast ryder is on raw jobbing or not
he isn't better than dolph the jobber ziggler


----------



## hassassin (Oct 11, 2011)

PacoAwesome said:


> This RAW is terrible. Terrible crowd, bad segments, and very little wrestling. Nothing like the amazing RAW last week.


Same sentiments exactly.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

damn, I didn't know this clown was back


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Stupid Vince probably won't even have Bryan on the show tonight eventhough he could make loads of money in t-shirt sales.... What an idiot fpalm


----------



## AngeloAwesome (Jan 30, 2012)

DAFUQ is going to end this show, btw?!


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Del Rio, another they try and force us to like but who is just a steaming pile of shit.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

DaftFox said:


> Sorry but this RAW has been rubbish so far.
> 
> Why is Lesnar playing a heel?
> How have they managed to derail all the momentum Cody had within two weeks?
> ...


1. Why don't you wait to find out. Why have him as a face? He's a destroying wrecking machine for goodness sake.
2. Because they're going to push him to bigger and better things.
3. Because you need to lighten up.
4. Was hardly the same.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Carcass said:


> Where the hell is DB? He needs to save this show from everything that happened after Cena and Lesnar brawl.


He's probably not going to be on the show. WWE is trying their best to make sure he doesn't get over as a face.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

SI SI SI SI SI SI SI SI!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Calling for the firing of Fella? They act like refs haven't gotten the living shit kicked out of them in the past.:lol


----------



## one_winner (Apr 2, 2012)

Ricardo is da boss


----------



## bluestar (May 10, 2011)

NathWFC said:


> Completely irrelevant, a change of title design would benefit Mattel.


If it's the biggest selling belt design of all time and continues to sell, why risk changing it?


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

SI SI SI, You know it!


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

Just put D-Bry on both shows. What the hell, Vince, you idiot?!


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

So happy Johnny won at Wrestlemania. Now he get's to be involved in all of the storylines.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

dabossb said:


> Stupid Vince probably won't even have Bryan on the show tonight eventhough he could make loads of money in t-shirt sales.... What an idiot fpalm


The fans don't know that though, so they'll buy shirts anyway.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

I don't think Bryan is going to show up.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Saw a "SI!" sign, best part of the show with the exception of Lesnar/Cena segment.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

WWE in Moscow?

I bet they'll make some Soviet Russia jokes there.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

YOUR SHOULDER AND BACK AREA ARE ALCOHOLICS PUNK!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Seriously, did NO ONE from this crowd watch RAW last week? Utter disgrace this crowd is


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

GEEK Ryder.


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Are the crowed even awake


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

No Bryan this week on RAW


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

dabossb said:


> Stupid Vince probably won't even have Bryan on the show tonight eventhough he could make loads of money in t-shirt sales.... What an idiot fpalm


Lets compare: Austin does Austin 3:16, it gets popular, WWE capitalizes. DB does the Yes, it gets popular, WWE treats him like shit.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

WWE regretting making that YES shirt right about now


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Quickest tap ever?


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Fargerov said:


> So David Otunga vs. John Cena is the main event? Shits gonna go down.


There will definitely be run-ins. They usually don't let Otunga try to wrestle for that long. I wonder how they will actually end the show...


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Did he just call out "DESTINY!" before he did that?


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Ryder jobs to Miz, then del Rio.

Anybody still want to say this guy's over?


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

1 minute, i was wrong


----------



## Showman (Feb 14, 2012)

RAW hasn't been bad. The only really shitty segment in my opinion was the 3 stooges segment.


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

Even ADR wants to wear Ryders armbands


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Why is ADR sniffing Ryders armband?


----------



## AngeloAwesome (Jan 30, 2012)

*This match was not predictable at all.*


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Poor Bro looking like a GEEK again.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

lol Ryder tapping like a bitch


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

JOB JOB JOB You Know It


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

'Smackdowns Alberto Del Rio'

Wait what? Since when?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*If you're going to do a spray on tan why the fuck have tan lines? holy hell!*


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Damn, Ryder's tapping out as if ADR's got the Liontamer locked in.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

And back to pushing mister boring...... ugh. I think ADR has the goods, but come on... build the guy up and let him get some heat with the crowd before throwing him into the main event.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

It's official. Cole just confirmed it. Alberto Del Rio is now a Smackdown guy.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I really, really hate 2 minute matches. They help no one.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

TankOfRate said:


> It is damn impossible to give a fuck about Del Rio. I just don't get what's missing.


I feel exactly the same. Good wrestler and all, not bad on the mic, but he just bores me half to death.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

bluestar said:


> If it's the biggest selling belt design of all time and continues to sell, why risk changing it?


Because it looks like shit, and like most thing in WWE (and the tool that it's linked with - Cena) it's old and stale.

Whatever new title they introduced would sell just as well if not better. Kids just want whatever's new, they go crazy for a new belt.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Very short Ryder/Del Rio match.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

WWE: "We don't give no fucks about the young guys."


----------



## bc23 (Feb 28, 2012)

Washington crowds are always bad


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

greendude11 said:


> WWE in Moscow?
> 
> I bet they'll make some Soviet Russia jokes there.


In Soviet Russia, Cena boos you


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

And to think, Ryder went from US champ to jobber.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

You'd think Ryder would learn to not go for the Rough Ryder when his opponent is in the corner after the one millionth time he got throw into the turn buckle.......


----------



## one_winner (Apr 2, 2012)

Poor Zack


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Not these again


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

Look whos back! LOL


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Yes, let's see the kick in super slow motion to make it even more obvious that Del Rio put his hand in the way...


Remember when they at least TRIED to make it look real?


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Not these fucks again.


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

I love how they showed the slow-mo replay of Del Rio's hand blocking the kick.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Awww fuck! Mute your TVs! They're coming back. This is gonna be painful.


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> He's probably not going to be on the show. WWE is trying their best to make sure he doesn't get over as a face.


Which is good for Daniel Bryan. For once WWE doesn't ruin a good character for merchandise sales.


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

WOW. What a load of fucking bullshit. His matches have been ending EXACTLY the same each week, with him missing the RR, then tapping or getting hit. Additionally, he tapped in one second. This is the guy who cleanly beat Ziggler. Seriously, do they know how to build up ANYONE? They could have built them both by having a long match for once. Fucking stupid.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Well time to see what else is on.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Total Package said:


> Quickest tap ever?


Orton's intentional tap out to Cena in their Iron Man match is probably the quickest.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Amber B said:


> WWE: "We don't give no fucks about the young guys."


The Future? LOL


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

oh fuck !
this shit again!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

30 minutes remaining, stooges up next.. Damn.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

virus21 said:


> In Soviet Russia, Cena boos you


LOL. Well done.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Why, why do you have to keep promoting that movie?!?


----------



## uniden (Jan 30, 2012)

here is a question. After watching these 3 stoogies on RAW, is anybody going to actually watch them in movies?


----------



## port64 jr (Apr 3, 2012)




----------



## one_winner (Apr 2, 2012)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

Have we even had a match that has lasted longer than 2 minutes this show?


----------



## Peterf93 (Jul 6, 2010)

i hate del rio, hes so boring, who loves him behind the scenes noone gives a fuck about him


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Bathroom break. And to think it's not even the divas this week!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Really not putting bryan on the show with tons of yes signs and giving these directionless matches and giving the fucking stooges a segment.....


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Bullydully said:


> I feel exactly the same. Good wrestler and all, not bad on the mic, but he just bores me half to death.


And it's actually a pretty decent gimmick, so it's not like that's the problem either.

Maybe WWE is right to force him on us until we all either care or cause self-harm. Just maybe.


----------



## RICH ROZE (Mar 15, 2010)

It's so great how you guys hate the stooges LOL

here they come!


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Well good thing we are away from that homoerotic crap nothing homoerotic about a rich mexican and his slave boy and nothing too obviously homoerotic about Zack Ryder.


----------



## Pari Marshall (Jan 29, 2012)

> Ryder Revolution Happens
> Ryder gets over
> Wins USC
> Loses USC
> Falls for Eve
> Gets destroyed by Kane (repeatedly)
> Proceeds to job to assholes like Miz and ADR

Da fuq? Seriously.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Brock to come out and F5 the Stooges


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Total Package said:


> Quickest tap ever?


I remember once before Cena even had the STF locked in someone tapped. Don't remember if it was Miz or Alex Riley, or during the Nexus angle.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Yaaaaaaaaaaaaay the stooges are next



fpalm *


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

hazuki said:


> The Future? LOL


Screw the future.
That Lesnar match, tho.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*TERRIBLE* Raw. How do you follow-up last week with this shit?


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

Why in the fuck does a WRESTLING promotion have a anti-bullying campaign?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

I wish brands mattered again, so ADR could stay on the other, unwatchable program.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

They went from an awesome show in Miami to this heap of dog meat.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Amber B said:


> WWE: "We don't give no fucks about the young guys."


Thank God they realize that with Ryder, he is a complete GEEKZOID.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

We Want Bryan.
We Want Bryan.
We Want Bryan.
We Want Bryan.


----------



## Pojko (Jul 13, 2011)

My reaction to the 3 Stooges:


----------



## Peterf93 (Jul 6, 2010)

kane comes out and burys the stooges id mark like fuck


----------



## one_winner (Apr 2, 2012)

Tobyx said:


> Have we even had a match that has lasted longer than 2 minutes this show?


I think the longest match was Clays :shocked:


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

I feel like we've seen nothing and we're getting a "Three Stooges" skit next.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

So who does everyone think will interrupt the stooges? Kane? Lesnar? Miz?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

GCA-FF said:


> Why, why do you have to keep promoting that movie?!?


*Because Vince is getting paid to promote that movie. *


----------



## nailz_jaggzy (May 21, 2007)

Tone it down?!? Get lost.. The opening to tonight Raw was fantastic! Just what Lesnar needed.. A ultimate fight style first fight in WWE.. We need Lesbar to be he dominant force he was once in the WWE.

Also, that fight was blatantly all scripted.. If the blood was not scripted Cena would not have showed it to the camera so much and cut an promo with blood still on his face later.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

GCA-FF said:


> Why, why do you have to keep promoting that movie?!?


In a vain attempt to get people to go to it, knowing that it will bomb


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

Any guesses as to what's going to end the show?

Never-mind, forgot that Cena/Otunga is the main event.


----------



## AngeloAwesome (Jan 30, 2012)

greendude11 said:


> Brock to come out and F5 the Stooges


Won't happen, they want Lesnar to be *heel*.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

STOOGES ARE GONNA WAKE THE CROWD UP AND THEN SOME!!!


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

attitudEra said:


> Why in the fuck does a WRESTLING promotion have a anti-bullying campaign?


The same reason McDonalds promotes healthy eating. PR.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Ricezilla said:


> I wish brands mattered again, so ADR could stay on the other, unwatchable program.


I'm actually glad they are starting to dismantle the "brand" concept. I've always hated it.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Pari Marshall said:


> > Ryder Revolution Happens
> > Ryder gets over
> > Wins USC
> > Loses USC
> ...


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/609642-zack-ryder-geek-thread.html


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Rop3 said:


> Which is good for Daniel Bryan. For once WWE doesn't ruin a good character for merchandise sales.


His career could go a lot further if they used the momentum from last week and pushed him. Fighting against the grain has never worked. Not capitalizing and ignoring the reactions will just eventually make the fans not give a shit about a wrestler.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

iwatchwrestling said:


> I remember once before Cena even had the STF locked in someone tapped. Don't remember if it was Miz or Alex Riley, or during the Nexus angle.


Nexeus, I think. It was a Gauntlet/Elimination match and he grabbed one into the STF and the guy tapped before it was locked in.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Here comes the pain.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Boring ass show.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

The stooges are live


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

The new stooges need to fuck off. Hope they get booed.


----------



## layeth87smack (Aug 4, 2010)

a piece of dog shit>muppets>peewee herman>3 stooges


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh lawd.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

attitudEra said:


> Why in the fuck does a WRESTLING promotion have a anti-bullying campaign?


*It's a legal move. This campaign can be used if someone tries to sue WWE for their kid being bullied by a WWE fan or whatever. It's a wise decision.*


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Stooges getting booed lol.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Three stooges getting booed. Love it.


----------



## Peterf93 (Jul 6, 2010)

lol at the boos!


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Lesnar should just go out and take out the entire roster! Problem solved.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Didn't Lawler say the same about PeeWee Herman? fpalm


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Getting boo'd :lmao


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

fpalm


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

LOL the crowd is booing


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

attitudEra said:


> Why in the fuck does a WRESTLING promotion have a anti-bullying campaign?


congress , Linda Mcmahon, you know?


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

Hogan LOL


----------



## one_winner (Apr 2, 2012)

Oh shit


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Oh god


----------



## Lydeck (Jul 20, 2011)

LOL @ that lady's face.


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

Ha ha ha wtf :lol


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

Heat for the stooges. They should have expected this.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

glad the crowd booed these herbs


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Hulk Hogan


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

*faints*


----------



## MJG93 (Jan 3, 2012)

I don't think I can handle this. Someone give me strength before I kill myself!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

troll


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

Oh shit Hulk's music. 10,000 smarks just had strokes and died.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*:lmao at that fans reaction when he realized it wasn't Hogan. :lmao*


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Whatcha gonna do brother?


----------



## AngeloAwesome (Jan 30, 2012)

SO GONNA WATCH DAT MOVIE AFTER MAKING DA FAKE HOGAN RETURN MAN!231


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Someone made a three stooges sign. That's embarrasing.


----------



## Parison Sapphire (Nov 15, 2011)

They trolled me temporarily :side:.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Hukl Hogan vs. Larry at 'Mania. Book it, Vince.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This is as bad as I thought it would be.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

LMAO on that kids disappointment face when he realized it wasn't Hogan.


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

Uggggghhhhhh


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Hogan really let himself go after leaving TNA......


----------



## McMahonHelmsleyEra (Sep 22, 2011)

I want to pour salt into my fucking eyes right now.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

LOL, what the fuck?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

I... need another beer.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

ok, that made me laugh.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Trolololololol


----------



## Ryan2WhiteFor6 (Jan 3, 2012)

LOL when hulk hogans music played this dudes faced brightened up so much. then he was like "oh it's not him"


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

will sasso did a good stone cold back in the day, he should have dressed up like that


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Hmmm...I see no difference.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Taking the piss out of Hogan.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao Jesus


----------



## thefzk (Oct 27, 2009)

Older CM Punk is not pleased with Jericho's actions


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Welcome back to iMPACT!!!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

just when i thought it couldn't get worse


----------



## port64 jr (Apr 3, 2012)




----------



## one_winner (Apr 2, 2012)

Da fuk?


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

.......


----------



## Drama (Sep 26, 2011)

This is pathetic.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Will Sasso dressed as Hogan = Awesome


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

LadyCroft said:


> *:lmao at that fans reaction when he realized it wasn't Hogan. :lmao*


LMAO! YES!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

It's a damn good impression, but fuck off forever.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

This is terrible. Keep booing people!!!


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Looking around for the nonexistent crowd reaction. Great.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

poor guys.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Fuck you, WWE for putting up this silly shit.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

This is brilliant


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

the boos keep coming:jay2


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Remember when this guy took on Bret Hart?


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

The crowd is hating this and I don't blame them.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Uh oh...hogan just ripped his extensions clean out his head...


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Please let Lesnar or Kane come out.


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

hogans looking like hes getting in shape to do a match vs cena next WM


----------



## Mike Honcho (Mar 11, 2012)

officially X-Pac heat.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

wow, as bad as it is, I think this guy is good at Curly, and even better at Hogan.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

The boos are awesome.


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

This is worse than when ZZ Top was the special guest host


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

Hogan was able to ignore the Steiner rant on Twitter, wonder if he can ignore this too?

Nope.


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

Scott Stiener must be getting a kick out of this


----------



## slimsellout (Apr 26, 2011)

fuck this company


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

This is really bad.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Even Kane hates this crap.


----------



## jcass10 (May 8, 2008)

I thought he did a pretty good Hulk Hogan


----------



## KietKudi (Nov 17, 2011)

gotta say good impression


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

-__________- Hogan must be watching. 


Thank God for Kane.


----------



## hassassin (Oct 11, 2011)

KANE IS HERE TO SAVE US YESSSSSS KAAAAAANE


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

FUCK YES KANE DESTROY THEM!


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

THANK YOU, KANE!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Thank fuck for Kane!


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

THANK YOU KANE


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

The crowd's booing. Yay.

Larry does a great Hulk Hogan impression, by the way.


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

KANE!!!!


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

CHOKESLAM PLEASE


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Finish them.


----------



## Ruck_Fules (Apr 22, 2005)

Michael Cole called Hogan fat...


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

yes yes yes


----------



## Peterf93 (Jul 6, 2010)

I CALLED IT!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks Kane! :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Kane please take them all to hell.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Thank God for Kane.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Who said there were all gonna get F5'd?

You were close.


----------



## Supreme Clientele (Jun 10, 2005)

Please Kane, end this.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

layeth87smack said:


> a piece of dog shit>muppets>peewee herman>3 stooges


Oh don't lump the Muppets in with this steaming pile of donkey shit.


----------



## one_winner (Apr 2, 2012)

Shit that's a good impression


----------



## Drama (Sep 26, 2011)

Yes, kill them Kane please. As I predicted.


----------



## Roler42 (Nov 9, 2010)

the hogan impression is the only good thing with this segment

Man... this crowd couldn't be any more dead


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

WWE creative are the only people who finds this segment funny.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Kane to embarrass himself -.-


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

I haven't been so excited to see Kane since his debut.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

YES. KANE. YES. YES. YES.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I just got home, and turn on RAW expecting to see some Brock Lesnar... first thing I see on the screen are the 3 Stooges. 


I immediately changed the channel.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

YES! CHOKESLAM THEM, KANE!!!


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Kane to save this pathetic show.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

LadyCroft said:


> *It's a legal move. This campaign can be used if someone tries to sue WWE for their kid being bullied by a WWE fan or whatever. It's a wise decision.*


Really?!? That's the excuse?


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

YES, these fuckers are gonna get Pete Rose'd.


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

Wow...that impression was spot on LOL


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Isn't Kane feuding with Randy Orton...what the...

Ok, Sasso took that like a champ. Impressed.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

NyQuil said:


> Please let Lesnar or Kane come out.


Apparently I have developed psychic powers.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

KANE!


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

Guys, Kane's gonna do something wacky. Just... ugh.


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

what the fuck did vince expect?

This is a fucking disgrace


----------



## AngeloAwesome (Jan 30, 2012)

Randy about to save their sorry asses.

Nevermind.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Guy rips it out of Hogan, you people boo.
*thread bashing Hogan, you amass*

Confusion all around.

Hi, Kane! Hiya! Back at RR 2001? Awesome!


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

That was actually a good Hulk Hogan impression.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Roler42 said:


> the hogan impression is the only good thing with this segment
> 
> Man... this crowd couldn't be any more dead


But can you blame them?


----------



## Ruck_Fules (Apr 22, 2005)

GCA-FF said:


> This is terrible. Keep booing people!!!


God this shit would have been awesome last week with that crowd. The fans would of shut this shit show down as soon as the music hit.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Why do I see a Kane face turn by doing some stupid shit?


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

OMG, Kane just chokeslammed Hulk Hogan!!!!


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

I wonder if Hulk enjoyed that?


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

...Jeeezus.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Kane's here! Thank the wrestling gods!


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

eat it bitch


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

Hey Vince and the rest of the WWE top brass. You hear those boos? Yea? That's because no one gives a flying fuck about dumbass guest stars on a PROFESSIONAL WRESTLING program. Or even a sports entertainment program for that matter.. NO ONE CARES!!!!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

YES! YES! YES!


----------



## hassassin (Oct 11, 2011)

CHOKESLAM! CHOKESLAM! CHOKESLAM!

Fucking wankers.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

YEAH!!!!!


----------



## one_winner (Apr 2, 2012)

THANK YOU KANE!!!!


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

props on Sasso for taking a bump


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Fuck this terrible company...... One great week, and it's too much to ask to keep it up?

Fuck you Vince! Fuck you hard and painful.. fpalm

And a special Fuck you to the audience for not chanting Bryan's name..


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

This segment is bombing harder than their movie will.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

lol, he takes a chokeslam better than the real Hogan


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

The "YOU!" on the finger point was the loudest the crowd has been all night.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

I thought Hogan couldn't take anymore bumps?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Does that count as a face turn?


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

Hogan forgot to sandbag the chokeslam this time.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Lol will sasso took that choke slam better than Orton did at wrestlemania...


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*"The chokes on you"? :lmao I bet Lawler waited the entire day to use that line...*


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

I swear Vince is such an idiot sometimes.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Kane saved that skit


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Go back to you corner now Kane


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

ok that was sort of okay(when hogan came out)

I miss madtv


----------



## uniden (Jan 30, 2012)

Kane earned his paycheck


----------



## Daesim (Nov 23, 2010)

I feel sorry for Will Sasso. I don't think any other comedian working today has gotten his ass kicked so often by a professional wrestler.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

And there's Kane's appearance for the night folks.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Does he have an explanation? HE GOT ATTACKED WITH A DAMN MONITOR!


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

No Orton? thank goodness


----------



## McMahonHelmsleyEra (Sep 22, 2011)

Vince and his ego...


----------



## Showman (Feb 14, 2012)

lol Will Sasso took a better chokeslam than the real Hulk Hogan.


----------



## one_winner (Apr 2, 2012)

Kane vs the stooge at ER


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

Should've had Sasso do his Austin impersonation...just so I can hear Austin's music again.


----------



## Roler42 (Nov 9, 2010)

This segment screamed:

THIS IS FOR NOT INVITING US TO THE MANIA PARTY VINCE


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm going to assume that last week's episode was a late April Fool's joke of what a good Raw can actually look like.
You got trolled.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

God damnit! All the sandbag/chokeslam jokes were already done.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Why would Mark Henry need to explain attacking Punk? Like, that's explanatory, right?


----------



## Drama (Sep 26, 2011)

Honestly I'm usually optimistic as fuck and don't like badmouthing WWE but honestly, just fuck you WWE for this shit. I wouldn't mind if it was any regular RAW but this should have been the one where they stepped up and it's terrible.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Kane's going back to the naughty corner for that one. Damn you stream being 2 mins behind


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

That was fucking terrible until Kane came out. I don't understand why this constantly needs to be on Raw.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

WHC?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

...WWE Champion.....


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

LOL. FORUM CRASH.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The funny part is there were probably a few people in the crowd that legit got excited when Hogan's music hit. Thinking he was actually going to come out.

Mark, ITS WWE CHAMPION NOT WORLD HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPION...............lol.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Wrong title Mark lol


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Another match? ugh


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

lol Henry, thinking he's still on Smackdown. :lmao


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

...The TNA-listers can never be insulted again.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

That'd be WWE Champion, Mark.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Mark, you mean WWE champion


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao Mizark

guess he's fighting Fella


----------



## Mike Honcho (Mar 11, 2012)

so is Mark Henry working his way into Extreme Rules against Punk and Jericho or some shit?


----------



## Peterf93 (Jul 6, 2010)

henry fucked up hahaha


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

Mark botched lol.


----------



## BrahmaBull12 (Mar 13, 2012)

World Heavyweight Champion?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Amber B said:


> I'm going to assume that last week's episode was a late April Fool's joke of what a good Raw can actually look like.
> You got trolled.


Vince is sick enough to do it


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Awesome, same match next week.

We don't need Henry as champion again yet.


----------



## uniden (Jan 30, 2012)

Rey Mysterio Fan said:


> I swear Vince is such an idiot *sometimes*.


This is too easy.


----------



## The Matt Reptar (Jun 13, 2006)

lol it's the wwe championship not the world heavyweight championship.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

WWE Champion you fucking moron.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Mark Henry forgets which title he's wrestling for, lol.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Way to ruin Hogan's grand return.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Umm, Henry, aren't you talking about the WWE Championship?!?


----------



## one_winner (Apr 2, 2012)

Botch?


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Did Henry say "World Heavyweight Champion?"

I don't care. He's fucking awesome anyway.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

HAHA WHAT A FUCK UP


----------



## KietKudi (Nov 17, 2011)

world heavyweight champion? 0.o


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Mark Henry's challenging Sheamus?


----------



## AngeloAwesome (Jan 30, 2012)

Henry's black. He's used to WHC.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

I GOT THAT WHITE BOY! NO DQ! NO COUNTOUT! I IS THE NEXT CHAMPION!
It's uh... it's not for the title*
I GOT IT! I GOT NO COUNTOUT OR DQ!


----------



## HOLY S**T 123 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wrong title Mark


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

That segment went over well....:lmao


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

dabossb said:


> Fuck this terrible company...... One great week, and it's too much to ask to keep it up?
> 
> Fuck you Vince! Fuck you hard and painful.. fpalm
> 
> And a special Fuck you to the audience for not chanting Bryan's name..


Ever thought that maybe some people don't like Daniel Bryan, and don't want to chant his name?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Not a great show so far but I think the Punk/Jericho/Henry stuff is great.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

"...The next World (oh crap, wrong title, oh well, better go with it) Heavyweight Champion"...


----------



## Montrell274 (Apr 1, 2005)

Mark Henry used to being on Smackdown!


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

At least were pretty much guaranteed a solid crowd with RAW being in London next week.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Mark Henry is confused because he's a Smackdown! superstar challenging for a Raw belt...even he can't keep this clusterfuck straight.


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

I feel kind of bad that Kane had to deal with those ass clowns.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Everytime I hear World Heavyweight Champion I think of Bryan shouting it.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Geez Henry, it's the WWE title!


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

If this was in Miami or Chicago they would have been chanting TNA during that segment.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

so no D-Bryan


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

DaftFox said:


> Hogan forgot to sandbag the chokeslam this time.


:lmao


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Even Lucozade sport is getting behing Daniel Bryan with their new YES advert.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Fuck it, if he wins I say give him both belts.


----------



## AngeloAwesome (Jan 30, 2012)

Fargerov said:


> Ever thought that maybe some people don't like Daniel Bryan, and don't want to chant his name?


Watcha trying to defend here?


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Are the writers on strike?!?!


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

The new Three Stooges make me miss the Muppets on Raw.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

When you think about it, both names are one in the same. It goes to show how stupid the concept of two World titles really is. I bet the wrestlers feel the same way.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Was looking forward to seeing Dean Ambrose tonight.

Perhaps with Mick Foley being on live Smackdown tomorrow, we'll see Dean Ambrose finally make his on screen TV debut.


----------



## Daesim (Nov 23, 2010)

It's *WWE CHAMPION*, Mark!

No peanut butter for you tonight, bro.


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

Miz is gonna get a match with Sheamus while Henry gets a match with Punk. Fucking hell just end the brand split if you're gonna have raw stars going for the smackdown title and vice versa.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

It's like tonight's script was just "LESNAR CENA STOOGES ooh a penny"


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

well isn't Henry on Smackdown? He's correct!


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

Headliner said:


> The funny part is there were probably a few people in the crowd that legit got excited when Hogan's music hit. Thinking he was actually going to come out.
> 
> Mark, ITS WWE CHAMPION NOT WORLD HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPION...............lol.


I knew what was going to happen. Lo and behold after Larry Hogan stepped onto the ramp the thuds of 10,000 smarks could be heard dying from strokes.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Really? Henry's one line is what everyone is nitpicking? Really?


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

Out of the 4 people in the audience who were going to see The 3 Stooges, two of them have now decided to see Hunger Games instead.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao at people in here acting as if they lost their child or something.


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

Combine the straps!


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

Sarcasm1 said:


> so no D-Bryan


It's seriously starting to look like they're tryna keep him from staying over. :/


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

The WWE title is on the line every week. Every. Week.

Such a prestigious honor.


----------



## CaptainCharisma2 (Jan 14, 2009)

Did anyone backstage really think they weren't going to get booed out of the arena ??? Even if the crowd is pretty shitty


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

J-Coke said:


> Are the writers on strike?!?!


Nope they were on strike last week. They're back now.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

EraOfAwesome said:


> Mark Henry is confused because he's a Smackdown! superstar challenging for a Raw belt...even he can't keep this clusterfuck straight.


It's a preview of who is swapping with who in the WWE Draft. Henry is obviously going to Raw and Del Rio to Smackdown.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Not a great show...not even close but I've had a hell of a lot of fun with it!*


----------



## Zaiko (Aug 19, 2010)

To be fair to Mark, he's been on Smackdown a lot.


----------



## Roler42 (Nov 9, 2010)

J-Coke said:


> Are the writers on strike?!?!


they're still mad vince didn't invite them to the post-mania party


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

cindel25 said:


> well isn't Henry on Smackdown? He's correct!


yeah and ADR is officially a Smackdown guy Cole confirmed it tonight.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Rey Mysterio Fan said:


> If this was in Miami or Chicago they would have been chanting TNA during that segment.


Last week was the exception, not the norm. Miami doesn't have good crowds either. But can you blame this audience? The WWE continues to screw up.


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

NikkiSixx said:


> I... need another beer.


I think Jericho has some spare


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

They can't do anything right, can they??


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Henry new WWE champion next week so he can take the belt to smackdown, Sheamus will get drafted to RAW and the WCH coming to RAW on April 23..


----------



## Daesim (Nov 23, 2010)

Headliner said:


> When you think about it, both names are one in the same. It goes to show how stupid the concept of two World titles really is. I bet the wrestlers feel the same way.


PWI tried to fix it by calling one the Smackdown world title, and the other the raw World title. I always wondered how they'd keep track of title lineages if the belts switched shows again.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Fargerov said:


> Ever thought that maybe some people don't like Daniel Bryan, and don't want to chant his name?


Well when around 50000 people chant his name at mania, and non stop before and throughout the show, 20000 people chant his name on RAW throughout the show in miami, followed by the same in on smackdown, and miami heat bball game gets YES chants as well as the bluejays/indians game in cleveland, and I'd say it is acceptable to anticipate Bryan getting his name chanted tonight NO?


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

It's Daniel Bryan!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Wonder what stipulation Lesnar/Cena will have at Extreme Rules...

Maybe loser is forced to star in a WWE Studio's film?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

I almost don't want this train wreck to end I am having so much fun with you guys. 

/tear


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

oh well at least next weeks episode is going to be much better than this horseshit, and im fucking tired of that "did you know..." bullshit GTFO


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm pretty sure Sheamus and Daniel Bryan have been completely shunned from being in the ring tonight. Way to stick it to the smarks, Vince.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

Amber B said:


> Nope they were on strike last week. They're back now.


Oh that makes sense...


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Amber B said:


> I'm going to assume that last week's episode was a late April Fool's joke of what a good Raw can actually look like.
> You got trolled.


They got us good


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

Will Sasso is a talented guy. To bad he has to do shit like this.


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

Fuck you Vince.

Great show last week, with good story advancement. Brock Lesnar is back, and then this is what we get ?

I fucking hate PG


----------



## justabit2g (Sep 2, 2011)

After watching RAW after a 2 year break, it's still boring as fuck. How can people say TNA sucks after watching this snoozefest ;S


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

RECAP


----------



## port64 jr (Apr 3, 2012)

Amber B said:


> Nope they were on strike last week. They're back now.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Josh Matthews gets the motherfucking facts. That'll be a brilliant interview.


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

Josh Matthews to get F-5'd!!!!!!


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

Still loving the MMA Takedown!


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

dabossb said:


> Well when around 50000 people chant his name at mania, and non stop before and throughout the show, 20000 people chant his name on RAW throughout the show in miami, followed by the same in on smackdown, and miami heat bball game gets YES chants as well as the bluejays/indians game in cleveland, and I'd say it is acceptable to anticipate Bryan getting his name chanted tonight NO?


No.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Daesim said:


> PWI tried to fix it by calling one the Smackdown world title, and the other the raw World title. I always wondered how they'd keep track of title lineages if the belts switched shows again.


Half of the time both champions are on Raw anyway so it doesn't matter.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Fiasco said:


> It's seriously starting to look like they're tryna keep him from staying over. :/


Was trying to tell you guys this last week but everyone jumped on my non existant penis and called me a negative Nancy.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Brock caught him good.


----------



## Zaiko (Aug 19, 2010)

Striketeam said:


> Will Sasso is a talented guy. To bad he has to do shit like this.


The budget couldn't have been that high for this film.

Bet he and the film make a good pool of cash.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

The Absolute said:


> I'm pretty sure Sheamus and Daniel Bryan have been completely shunned from being in the ring tonight. Way to stick it to the smarks, Vince.


Yep.. And the terrible Washington fans could care less about it, it seems :no:


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*I see what Vince did there, he put one of the worst raw ever so people don't know where they start complain from

No Yes tonight, plan achived boss*


----------



## one_winner (Apr 2, 2012)

YES!


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

oh shit. UFC name drop.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

They said UFC!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

Huge scar under that left eye. That from Overeem?


----------



## Roler42 (Nov 9, 2010)

By the way, you people got this era wrong

this isn't the PG era

this is the ARTIFICIAL era, if it's not pre-fabricated by WWE, then it doesn't count for them


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

UFC got a pretty big reaction from the crowd there :lmao


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

Alright! A UFC reference!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The_Great_One21 said:


> Fuck you Vince.
> 
> Great show last week, with good story advancement. Brock Lesnar is back, and then this is what we get ?
> 
> I fucking hate PG


It was PG last week too...


----------



## slimsellout (Apr 26, 2011)

RandomRage said:


> Huge scar under that left eye. That from Overeem?


Its from Cain Velasquez


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

"I knocked his pretty little mouth... on his pretty little face."


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

He gonna go tear up sable right after this.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Brocks been great but even he can't save this show. What a joke.


----------



## Drama (Sep 26, 2011)

Lesnar's actually improved on the mic.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Well Said!


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Brock's reading from a cue card.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I'm glad he knocked his pretty little mouth on his pretty little face. *


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

"I'm a war machine. An ass kicker."

Nice.


----------



## BrokenWater (Sep 13, 2011)

UFC mention. markingthefuckout


----------



## hassassin (Oct 11, 2011)

BROCK BEASTIN'!


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

The wink really sold it.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

WHY DID HE SAY PRETTY MOUTH PRETTY FACE
WHO WROTE THAT LINE


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Brock Lesnar is fucking awesome.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

What an awe-inspiring promo.

(Fuck he's ugly. Side-eyeing you, Sable.)


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm surprised Vin Man has allowed these UFC references.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Dirtsheets: Vince has made it clear noone is to mention Brock's UFC run while he is in WWE.

-Cole and Lesnar both mention UFC 4-5 times the first week back.-


----------



## AngeloAwesome (Jan 30, 2012)

UFC mention got biggest pop of the night.

*SAD.*


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

No Lesnar, you left the WWE with a match against Goldberg and got booed out of the arena!!!!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Brock makes Bourne's voice sound cool.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

is it just me or does Lesnar's voice not match his look/persona at all? sounds like it could just be a random accountant speaking.. guess he needs to get back on dat dere steroids to get a deeper voice


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

OH MY GOSSSHHH LEZNAR IS HORRIBLE ON DA MIC

Yeah, shut the fuck up, that was good.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Brock's the man!


----------



## muttgeiger (Feb 16, 2004)

brock is an ass-kicker


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Cena can store Brock's jockstraps in his bloody mouth........that's what they're saying.


----------



## slimsellout (Apr 26, 2011)

THE WAR MACHINE

new nickname


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Amber B said:


> Was trying to tell you guys this last week but everyone jumped on my non existant penis and called me a negative Nancy.


*Strap-on for the win!*


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

nice promo from Brock. Liked the wink at the end lol


----------



## Carlito09 (Aug 16, 2007)

dan_marino said:


> "I knocked his pretty little mouth... on his pretty little face."


Yea and Cena will never be as good or as big as Lenar in his prime. Cena won the kids but Lesnar won everything else.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Oh boy, more recaps!


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Brock,you're awesome.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

I dont need end of an era recaps.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Good promo. Awesome.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Good promo by Brock.


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

Brock Lesnar just cut a better promo than ALMOST every promo that's been cut in the past eight years.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

They are still talking about Taker Trips!?!?


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

That was a pretty good promo, he could've tried to make it less obvious he was reading a script/teleprompter though


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

DubC said:


> He gonna go tear up sable right after this.


...and drink a Coors Light!


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Alright, I marked for old school Hogan and was disappointed by the fatass stooge, which was obvious, but, yeah.

This is very lame.


----------



## Daesim (Nov 23, 2010)

Cena can't hold the Jock strap! You heard it live, folks!

Love the way they went nuts when he said that.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

You think UFC will shit on WWE on their next PPV for namedropping them?


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

Headliner said:


> I'm surprised Vin Man has allowed these UFC references.


Why wouldn't he? Their not competition.

One's a sport, the other is entertainment.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Sum's up this raw.


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

Lesnar promo was awesome...


----------



## slimsellout (Apr 26, 2011)

lol @ UFC getting biggest pop of the night


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Trifektah said:


> They are still talking about Taker Trips!?!?


I know we watch everything, but it was only 8 days ago.


----------



## Drama (Sep 26, 2011)

What exactly is the point in this video package? Who is it helping exactly?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Why are they recapping a match featuring one guy that won't show up til next Mania time, and the other guy who will show up whenever he feels like showing up in the one only suit he wears to the audience?


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

The match is over guys. No need to have anyone try and put it over.

You know it's a sad state of affairs when you have your own superstars there to tell everyone, "GEEZ THAT MATCH SURE WAS GREAT GAIZ!!!"


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Brock's promo was awesome.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

And thats all the airtime Bryan gonna get this show


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Michaels was praying to Allah right there.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Lesnar is a breath of fresh air. I respected him as a wrestler, and even kinda liked him in his previous WWE run. But in this day and age, he instantly makes this product better, and I'm marking for him.


----------



## Lydeck (Jul 20, 2011)

This is time Daniel Bryan could be on TV.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Why are we still recapping WrestleMania?


----------



## Supreme Clientele (Jun 10, 2005)

LOL @ UFC getting the biggest pop of the night.

You guys want "attitude era"? It's happening in another sport and organization.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

why in the hell are we getting a recap of a match that happened at WM that has no bearing on any storyline whatsoever?


----------



## Pojko (Jul 13, 2011)

So... did an era actually end? No one got retired. The streak wasn't broken. Seems to me the status quo remains.


----------



## jodox (Apr 10, 2005)

Brock's promo wasn't that good


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

20-0. Maybe Taker can finally retire now.


----------



## hassassin (Oct 11, 2011)

Did Henry just say "20 WrestleMania's, 28 victories"? Lol I must be paranoid.


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

Never would have thought that in 2012 I would still be seeing HHH putting himself over.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

"The single greatest match of all time." Fuck outta here.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

I think it's obvious the WWE will try to keep Bryan off live TV. He'll be kept on Smackdown where the chants and crowd can be edited until it blows over.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*That WM HIAC recap is the best part of this Raw.*


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Fucking Epic package.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Headliner said:


> Why are they recapping a match featuring one guy that won't show up til next Mania time, and the other guy who will show up whenever he feels like showing the only suit he wears to the audience?


Because it's much better for them than having an actual match with the younger wrestlers getting the spotlight!

Jesus fucking christ Headliner, you should know how WWE works by now hehe.


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Even the WWE felt the Undertaker-Triple H match was better than the main event that was supposed to live up to its hype!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Pojko said:


> So... did an era actually end? No one got retired. The streak wasn't broken. Seems to me the status quo remains.


The last time two performers of such will ever be in the ring against one another ever again I presume.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

HHH & HBK Egomania time.. brb take away someone else's spot on the show to recap a match that wasn't even addressed last week after WM. Unless Taker is coming out, theres no reason for this.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Okay. We get it. Undertaker and Triple H are retiring. Can we move on now? Please?


----------



## Piercdbruh (Apr 5, 2011)

So I get downstairs and I turn on RAW to find a bloodied Cena. WTH happened? Then I see the replay and I am reminded of Lesnar's last match in WWE against Goldberg before he went legit and how awful it was because neither one was trying to get hurt. I guess Lesnar is just a little rusty when it comes to how to work a brawl huh?


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Brock doesn't give a shit about Vince or Cena. He's doing things his way and his way ONLY. Well Played Brock.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Ugh David Otunga.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Why is this going on last?


----------



## Roler42 (Nov 9, 2010)

you know wwe is a failure when the guy that left over 7-8 years ago is giving me more awesomeness than any of the new guys


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Who says Brock sucks at cutting promos? You idiots are worse than the snot nosed brats and clueless women in the audience.


----------



## Parison Sapphire (Nov 15, 2011)

Otunga vs Cena what a main event.


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

otunga in the main event :lmao


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

And Otunga vs. Cena time...


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

OTUNGOD!!!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

LOVE OTUNGAS THEME SONG
I DON" TGIVE A FUCK


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

I wonder how long its going to take for Lesnar to enter, F5 Cena and then Raw go off the air.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Dat physique.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Harverd grad in the ring


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

They're basically recapping this just to say, hey young fucks, you guys wish you could work a match like that but can never. You're left with Otunga.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

LOL at Tunga's cape.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Lol people mocking Lesnar promo.

That was a hell of a promo. Brock has never been a great promo, but he a true beast in the ring.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*They are recaping this, because it was probably the last match of the 3 of the biggest fucking names of the product you so much "love". Stop bitching all the god damn time, jesus.*


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Yeah.....wwe doesn't want bryan to get over, excellent job vince


----------



## Daesim (Nov 23, 2010)

bmp487 said:


> Lesnar is a breath of fresh air. I respected him as a wrestler, and even kinda liked him in his previous WWE run. But in this day and age, he instantly makes this product better, and I'm marking for him.


I was against him coming back, but he won me over when he busted up Cena. Brock is such a throwback to when Wrestlers were legit scary.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

wassup with that Mary Tyler Moore cape he had on

:lmao


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

Did Otunga take a bath in baby oil?!


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

DAT BABYOIL


----------



## slimsellout (Apr 26, 2011)

another F5 coming up!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

For those of us who thought this show couldn't get any gayer than Jericho/Punk, Otunga's here to prove us wrong. Good for him.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Otunga: "Hey Randy, can I borrow some of that oil there?"

Orton: "Sure there Otunga"


----------



## KietKudi (Nov 17, 2011)

haha reminds me of chris masters.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Can Sky stop showing these sky arts adverts!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

WWE Champion? 30 second DQ match at the end of first hour.....David Otunga? Main event. SMH


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

WTF? Is Otunga supposed to be Little Red Riding Hood?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

I like Otunga's character, but does he really need to be in the main event?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Headliner said:


> "The single greatest match of all time." Fuck outta here.


*Yeah that's a stretch... it might be my favorite match of all time though. *


----------



## lesnarism (Jan 7, 2012)

a brock run in incoming!! said it first


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Otunga vs. Cena to close out the show. Thanks for ass-fucking us, Vince.


----------



## fija1001 (Apr 2, 2012)

Lol at whoever posted they should have kept DB in the back during the brawl so he could get his pop all to himself later in the show. LOL


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

No Bryan.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Holy shit Otunga borrowed Orton's baby oil.


Ryan said:


> Because it's much better for them than having an actual match with the younger wrestlers getting the spotlight!
> 
> Jesus fucking christ Headliner, you should know how WWE works by now hehe.


H needed to put over how superior he is to everyone without even being there.


----------



## DxUnited (Apr 2, 2012)

*Raw needs help*

I say this for several reasons....
The C.M punk angle is boring, and so predictable.
The big show and cody rhodes storyline is just not entertaining.
Lord Tensai = STUPID
and John cena jobbing to the rock? I am sorry but I was a big fan of the rock when he was part of the attitude era but no matter what anyone says John Cena is the biggest name the WWE has right now and to have him lose at wrestlemania to a guy who has been out of the business for that long? Not a good move. 

Come on RAW!!!!!!!!!!! GIVE US SOME ENTERTAINMENT


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Otunga's posing is so repulsive. Just stop.


----------



## DoubleAwesome (Oct 1, 2011)

I feel like The Cena/Otunga will be a squash match lol


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Amber B said:


> They're basically recapping this just to say, hey young fucks, you guys wish you could work a match like that but can never. You're left with Otunga.


Pretty much.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

bet Bryan wont even be on Smackdown....


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Come on guys, we all know they can keep Bryan off TV but it'll only make the fans want him more (if they truly care about him). They are just seeing if it really is the real deal.


----------



## IconSting (Apr 3, 2012)

Worst RAW/Impact/Smackdown Ive watched since I began watching wrestling again last year


----------



## slimsellout (Apr 26, 2011)

Lol, cant wait to see Cenas swollen lips


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Otunga with and without his coffee are two entirely different people.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Most people hate those type of promos but I love when they get WWE superstars talking about big matches regardless of whether they are heels or faces. 

It makes you feel like some of the superstars are fans too for that moment when they were watching Taker vs HHH just like us.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Otunga is a very shiny individual


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Not the greatest but now one of my favourites definitely.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

LadyCroft said:


> *Yeah that's a stretch... it might be my favorite match of all time though. *


It was great. Even better to see it in person. But the Michaels match was better.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

I'm actually really surprised that they followed up last week show with this disjointed lame effort. 

Thank fuck for Brock, Punk & Jericho.


----------



## WooKennedy (Oct 3, 2008)

Mainboy said:


> Can Sky stop showing these sky arts adverts!


Starring David Tennant!


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Too bad we don't get to see much of Bryan tonight.

Time for the new Chris Masters to go up against the goofball.


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

That oil puts Orton and Mason Ryan to shame


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

I don't get why the WWE does not put the newest over superstar on the show. Daniel Bryan could get HUGE. But they don't give him any time on Raw. Doesn't make any sense to me


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Otunga in the main event.

LEGITIMACY.


----------



## Drama (Sep 26, 2011)

Otunga really overdoes the oil. It's disgusting.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

Wait, why is John Cena feuding with John Laurinatis all of a sudden?


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Raw needs help*

Brock Lesnar says hi.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

IconSting said:


> Worst RAW/Impact/Smackdown Ive watched since I began watch wrestling again last year


Fucking bullshit.


----------



## jcass10 (May 8, 2008)

I like Otunga


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

Headliner said:


> "The single greatest match of all time." Fuck outta here.


Agreed. The HIAC was good. But so overrated.


----------



## lesnarism (Jan 7, 2012)

otunga is a boss


----------



## AngeloAwesome (Jan 30, 2012)

Cookie Monster said:


> Fucking bullshit.


What are you trying to defend?


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

Upset Alert!


----------



## MrkLrn¹³ (Sep 4, 2004)

Fuck this Raw. Oh and fuck this arena, too.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Mr Talley said:


> I don't get why the WWE does not put the newest over superstar on the show. Daniel Bryan could get HUGE. But they don't give him any time on Raw. Doesn't make any sense to me


Vince makes the stars. Not the fans. 

[/Vincemode]


----------



## MJG93 (Jan 3, 2012)

Serpent01 said:


> No Bryan.


Of course not. Vince doesn't want anyone to be over unless he wants them to be over.


----------



## illmat (Mar 6, 2012)

This has been a horrific Raw.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Headliner said:


> Holy shit Otunga borrowed Orton's baby oil.
> 
> H needed to put over how superior he is to everyone without even being there.


If WWE was Game of Thrones, HHH would be fucking Joffrey.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

I DON'T KNOW WHAT WE'RE YELLING ABOUT!


----------



## lesnarism (Jan 7, 2012)

i hope for some more brock lesnar destruction ,,cena must end the show laying on his back


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Never come back to Washington DC again WWE. Never.Again.


----------



## $id (Jan 20, 2006)

every second show is the worst show....these shows are build up to epic shows/final ppv.


----------



## Daesim (Nov 23, 2010)

David otunga in the main event? 

Shit, two years ago I didn't think he'd still be working for the company by now. Good for him. Working his way up.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

You got to hand it to Vince: he knew how to shut the smarks up. He kept Sheamus off the air to ensure that they don't boo him and they kept Bryan off the air to ensure that they don't cheer him.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Damn, Otunga oiling up puts Orton to shame.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Couldn't they have gotten the wounded warriors better seats?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

AngeloAwesome said:


> What are you trying to defend?


A show that I am watching. There have been MUCH MUCH worse show's than this, especially within the past few months. It's not even a bad show.


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

"I don't give a damn what these people want!"

- Vincent K. McMahon


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

stfu cena


----------



## uniden (Jan 30, 2012)

Are people booing or saying boo-urns?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Looks like Otunga mixed some Dax with that baby oil...and Cena is cheesing. 
What mood? :lmao


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Super fast squash


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

This had better be over soon, I have 10 minutes before I have to get my chicken wings out of the oven


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Otunga go a little light on the oil next time.


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

Shut the fuck up, Cena.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Cena comes out smiling with the mickie mouse bullshit after getting busted up? Are you fucking serious? 

He should come out pissed off and he should immediately beat the living shit out of Baby Oil.


Ryan said:


> If WWE was Game of Thrones, HHH would be fucking Joffrey.


lolol


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

Crowd is dead for Cena.


----------



## one_winner (Apr 2, 2012)

I miss smarks


----------



## lesnarism (Jan 7, 2012)

if cena bearhugs david ,,he will slip out of his hands like soap


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

"They're still here."

Physically, yes...


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Is it just me, or did Cena just get a really really really weak reaction there?


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Fuck sake Brock.. hurry up and come to the ring to kill Cena again!!!!

It must be DONE!!!!! Cena no-selling again.. fucking loser.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

I don't remember the last time I've seen such a weak reaction to a Cena entrance.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Cena*


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Otunga has on WAY too much body oil. Like a glazed donut. Damn.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

YA'LL I FUCKING SCUFFED DA FUCK UP!

*BTW, it's not make up... I just, uh, you know... I'M STILL HERE!"


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Can Randy Orton sue Otunga for Baby Oil Gimmick infringement?*


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

I love how Cena comes out smiling pretending like he didn't get his ass kicked tonight LMAO


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

'I'm still here' - Cena owning The Rock.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

I am more interested in the Cena/Lesnar storyline after 2 weeks than I have been interested in the year long build of Rock/Cena.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Whats sad is that this isn't the first time Cena and Otunga have main evented Raw :lmao


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

omg there playing up Cena is the wounded soldiers hero how cringe worthy please dont give me that shit .


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*BROCK BUSTED YOUR LIP, BITCH!*


----------



## AngeloAwesome (Jan 30, 2012)

Those wounded warriors look pretty damn excited.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

1) Squash.
2) Lesnar.
3) F5.
4) Good night.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Amber B said:


> They're basically recapping this just to say, hey young fucks, you guys wish you could work a match like that but can never. You're left with Otunga.


Youth movement!!! 

And to think, a few months ago they were _actually_ getting it right. That's why this ~returning stars~ thing makes me salty. Awesome that Brock and Rock are around, but it shouldn't come at the expense of the rest of the show and the rest of the roster. Even the fucking WWE Champion is struggling to look important on Raw. Meanwhile David Otunga is _main eventing_.


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

This crowd and this RAW has been absolute shit, except for the beginning.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Headliner said:


> Cena comes out smiling with the mickie mouse bullshit after getting busted up? Are you fucking serious?
> 
> He should come out pissed off and he should immediately beat the living shit out of Baby Oil.
> 
> lolol


Anger is not part of Cena's programming


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Amber B said:


> Looks like Otunga mixed some Dax with that baby oil...and Cena is cheesing.
> What mood? :lmao


:lmao Dax


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

Crowd is finally awake!


----------



## Daesim (Nov 23, 2010)

Ryan said:


> If WWE was Game of Thrones, HHH would be fucking Joffrey.


Ahahahahahaahahaha!

Would that make Cena Renly?


----------



## Peterf93 (Jul 6, 2010)

why is otunga in the main event? the guy cant even wrestle! and brings nothing to the table


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Crowd woke up!


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

It looks like Cena got into Brock's strawberries


----------



## Drama (Sep 26, 2011)

One thing Cena never fails to do is to get the crowd involved, no matter how dead they are/


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Oh *NOW* the crowd decides to show up. Fuck this shit.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Oh god they are actually letting otunga wrestle


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Edit: Dax, baby oil and fish grease.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Ok Brock, run on in there and smack Cena in the chin again. Hurry up.


----------



## one_winner (Apr 2, 2012)

Too many women and children


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Even King comments on Otunga's oil. It might be time to take a clue.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Wow Otunga can't wrestle for shit.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

*dead* @ Cena's reaction to getting baby oil on him.


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

lesnarism said:


> i hope for some more brock lesnar destruction ,,cena must end the show laying on his back


Why? The guy's been beat up every single week. He's practically jobbing to every "big name" return.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw needs help*

^ Pretty much the only thing exciting about Raw right now and I'm not a fan of Lesnar OR Cena but, fuck, FRESH.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Cena still getting that reaction.


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

Seriously I can see my reflection in Otunga's torso


----------



## hassassin (Oct 11, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> It's not even a bad show.


Yes it fucking is.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Far too many kids and women in this crowd.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

People bitch when Sheamus and Bryan, smackdown superstars, show up on Raw. Then they bitch when they don't.

SENSE. THIS MAKES NONE.


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

Ive noticed some bitterness from Cena fans about the Rock haha


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Listen to all the women and children in the crowd as opposed to all the men last week. It's disgusting.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Why is Cena ALWAYS smiling? When he gets embarrassed, his ass kicked or loses big matches. It's like nothing matters to him. No consequences.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Is it possible to get body oil poisoning?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Edit: Dax, baby oil and fish grease.


lol

He disturbed the hell outta me.


----------



## AngeloAwesome (Jan 30, 2012)

hassassin said:


> Yes it fucking is.


(Y)


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

I hate Outanga but he's more entertaining than Del Rio.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I mean fuck. You're going to have to throw his entire family off the bridge with cement blocks attached to them for Cena to sell any kind of emotion. Unbelievable.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

End with Lesnar, please.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

I'm just annoyed no Bryan tonight. oh well...


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Seriously though. Who is Otunga blowing backstage to get all this screen time?


----------



## Lydeck (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm just going to pretend that DB is wrestling.


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

So Cena is taking offense from Otunga, but we are supposed to believe he is a credible threat to Brock Lesnar?


----------



## slimsellout (Apr 26, 2011)

Trifektah said:


> It looks like Cena got into Brock's strawberries


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Bleeding_Walls said:


> Wow Otunga can't wrestle for shit.


please don't tell me you're NOW figuring this out


----------



## fija1001 (Apr 2, 2012)

Anyone else think tunga has the 2nd biggest biceps next to BPP???


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Shintunga vs the Green M&M.

Looking good so far.


----------



## Zaiko (Aug 19, 2010)

Bullydully said:


> I hate Outanga but he's more entertaining than Del Rio.


Definitely.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

THIS CROWD CAN BURN IN HELL!!!


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Yea what a night, cole*


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Headliner said:


> I mean fuck. You're going to have to throw his entire family off the bridge with cement blocks attached to them for Cena to sell any kind of emotion. Unbelievable.


*Sad but true. Cheeseball Cena strikes again!*


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

EraOfAwesome said:


> People bitch when Sheamus and Bryan, smackdown superstars, show up on Raw. Then they bitch when they don't.
> 
> SENSE. THIS MAKES NONE.


Would make sense if other Smackdown stars weren't all over RAW. Unfortunately for your point, they are.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Daesim said:


> Ahahahahahaahahaha!
> 
> Would that make Cena Renly?


No Cena would be Cersei. He get's more onscreen time than HHH, features more prominently and is one of the few people who gets to slap around Joffrey every now and again.


----------



## lesnarism (Jan 7, 2012)

fruitypeble chant


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Lesnar needs to F5 every single guy in this arena tonight. EVERY.SINGLE.ONE


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

hAHAHA FRuity pebblES chaNT


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

What is this? :lmao


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

David O'Tunga is the worst everything.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Here come the five moves of doom.


----------



## Daesim (Nov 23, 2010)

The Absolute said:


> Oh *NOW* the crowd decides to show up. Fuck this shit.


Locker room needs some players who can get people involved. This is why Cena is bank. The biggest players can get people involved in the show.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Otunga.What a man.


----------



## uniden (Jan 30, 2012)

DubC said:


> Oh god they are actually letting otunga *pose*


fixed


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

"Head might not be in the matchup". HE JUST NO SOLD A FUCKING ASSKICKING FROM EARLIER.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

5 moves of doom with 7 minutes left, Lesnar initiate.


----------



## AngeloAwesome (Jan 30, 2012)

Are those Otungas shittingposes?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

TheF1BOB said:


> THIS CROWD CAN BURN IN HELL!!!



...The crowd is not the problem.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

can someone tell me why Otunga, a black man, goes tanning?


----------



## lesnarism (Jan 7, 2012)

5 moves of doom


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

I like the Brock Fears Cena sign.


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Man, the men should have shat on the whole episode of RAW not just a Cena match!


----------



## Dan0191 (Jan 3, 2011)

Anybody else think of Monty Brown when they see Otunga?


----------



## one_winner (Apr 2, 2012)

5 moves


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

We go from awesome great RAW last week, too....this.


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

what a disgrace of a raw


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

Too much females and kids in this crowd


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

WWE is the best.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

And just like that, after one of the most fantastic Raw's ever last week, things just go back to fucking normal. I hate life.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Now get Lesnar out there!


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Can WWE bring Scott Steiner in to have a pose-off with Otunga then beat the shit out of him? After that, we can have an R-Truth and Scott Steiner promo about Math and little children.


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

AWWWWWWWWWWWW YEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Low Blow


----------



## DxUnited (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw needs help*

Personally I wish Lesnar said bye and got the hell out of WWE. He has no mic skills, and of course is gonna be thrown to the top. Cena is a better wrestler, better mic skills, just plain better, I think Lesnar needs to prove him self, I want to see wrestling again, not a big guy with no mic skills nor wrestling skills winning evey week


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*YES!*


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

predictable


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

THAT BROCK LAUGH. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

And in come Lesnar at the end of every Cena match and then Cena will beat him at Extreme Rules.

Rinse and repeat.


----------



## Daesim (Nov 23, 2010)

Here comes the what?!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

About time


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

So uh... Lesnar, MASTERY OF APPEARING!


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

oH GOD DON'T MAKE CENA GO OVER BROCK.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Been a not so good, not so bad show tonight. At least we can end on a good note.


----------



## uniden (Jan 30, 2012)

heel turn...


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Pwned.


----------



## Mr. G (Apr 13, 2011)

Quick question. Why does Johnny Ace hate Cena all of a sudden? I know he disliked Punk, but why the sudden focus on Cena?


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

It took Ryder less time to kick out of ADR's finisher than it took for Otunga to kick out of Cena's finisher.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

ARE YOU SERIOUS??!!!!:lmao


----------



## AngeloAwesome (Jan 30, 2012)

Right in the ladyparts.


----------



## one_winner (Apr 2, 2012)

I love you lesnar. no ****


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Hit him on the inside of the thigh.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

LOL gif that Brock face NAO!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Two points


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Brock Lesnar, the balls kicker


----------



## BrokenWater (Sep 13, 2011)

If it wasn't for brock, this would have been an ordinary raw from 2009-2010.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

F-5! That's what I stuck around through the entire show to see.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

EraOfAwesome said:


> People bitch when Sheamus and Bryan, smackdown superstars, show up on Raw. Then they bitch when they don't.
> 
> SENSE. THIS MAKES NONE.


What you said really doesn't make much sense itself, unless it's the same people complaining. It makes perfect sense that *some* people won't want Smackdown stars on Raw, and that *some* people will..


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

How can you have a Raw like this after last week??? WWE.. why... fpalm

Thank fuck for Brock.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Hope Cena was wearing a cup because Lesnar hit hard there.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

The most obvious attack ever.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Ryan said:


> No Cena would be Cersei. He get's more onscreen time than HHH, features more prominently and is one of the few people who gets to slap around Joffrey every now and again.


Nah I agree with him, Cena would make a good Renly. Always smiling, kind of oblivious, a lot of the townsfolk like him... yeah that comparison makes sense.

Brock Lesnar can be THE MOUNTAIN.


----------



## RICH ROZE (Mar 15, 2010)

This is awesome!!! luv seeing Brock be the heel!

u kno how boring this would be if we had that face vs face bullshit???


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

So Cena buries Lesnar at ER then


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This would be so much better if Lesnar wasn't aligned with Big Johnny.


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

I know Lesnars ear is a condition but man it's ugly.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

LOL Replay the low blow we just saw five seconds ago.


----------



## hassassin (Oct 11, 2011)

greendude11 said:


> Been a not so good, not so bad show tonight. At least we can end on a good note.


Oh it was VERY bad.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Blondes with platinum blonde eyebrows are devil babies.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Wow. What a horrible ending to a horrible episode. Vince ass-fucked everybody tonight.


----------



## Daesim (Nov 23, 2010)

abrown0718 said:


> can someone tell me why Otunga, a black man, goes tanning?


Not that the question isn't a little insulting, but Otunga is mixed. Mixed people can get tans.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Brock"The War Machine"Lesnar! Hell yeah! I missed him and his crazy facial expressions.


----------



## AngeloAwesome (Jan 30, 2012)

Best Raw since Aitud ara.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Outunga you couldn't get love in new york how you going beat super Cena.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw needs help*

His promo was pretty good, tbh.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

They should fire everyone on creative, including Steph.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

What a terrible Raw... at least London should bring a good audience at least if the WWE is gonna give us that again...


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Decent RAW.


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

Lesnar kicked him in the hamstring...


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Lol the crowd goes nuts for cenas usual offense man I'm sticking with what I said earlier..."worst crowd..ever"


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

A WILD LESNAR APPEARS


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Still feels surreal having Lesnar back to me.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Why am I thinking that Cena might actually go over clean at Extreme Rules after all this so far fpalm


----------



## rocky145 (Jul 12, 2008)

this raw was garbage except punk y2k and cena lesnar


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

meh,i'll give next week's raw another chance since it's in london,if it's as boring as this one,i'll be back later


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Maybe that'll teach Cena not to smile at fucking everything! :cena


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

dan_marino said:


> Nah I agree with him, Cena would make a good Renly. Always smiling, kind of oblivious, a lot of the townsfolk like him... yeah that comparison makes sense.
> 
> Brock Lesnar can be THE MOUNTAIN.


I'm ashamed to say I haven't read the books yet, not enough time in the day to get through them.


----------



## Drama (Sep 26, 2011)

Shite. Just absolute shite.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

AngeloAwesome said:


> Best Raw since Aitud ara.


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Next week Cena's going to smile & laugh about being kicked in the balls.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

I don't even care that Brock is back anymore.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

The ONLY good thing that happened in this Raw was Brock Lesnar punching Cena square in the face and then low-blowing him and F5ing at the end. No Daniel Bryan sucked.


----------



## lesnarism (Jan 7, 2012)

i wonder why wwe makes brock wear that shirt we havent seen him without it ,,does he look that bad ,,is he that bad out of shape


----------



## Zaiko (Aug 19, 2010)

Ended early..


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

Lesnar straight up bullying Cena.

Cena: "I won!"
Lesnar: "You what!? "
Cena: " ...I lost."


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

God, I already miss The Rock


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

The_Great_One21 said:


> So Cena buries Lesnar at ER then


wouldnt count on it, hes beating Cena at ER and possibly at future PPVs too.. he signed a year deal so they're not going to bury him yet


----------



## BrahmaBull12 (Mar 13, 2012)

World Wide said:


> Maybe that'll teach Cena not to smile at fucking everything! :cena


It won't :cena2


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

David Otunga needs to stop doing that gay posing shit, it's been getting more frequent and homosexual by the week!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

World Wide said:


> Maybe that'll teach Cena not to smile at fucking everything! :cena


He'll no sell it and kiss babies next week.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I don't want Ambrose to debut in a WWE that puts that shit out. Just stay in FCW forever and have endless FCW 15 matches with Rollins and Ohno and Cesaro.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

So cena is going to beat brock at ER huh? fuck creative.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

When will sasso is the 3rd best thing on the show
You have some fucked up problems WWE


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Decent Raw. Obviously not as good as last weeks, I'm a big fan of crowd involvement and believe it can make or break a Raw, Crowd wasn't all that, no where near as good as last weeks but it wasn't a bad Raw at all.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

That Raw didn't deserve a server crash. Also, Brock has some serious cauliflower ear on the right side.


----------



## RICH ROZE (Mar 15, 2010)

bitch bitch bitch moan moan moan.:agree:

So glad Brock is heel. (Y)


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

LOL, RAW wasn't as good as last week, but if Cena keeps getting his ass kicked every week, I'll keep watching LOL. The crowd was chanting "one more time" for Lesnar to F-5 him again, and they boo'd when he didn't do it again. I am actually really curious, and even intrigued at this point, to see where Cena's character is going. I am hoping they pull something creative with him


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

I wish Creative would do something different.

RAW 1) Cena gets his ass kicked at the end.
RAW 2) Cena gets his ass kicked at the end.
RAW 3) Cena gets his ass kicked at the end.
Generic PPV) Cena buries his attacker.

Rinse and repeat.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

i wouldn`t be suprised if Lesnar loses clean to Cena at Xtreme Rules, he is probably getting a pretty hefty paycheck from this "fun" his having right now


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

TheRE is AbsoluteLY no Way BrOck is goING to PuT CeNA oVer...


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

AngeloAwesome said:


> Best Raw since Aitud ara.


Dear god.


----------



## Daesim (Nov 23, 2010)

dan_marino said:


> Nah I agree with him, Cena would make a good Renly. Always smiling, kind of oblivious, a lot of the townsfolk like him... yeah that comparison makes sense.
> 
> Brock Lesnar can be THE MOUNTAIN.


Lesnar would be the dog!


----------



## uniden (Jan 30, 2012)

Tim Legend said:


> Lol the crowd goes *nuts* for cenas usual offense man I'm sticking with what I said earlier..."worst crowd..ever"


http://youtu.be/avYnhH95u_0


I see what you did there


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

Figure4Leglock said:


> i wouldn`t be suprised if Lesnar loses clean to Cena at Xtreme Rules, he is probably getting a pretty hefty paycheck from this "fun" his having right now


if the rumors of the 5 million are true, he's making over 100K per appearance...so ya, i'd say that ain't too bad


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

I hate the LET'S GO CENA girls. It makes us all look like we want Cena's dick. Some of us prefer bigger.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

One step forward, two steps back, that's how the WWE likes to roll. At least Punk, Jericho, and Brock were somewhat amusing.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

All that momentum...

RAW: E-Brake Edition.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Ryan said:


> I'm ashamed to say I haven't read the books yet, not enough time in the day to get through them.


No big deal, I've only read the first two and while I loved the first one, I honestly was not as impressed with the second. 







Anyway as for the show I only turned it on for the last half hour (and made sure to switch from the Stooges). It doesn't sound like I missed much.


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

WWE even realizes that there is no way to convince even the dumbest person that Cena could legitly challenge Brock.

Brock buries Cena at ER...It's been a long time coming and Cena is finally getting a taste of his own medicine


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

_*Terrible show*_


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

*Re: Raw needs help*

Agreed, they just seem to go along the right track and then completely fuck it up. The Rock winning at Wrestlemania was good booking in my opinion. But yeah the WWE just lacks structure right now. It needs an upper card, a decent mid card and some sort of tag team devision.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

I want to sit in on a meeting with WWE Creative.

Who books this shit?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

attitudEra said:


> So cena is going to beat brock at ER huh? fuck creative.


He won't the reason we getting Cena/Lesnar now is so Lesnar can destroy him so he can go make Marine 3


----------



## Kommander (Jan 30, 2012)

WWE better not make this a set up for the return of Super Cena.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

That was total shite!

The start and ending were good but the rest of it was rubbish. 

If it wasn't for Lesnar being back. I would have give WWE up for a few months.


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

*Re: Raw needs help*



DxUnited said:


> Personally I wish Lesnar said bye and got the hell out of WWE. He has no mic skills, and of course is gonna be thrown to the top. Cena is a better wrestler, better mic skills, just plain better, I think Lesnar needs to prove him self, I want to see wrestling again, not a big guy with no mic skills nor wrestling skills winning evey week


i completely agree, i don't get it they just bring people back and throw them on the top right away.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

I've said this before, but thank goodness for Brock. Without him this show would have been absolute crap, maybe the worst one since November.


----------



## JustWrestle808 (Apr 4, 2012)

RAW was alright today. The only bad thing was the three stooges segment lasted too long. Cena and Brock should have a good match at extreme rules.


----------



## Underscore (Feb 13, 2010)

*Some moves shouldn't be slow-mo'd.*

For example, tonight when Ryder did a Broski Boot on Alberto Del Rio. Live and in the regular speed replays, the move looked devastating as usual (in my opinion). In slow mo, you can clearly see Del Rio's hand taking the full brunt of the kick.

Why do they do this? Seems silly to me unless they're purposely trying to make sure kids know that the moves aren't really landing like they appear to live.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Guys you are forgetting Cena doesn't have any balls, he admitted that a few weeks ago when Rock called him out on it he'll be fine


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

dan_marino said:


> No big deal, I've only read the first two and while I loved the first one, I honestly was not as impressed with the second.


The third book is the best one BY FAR.

Seriously.

It is fucking epic.

My favorite book of all time. Pick it up.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I'm expecting Jericho to inject Punk with heroin next week.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Trifektah said:


> I want to sit in on a meeting with WWE Creative.
> 
> Who books this shit?


In the end...it all comes down to...


----------



## Kommander (Jan 30, 2012)

I think we were all spoiled by last week's Raw. Every other Raw will look like shit in comparison.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Without Brock Lesnar, this show was horse shit. Fucking garbage I tell you. Can't wait till Rock comes back cause the WWE need him ASAP.


----------



## Underscore (Feb 13, 2010)

Two awesome RAWs back to back? When's the last time that happened? Anyway, fantastic RAW again tonight IMO.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Daesim said:


> Not that the question isn't a little insulting, but Otunga is mixed. Mixed people can get tans.


he doesn't need one is what I'm saying


----------



## Deadman8 (Sep 22, 2005)

I laugh at you guys blaming all this on Vince. I actually blame it on Stephanie Mcmahon, Head of Creative. Paul Heyman was right when he got in her face in creative meetings and called her a no-talent spoiled bitch, with no mind for the business.
I mean, Vince is getting old so it's kinda natural he doesn't think as good as he used to. Steph is the main fucking problem in the WWE right now. BRING PAUL HEYMAN BACK, FOR CHRIST SAKE.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

SpeedStick said:


> He won't the reason we getting Cena/Lesnar now is so Lesnar can destroy him so he can go make Marine 3


LMAO, I wouldn't be surprised if this happened since Randy is now out of the running.


----------



## arcslnga (Nov 4, 2010)

NyQuil said:


> I wish Creative would do something different.
> 
> RAW 1) Cena gets his ass kicked at the end.
> RAW 2) Cena gets his ass kicked at the end.
> ...




That's not what happened at Wrestlemania. :|


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Some moves shouldn't be slow-mo'd.*

I remember them doing it with Miz and Ryder back stage and Miz's kick to Ryder clearly missed him. Was embarrassing actually.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

*Did anyone mark out when Hulk Hogan's music hit?*

Greatest theme music ever


----------



## Lvlgod (Apr 4, 2012)

*CM Punk becoming more and more BORING every week!*

Whats happened to the guy. His promo was off tonight, no real emotions that he usually brings. The feud already feels overexposed. Punk's character has become increasingly boring and i am not sure if he is to be blamed for that.

Does punk's character still entertain you guys?


----------



## CaptainCharisma2 (Jan 14, 2009)

Lovin cena getting his ass f5'd every week but I can see there match ending in a draw cuz I can't see cena losing two ppvs in a row and Brock losing his first match back. No shot on either


----------



## Drama (Sep 26, 2011)

Underscore said:


> Two awesome RAWs back to back? When's the last time that happened? Anyway, fantastic RAW again tonight IMO.


Taking the piss?


----------



## Kennt 160711 (Jul 17, 2011)

Blah, not worth staying up to gone 4am for. Could have tits and arse.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Trifektah said:


> I want to sit in on a meeting with WWE Creative.
> 
> Who books this shit?


Daddy's little girl.


----------



## KrazyGreen (Apr 2, 2010)

Ugh @ this Raw. 

One step forward, two steps back, at least that's how I see it. 

There was nothing to chant "Yes" for, yet the crowd was dead throughout regardless. 

I don't know, just felt like the same old shit, which isn't a good thing. A possible must watch Raw turned into a blah event that likely turned potential new viewers who saw intrigue in Brock away. The brawl was decent, but I don't like the route they're taking Lesnar personally. Just let him kick ass and take names. He should have kicked Laurinitus' ass, he doesn't have to be a full blown heel, make him a tweener like Austin. Of course, I'm asking too much from the geniuses at Titan Towers.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

People are back to crying about RAW again i see, what a shocker. It was a decent RAW but reading through everyone's posts on here is pathetic, don't watch if all you're gonna do is whine.


----------



## Twistaeffect2005 (Jun 13, 2005)

I thought it was a decent Raw. 

I'm personally glad this place is back to its cynical self. It was really weird around these parts last week.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

TheF1BOB said:


> Without Brock Lesnar, this show was horse shit. Fucking garbage I tell you. Can't wait till Rock comes back cause the WWE need him ASAP.


It doesn't need Rock. What it _needs_ is to stop doing the same childish, lame, insulting, "mainstream" BS that they've continued to do since 2009 and has turned real fans away from the product. Get rid of the Stooges, job Clay and Santino, and this would have been a good show. Not great like last week's but still good.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Great start, Great middle part and a Good finish. The rest inbetween was just awful.

Once again the main problem on Raw shines clear. The midcard is fucking awful. Just, just awful.

Ratings will never be anything special when only 1-2 segments actually draw and the viewers change the channel whenever anything Not uppercard is on.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

CaptainCharisma2 said:


> Lovin cena getting his ass f5'd every week but I can see there match ending in a draw cuz *I can't see cena losing two ppvs in a row* and Brock losing his first match back. No shot on either


Money in the Bank and Summerslam say hi.


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

I don't normally like to complain about a show, but that really was boring as fuck.
Other than Cena getting punched in the face and a 5 second glimpse of Daniel Bryan it was utter shit. I'm still looking forward to Smackdown though, if Dean Ambrose shows up I'll forgive WWE for the 2 hours of cack I just sat through.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Raw needs help*

Brock Lesnar has so much genuine presence and credibility, something that WWE's regular main event troupe has been lacking for a loooong time, ever since big Dave fucked off out the door, I'd say WWE have helped RAW a lot by signing up Brock. I'm very much like Vinny Mac, I like to see big men in wrestling, as homoerotic as that may sound/be, half of the draw to 'sports entertainment' is seeing monsters do battle in the ring, look at 'Big Daddy and Giant Haystacks', those guys couldn't work for shit but still filled arenas (not to say Brock can't work) throughout Britain back in the day, sans Hogan/Andre in the U.S, and since then you've had modern big guys (all on juice in their prime) who could work being the draws in Austin/HHH/Rock/Undertaker, even more people will be drawn to RAW now that WWE has a naturally big credible main eventer in it's ranks. Don't get me wrong, there's plenty of room for the CM Punk's of this world, but variety is the blah blah blah. I'm actually excited about wrestling for the first time since MITB last year, that's down to Brock.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> I'm expecting Jericho to inject Punk with heroin next week.


:lmao

They can re-sign Jeff Hardy to assist with that.


----------



## KrazyGreen (Apr 2, 2010)

Marv95 said:


> It doesn't need Rock. What it _needs_ is to stop doing the same childish, lame, insulting, "mainstream" BS that they've continued to do since 2009 and has turned real fans away from the product. Get rid of the Stooges, job Clay and Santino, and this would have been a good show. Not great like last week's but still good.


-The horrid Nickelback song to start the show - Gotta go 
-The pointless attempts to look relevant with the "Did you Know" "facts" - Gotta go
-Although this will never happen, the constant twitter references, not everyone in the fucking world lowers their communication standards by using the biggest waste of time and CIA asset called twitter. 
-The colorful lights, colorful entrances, COLOR everywhere, seriously, it looks like a circus side show more then a PROFESSIONAL WRESTLING (or even Sports Entertainment) extraveganza. 

In my humble opinion of course.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

Twistaeffect2005 said:


> I thought it was a decent Raw.
> 
> I'm personally glad this place is back to its cynical self. It was really weird around these parts last week.


Maybe because RAW was actually awesome last week? that episode was like a breath of fresh air but after this episode my mouth tastes like mildewed old lady pussy once again.


----------



## WTFWWE (Apr 10, 2012)

*WWE Censor "Son Of A Bitch" Super PG Returning?*

If you was watching RAW you would have heard Jericho say "Son Of A B----" Whoops can't say that anymore because WWE censored it. Jesus WWE the guy Jericho was pouring beer on called him the same thing at WM28 with no censors. Why did you think they did it? Is super clean PG WWE returning?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

stadw0n306 said:


> People are back to crying about RAW again i see, what a shocker. It was a decent RAW but reading through everyone's posts on here is pathetic, don't watch if all you're gonna do is whine.


We watch because we are long time, dedicated fans. We voice our opinions freely when the product is good and also when it's bad. We watch week by week hoping to see a great show, like last week that was nearly perfect. This week, not so much, maybe because of the expectations set by last week.


----------



## Underscore (Feb 13, 2010)

Drama said:


> Taking the piss?


No, not at all. Okay, so maybe the in-between stuff (aside from Punk/Jericho) wasn't "awesome" but but the beginning, middle, and end MORE than made up for it in my opinion.


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

stadw0n306 said:


> People are back to crying about RAW again i see, what a shocker. It was a decent RAW but reading through everyone's posts on here is pathetic, don't watch if all you're gonna do is whine.


I used to say this a lot but everyone WAS watching because the last few weeks have been awesome, of course people will complain when they get a sub standard show. It was a complete buzzkill.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

BlakeGriffinFan32 said:


> Money in the Bank and Summerslam say hi.


They weren't clean. He meant Cena jobbing cleanly twice in a row with no screwjobs or other BS.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: WWE Censor "Son Of A Bitch" Super PG Returning?*

They bleeped it out during Attitude Era Raws too. Big deal. That's the least of their concerns.


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

i don't get why people are surprised. this is per usual for WWE. raw quality constantly alternates. we had a terrible raw going into mania. we had a great post-mania raw. now we had a below average show again this week. raw is just not consistently good and it's been that way for a while. getting two good raw's in a row with a hot crowd is super rare these days...


----------



## hassassin (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: WWE Censor "Son Of A Bitch" Super PG Returning?*

It never fucking left.

Vince please die.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Can you actually imagine if Raw didnt borrow any SmackDown stars? They would have nothing at all.

I mean LOOK at that midcard. Nothing, absolutly nothing.


----------



## Twistaeffect2005 (Jun 13, 2005)

KrazyGreen said:


> -The horrid Nickelback song to start the show - Gotta go
> -The pointless attempts to look relevant with the "Did you Know" "facts" - Gotta go
> -Although this will never happen, the constant twitter references, not everyone in the fucking world lowers their communication standards by using the biggest waste of time and CIA asset called twitter.
> -The colorful lights, colorful entrances, COLOR everywhere, seriously, it looks like a circus side show more then a PROFESSIONAL WRESTLING (or even Sports Entertainment) extraveganza.
> ...


So basically you're looking for them to turn into a 1970's wrestling territory. 

This is insane.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: WWE Censor "Son Of A Bitch" Super PG Returning?*

OH NOEZ DEY CUT OFF DA WORD BITSH WWE TURNIN TV G


----------



## Stooge22 (Jul 13, 2011)

*Stooges Getting Booed*

Gotta love the celebrity guest hosts that we soooo hate taking up tv time get reemed by the crowd. hopefully Vince listened because that segment was laughable


----------



## MIZizAwesome (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: WWE Censor "Son Of A Bitch" Super PG Returning?*

Shit is getting weaker and weaker


----------



## WTFWWE (Apr 10, 2012)

*Re: WWE Censor "Son Of A Bitch" Super PG Returning?*



hassassin said:


> It never fucking left.
> 
> Vince please die.



It did for a while like CM Punk in the summer and WM28 build up now its back to XTREME PG!!! Cena and Brock in a pillow fight XTREME!!!


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

*Re: WWE Censor "Son Of A Bitch" Super PG Returning?*

Ugh who cares. Cena was running around grinning with blood pouring out of his mouth, did they have Pat Patterson standing in front of him with a newspaper covering it? No. 
Next pointless thread please.


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

If Cena beats Brock at Extreme Rules, I'm gone. I just started watching again with Rock coming back. If they put that clown over Lesnar then there she goes vince.


----------



## RICH ROZE (Mar 15, 2010)

I know in the end it's about the money but Brock looks legit happy to be back. he's so into it. great 2 see.


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

LMAO Cena's phony smile when Brock wrecked his shit.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Twistaeffect2005 said:


> So basically you're looking for them to turn into a 1970's wrestling territory.
> 
> This is insane.


Uh, no. Reread his post. There's no reason for Twitter to be shoved up everyone's ass on a WRESTLING show. The theme song sucks compared to previous ones like Across the Nation. And the presentation is too sterile and clean-cut. It doesn't feel like RAW.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

I thought it was a decent RAW, Mid Card is shit though. Enjoyed Brodus/Santino vs Ziggler/Swagger though.


----------



## KrazyGreen (Apr 2, 2010)

Twistaeffect2005 said:


> So basically you're looking for them to turn into a 1970's wrestling territory.
> 
> This is insane.


Close, circa 1980 NWA with the Horsemen and Cornette.

But no seriously, it's too colorful for my taste, again, purely my opinion, and clearly they've gone too far trying to appease the "mainstream", in different aspects.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

All the matches were mediocre tonight. But the segmments built well to Extreme Rules. So for me it was a bit of a below average RAW and miles below last week's.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

RyanPelley said:


> We watch because we are long time, dedicated fans. We voice our opinions freely when the product is good and also when it's bad. We watch week by week hoping to see a great show, like last week that was nearly perfect. This week, not so much, maybe because of the expectations set by last week.


Lots of people whine about every little detail though, every RAW isn't gonna be like last weeks. It's tiresome reading the same people on here bash RAW every week no matter how good/bad the show is. Everyone thinks they know how to book shows on here, when really they are clueless. lol.


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cD-JRpUqkL0

5:08 Cena tries to cheap shot Lesnar and Brock takes him down again


----------



## KrazyGreen (Apr 2, 2010)

Marv95 said:


> Uh, no. Reread his post. There's no reason for Twitter to be shoved up everyone's ass on a WRESTLING show. The theme song sucks compared to previous ones like Across the Nation. And the presentation is too sterile and clean-cut. It doesn't feel like RAW.


Basically, you no longer get that feeling that "anything can happen". 

I hate to constantly delve into the past because it is what it is, but that's how we felt with the old WWF and WCW. You can go back to 2002-2006 and point to a pretty good WWE product with good talent. Where as the talent is there these days, the presentation as you said is way too sterile and clean.


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

Did anyone notice that King was defending Brock while Cole was defending Lesnar? Kind of weird since King is the play by play .


----------



## Twistaeffect2005 (Jun 13, 2005)

Marv95 said:


> Uh, no. Reread his post. There's no reason for Twitter to be shoved up everyone's ass on a WRESTLING show. The theme song sucks compared to previous ones like Across the Nation. And the presentation is too sterile and clean-cut. It doesn't feel like RAW.


The WWE is more than wrestling dude, when will people understand that? I know a large sector of internet fans hate the fact that the WWE sees them as more than a wrestling company but it is what it is, them branching out and seeking new mediums is smart for business. They just can't ignore Twitter, Youtube, and Facebook, it would behoove them to do so.


----------



## KrazyGreen (Apr 2, 2010)

stadw0n306 said:


> Lots of people whine about every little detail though, every RAW isn't gonna be like last weeks. It's tiresome reading the same people on here bash RAW every week no matter how good/bad the show is. Everyone thinks they know how to book shows on here, when really they are clueless. lol.


I think fans are realistic about the fact that we'll never actually be able to book a WWE show. But that's the great thing about being a fan, offering objective and many times subjective opinions to the product. Last week the WWE gave us what was universally thought of as a great Raw, where as today's Raw seemed a bit stale compared to the showing last week. This forum gives us the platform to debate, it's what makes wrestling fans the greatest fans in the world. We know we can't change the outcome by posting on a message board.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

kakashi101 said:


> Did anyone notice that King was defending Brock while Cole was defending Lesnar? Kind of weird since King is the play by play .


What?
King was against Brock, as you see when he attacked Cena at the last moment of Raw 9/4/12.


----------



## Green (Dec 12, 2006)

Enjoyed raw. The matches were for the most part squashes/non-entities but the segments were great and storylines got advanced. Guest host segments sucked but they always do so it wasn't really a big deal. Kids probably enjoyed it I guess.


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

Oxitron said:


> What?
> King was against Brock, as you see when he attacked Cena at the last moment of Raw 9/4/12.


He kept say "You don't slap Brock Lesnar in the face" and "what is Cena thinking"
and Cole kept saying "you gotta hand it to Cena". 

Cole even tried to spin it to make it seem like both of them were fighting even though Cena didn't get in a single punch and got his face smashed.

Just saying it's kinda ironic.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

Was Tyler Reks attempting the Gallon Milk Challenge?


----------



## dancehipsocialist (Oct 29, 2011)

*Strengths*


Brock Lesnar vs. John Cena: Brawl was excellent. Loved the slap Cena gave to Lesnar, and then loved the connected punch to Cena, which initiated the blood. Added that extra dimension to the brawl to make it heated. Really like how Lesnar finished the show off again by giving Cena an F5.
CM Punk vs. Y2J: Pivotal moment in the feud occurred last week. Really liking the intensity this feud has adopted; it has now become personal. Looking forward to a rematch at Extreme Rules.
Brodus Clay: Damn, he's over! The "Funkasaurus" chant was one of the loudest chants of the night. Glad he's got a programme. I still don't think we've seen everything he has to offer.
Mark Henry: Appreciate the renewed intensity he has adopted since Wrestlemania. Didn't like how he was everybody's bitch, particularly Sheamus, preceding Wrestlemania. Intrigued to see if him and Abraham Washington will develop a business relationship.
John Laurinaitis: Love how he is degrading Teddy Long. Damn, these two actually have chemistry together. Makes me laugh.

*Weaknesses*


The Crowd: Although not the worst I've ever seen, and pretty decent in comparison to recent crowds, the quality significantly depleted in contrast to Miami.
The Three Stooges: Really could have done without these. Guest hosts were unwanted years ago. No benefit to the show. Take time away from actual competitors. Plus, slapstick comedy ain't funny; they are more annoying than anything else.
No Daniel Bryan: Really could have maintained his momentum if he had appeared. 


*Conclusion* Enjoyable show. Great continuation with several storylines - Lesnar/Cena, CM Punk/Y2J, Clay & Santino/Ziggler & Swagger, Show/Cody and Mark Henry. Although, the primary "downer" from last week is the quality of crowd.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Twistaeffect2005 said:


> The WWE is more than wrestling dude, when will people understand that? I know a large sector of internet fans hate the fact that the WWE sees them as more than a wrestling company but it is what it is, them branching out and seeking new mediums is smart for business. They just can't ignore Twitter, Youtube, and Facebook, it would behoove them to do so.


I know it's more than just wrestling but unless it's a minor part of a storyline people watching the show don't care about Facebook or Twitter. It has nothing to do with the product. If they were going to promote Twitter they should have done this 2 years ago and started it as a grassroots campaign instead of forcing it up everybody's rectums to the point of it being unbearable and taking away from the show.


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

I honestly thought it was pretty badass when Cena slapped Brock, but lo and behold, 2 seconds later he's still got a big cheesy grin on his smug face.
If someone punched you and busted your mouth open would you be smiling? fpalm
He's suck a dickhead.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

ChromeMan said:


> *One step forward, two steps back*, that's how the WWE likes to roll. At least Punk, Jericho, and Brock were somewhat amusing.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Tonight's Raw was horrible. Every match, every segment, every promo - either forgettable, dissapointing, or just straight-up bad.


----------



## LarryCoon (Jul 9, 2011)

:lmao at the older male fans changing their chant to "Fruity Pebble" so that the kids couldn't retaliate with their own chant


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

This Raw was proof that it doesn't matter how many stars you have on a program if the writing is complete ass. Hopefully next week is better.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Its cause Cole is Vince's hand puppet.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Theproof said:


> This Raw was proof that it doesn't matter how many stars you have on a program if the writing is complete ass. Hopefully next week is better.


What stars would that be?? Cena, Brock, Jericho, CM Punk? And they were all shared 3 segments together. The rest was midcarders nobody care for.


----------



## SharpshooterSmith (May 7, 2011)

God, I'm done coming here, haha. Cry babies.


----------



## whetherby (Sep 13, 2011)

Is Lesnar being promoted as a heel? 

First night he seemed face
Tonight He seemed to be in the tweener zone.
Next week ?


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

whetherby said:


> Is Lesnar being promoted as a heel?
> 
> First night he seemed face
> Tonight He seemed to be in the tweener zone.
> Next week ?


I don't think you can get much more heel than attacking the top face, and complimenting the evil boss.


----------



## charmed1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Lesnar's a heel. 
Horrible show tonight most everyone accepts it except for the usual suspects who basically like *everything.*


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

whetherby said:


> Is Lesnar being promoted as a heel?
> 
> First night he seemed face
> Tonight He seemed to be in the tweener zone.
> Next week ?


100% heel, but everyone will cheer him over Cena anyway.


----------



## Warren Zevon (Dec 15, 2011)

I think I'm alone in thinking that tonight was a good show. I liked the brawl to open it up, and Cena doing his signature smile with a busted lip was awesome. I thought Lesnar's backstage interview was great. My heart skipped for a second when Hulk's music came on even though it was obvious that it was going to be the 3rd Stooge. I'm really liking Lord Tensai, his style is a welcome change from the generic big guys of late. There were TONS of Yes and Si signs in the audience, which gives me hope even if the crowd was pretty dead. Aside from the lack of Daniel Bryan(outside of the Lesnar/Cena brawl) and Mark Henry staking his claim for the wrong title, I thought it was an above average show.


----------



## Naman (Feb 17, 2012)

This Raw wasn't that bad...the problem is many of the mid-carders and fresh bloods are getting booked poorly, and the ones that are getting properly booked aren't captivating enough to hold people's attention. That's why the highlights of the night revolved around the main guys, CM Punk, Jericho, Cena and Lesnar. And honestly, can't say that I really blame the crowd for not caring.


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

Not a good RAW, but not a bad one either. The whole focus of the show was on Cena and Lesnar and understandably so. 

The opening brawl was fun. Watching Cena getting clocked in the mouth was pretty funny. 

Punk's promo was decent. Jericho's was decent. 

The Lord Tensai squash was much shorter than last weeks(thank god). 

Tag team match was forgettable. I still don't know why they feel the need to have Ziggler take the pin over Swagger. 

The main event was a huge waste of 8 minutes. The fact that David Otunga gets this much TV time is a damn shame. 

Lesnar's promo was pretty good. When did Lesnar get the charisma transplant? All of a sudden now he can cut promos. 

No matter what the WWE does with Del Rio I will not care about him. 

The lack of Daniel Bryan(and even Sheamus) really hurt RAW tonight. Though, I think they purposely kept them off the show due to SD! being live tomorrow.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

Not a bad RAW by any means, Wasn't great though. I feel like the Mid Card could be decent with actual storylines.


----------



## darksideon (May 14, 2007)

dabossb said:


> Did Bryan really tear lesnar from the ring himself??


*Nope. Brock was already sliding out of the ring and people inside were pushing him out, Bryan just held his upper body up so he wouldn't land on his head. The punch was legit but i guess everyone on here is so use to seeing pulled punches that they forgot what real ones look like.*


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

darksideon said:


> *Nope. Brock was already sliding out of the ring and people inside were pushing him out, Bryan just held his upper body up so he wouldn't land on his head. The punch was legit but i guess everyone on here is so use to seeing pulled punches that they forgot what real ones look like.*


When some one gifs that shit your lying eyes won't be able to deny the truth.... db hoisted brock's ass from the ring...The other three schmucks were falling down holding Brock's arms and Bryan grabbed his waist and brought him to the ground...


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

kakashi101 said:


> Did anyone notice that King was defending Brock while Cole was defending Lesnar? Kind of weird since King is the play by play .


Yeah I noticed that too, but you got a typo lol.

I found it pretty awkward as well and had a thought that Cena was made out to be the heel, but yeah that was obviously proven wrong at the end.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

brock/cena stuff was awesome, mostly everything else sucked.


----------



## uniden (Jan 30, 2012)

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> brock/cena stuff was awesome,* mostly everything else sucked.*


Even three stoogies?


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> brock/cena stuff was awesome, mostly everything else sucked.


Agreed. All too predictable, or repetitive, not very entertaining, barely any wrestling, some of the segments and booking was just straight up facepalm worthy. Crowd sucked. Everything dragged, thus i wasn't even that hyped by the time Brock came out at the end, saw how long was left and thought here comes Brock with an F-5, again. I marked, but it feels like i'm already a little tired of this feud. Normally i really want to defend the show, and at least stay up to discuss/read up on events, whereas right now i just want to go to sleep and forget about it.

I think i may be judging a little harshly due to the fact i was trying to watch as a casual tonight, wrestling is so much better when you're into it and inside the bubble, i caught more than a glimpse of the crap i've been enjoying lately and it didn't look good. Thankfully tomorrow we have SD to make up for it, hopefully, and next week is in the UK. I'm still pumped and the show wasn't a complete waste of time, plus expectations were huge after last week, things have been so up and down lately, this feeling won't last for long. Roll on tomorrow, praying for an Ambrose appearance.

Oh yeah, no D-Bry, booooooo!!!!!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Show ended about 10 minutes ago here in California...

I thought it was pretty decent. Definitely not as good as last week's but tonight had segments I liked. Pumped for Brock/Cena and Jericho/Punk(Although they should've built up Jericho/Punk like THIS leading up to MANIA!!!) but the worst part tonight for me was the god awful crowd. Absolutely pathetic. Please don't go back to DC WWE!

The 3 stooges BS was terrible too. Thank goodness for Kane though.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

ehh at least they had some decent matches. But my god the 3 stooges segments were terrible. The crowd was booing but they needed to BOOOOOOO harder. Vince are you listening?? No one wants to see the fucking 3 stooges on Raw. No one wanted to see snorkie. No one wanted to see jeremy pivon. No one wanted to see jona hill and that fucker didnt even show up thankfully. Guest hosts suck ass and take up 10 minutes of valuble time. stop bringing in guest hosts to promote their fucking terrible movies. 

also, No kofi again. Its getting bullshit. He better have a match on Smackdown tommorrow.

oh yea the crowd. They sucked but they did have alot to follow from the crowd from last week. I swear if they had Raw live at the public library the crowd there would have been louder.


----------



## li/<o (Jan 18, 2009)

First of all damn this feud is pretty damn good Cena and Brock is putting interest into the WWE. Also Cole is a Cena lover and Lawler a Brock lover so funny. 



uniden said:


> Even three stoogies?


That was just bad they got no cheers it was sad lol.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

How do you follow up an awesome stellar RAW? Well, by making the next week's show promo-heavy and filled with videos. That's how this week's show was. The only things I enjoyed seeing was the Cena/Lesnar stuff and the CM Punk/Jericho promo. That was it. It looked like Lesnar forgot how to throw a wrestling punch and really nailed Cena. After that, his punches looked fake. I'm glad it has looked intense though. In just two weeks, this feud has gotten more intense than the whole year of the Cena/Rock buildup. That's disappointing. Looks like the WWE is pushing Mark Henry again but it's strange, he's a Smackdown star. Why is he given wins against CM Punk for? Also, when Jericho poured the beer onto Punk, he was just pouring it on Punk's stomach and back area. I'm liking the intensity of this feud though. Lastly, I hated that Ziggler took the pinfall loss in the tag match. That's Swagger's job. Nothing beats seeing Cameron and Naomi's ass though. This week's show was a letdown overall.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

also henry botched. he said he was gonna become the next WHC. Uhh mark, Punk has the WWE title. (Unless i missed something and he's fighting sheamus?)


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

It was an okay Raw at best, could have been alot worse, the crowd were pretty average, not as weeek as I have seen either. But I think compared to last weeks Raw every Raw from now on is going to sound awful


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

The crowd really sucked, but not a horrible show by any means, just kinda disappointing after last week's incredible show. The Punk/Jericho and Cena/Lesnar stuff was excellent. All four brought their A+ games tonight. And the rest was...there. 

But, no Daniel Bryan is stupid. And no Sheamus either!? c'mon.

Also, Miz still is in no mans land and should have not had the match at Wrestlemania to keep his ' I'm underappreciated in this company' angle, at least he would have had something.

Finally, they need to start selling Jericho's coats on WWE Shop, DAT COAT.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

OK I just got done watching Raw. 

- The Three Stooges were absolutely terrible. I know that's not shocking to anyone, but it was just dreadful to sit through. And shame on the WWE for not using the classic Three Stooges theme song. You know, THREE BLIND MICE, which I'm almost 100% certain is public domain! Anyways, it was just another lame attempt at WWE Comedy and I'm just sad that the genius of the classic Three Stooges shorts had to be dragged through the mud. I bet the original Stooges are barrel rolls in their graves right now at the idea of this movie being made. The only good thing I can say is that thankfully it was briefer than usual. 

- The Punk/Jericho stuff continues to be performed and delivered very well. The problem was that they didn't really advance anything. They are pretty much at the same place they were last week and basically just had the same segment, but like I said, it was very well done & performed, so I won't fault it. We all know its going to be Punk Vs. Jericho at Extreme Rules, so I'm not sure as to why they are doing this mini feud with Henry, but whatever. 

- The Lesnar/Cena stuff was once again well done and fun to watch, but it didn't advance too much beyond where we were last week. Lesnar is still awful on the mic, and my fears of him being unsafe with his opponents was heightened by him busting Cena's mouth open with a stiff shot. However, the opening brawl was very well done and was a nice follow up to last week. Having Cena get F-5'd at the end was, like Punk/Jericho, pretty much the same thing as last week, but they are doing a good job of establishing Lesnar as a different kind of beast for Cena. 

- Everything else was either a repeat of last week or unremarkable and just isn't worth commenting on. 

So I like the two main angles on Raw, but everything else sort of feels like filler. I'll say the show was OK this week.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Fucking Three Stooges ruined this show for me.
WWE please stop with the terrible time-wasting segments for shitty Guest Hosts.


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

For years I've wanted a challanger who is a threat to Cena, we now have one. Lesnar is the bully, Cena is the bullied.

2003 all over again.


----------



## Nas (Apr 5, 2011)

Cena/Lesnar was awesome. I lol'd hard when Cena slapped Brock, and then getting bust open. It added real fuel to this feud. 

But apart from that, pretty much everything sucked. I'm trying to find something enjoyable about the Punk/Jericho fued, since they are two of my favorite wrestlers, but I'm struggling to. This feud should end at Extreme Rules.

As for everything else, well I just skipped through it, like I usually do.


----------



## Zedders (Dec 15, 2006)

Chris Jericho is the best heel in the business. There is no just competition.

And I just love Brock being back. The definition of a badass.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

TheAussieRocket said:


> Fucking Three Stooges ruined this show for me.
> WWE please stop with the terrible time-wasting segments for shitty Guest Hosts.


They probably get good money for promoting movies so that's why we sometimes still see these terrible guest hosts. They somehow have to put them on the show and it'll be shit whatever they do.



TripleG said:


> OK I just got done watching Raw.
> 
> - The Punk/Jericho stuff continues to be performed and delivered very well. The problem was that they didn't really advance anything. They are pretty much at the same place they were last week and basically just had the same segment, but like I said, it was very well done & performed, so I won't fault it. We all know its going to be Punk Vs. Jericho at Extreme Rules, so I'm not sure as to why they are doing this mini feud with Henry, but whatever.


I actually really like how Henry is also somewhat feuding with Punk. It makes Punk seem like a real champion because he has more than one person gunning for him. In reality Jericho lost his no.1 contender spot at WM, so someone else should be able to face Punk now for the belt. Obviously it'll be a Jericho/Punk rematch at Extreme Rules, but Henry's urge to win the WWE Title just puts Punk over as a fighting champ and a marked man. I like it.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

How on God's green earth can you have, on the same show, two of the top stars talking about bringing legitimacy back to the WWE, and stupid, idiotic, nonsensical and unnecessary comedy segments featuring Santino Marella and The Three Stooges?


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

Okay show, obviously a step down on last week. Crowd was meh, it shows how a great crowd = great show. Cena/Brock stuff was really good, as was Punk/Jericho. Difficult to get into the other stuff seeing as the crowd didn't care a dime.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Brock/Cena and CM Punk/Jericho are the only highlights of this week. Which is more than good enough for a standard episode of Raw, esp. after WM.

I am loving this idea of Brock coming back to reclaim his spot as the Face of the company. And I am glad he is full on heel, couldnt have taken another face vs face booked in a match after one year.


----------



## Simplyrob (Jul 26, 2006)

my man Bork Laser does it again, clocking Cena right in the face first time around, those replays weren't very flattering when you could see he was deliberately not hitting him on those other shots, still the first one was a sweet connection, interesting to see how this continues in London (Brock might not even be in London) Cena being laid out again at the end with the F5 to send the fans home happy, I like it. More of that please, although the trend would say Cena is winning this at extreme rules, can't see how though, Brock is being built as a monster and a powerhouse just like before, he should be unstoppable at least for a while.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Kingpin said:


> How on God's green earth can you have, on the same show, two of the top stars talking about bringing legitimacy back to the WWE, and stupid, idiotic, nonsensical and unnecessary comedy segments featuring Santino Marella and The Three Stooges?


How can they talk about bringing legitimacy back to the E, then have him side by side with Ace?


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Cant remember a better opening sgement on Raw, just brilliantly booked, built both guys up, and for once the goofy smile made sense in a fuck-you kinda way.
Pretty shocked to hear UFC mentions and talk of legitimancy in WWE, if you told me 6 months ago id be hearing Jerry Lawlwer say "brock got the takedown and hit him with the ground and pound" id have thought you were nuts. Really interested to see brock in a match to see how theyve modified his moveset.

Sadly after such a good opening the rest of the show couldnt live up to it, the stooges stuff was horible (i do have to give will sasso respect for being such an obvious fan though), even the nutshot/f5 at the end seemed a little unnecesery after the opening brawl, loved brocks promo though.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

Cena/Brock was good so was Jericho/Punk 

Rest was meh as well as the crowd


----------



## SimplyIncredible (Feb 18, 2012)

Thought it was very average;

They pretty much killed all Lesnar hype in 2 hours, so bravo, thats impressive even for the WWE.

Why have him team with Jonny? Why have Jonny introduce him when the show opened? And then why arrange the match for ER instead of SS, and proceed to push the three stooges, santino and funkasaurses on the same show as him!

The crowd sucked dick too. Last week was miles better.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Jesus... just seen what I said last night, "THIS CROWD CAN BURN IN HELL!!!!"... good lord. Was high as a kite though. :Rock4


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Pathetic doesn't even describe this show.

It was worse than a bad show. It was a bland show. At least bad shows can still have some entertaining qualities to take away. 

Punk is starting to become bland and that is very bad. He is supposed to be an explosive and dynamic character. When he isn't, his promos and feuds suffer greatly for it.

I'm neither yar or nay for Cena but as much as the trolling shit makes me laugh, it's ridiculous now. Especially since Brock Fucking Lesnar returned and you want to laugh through the fact that he returned and kicked your ass last week? Are you that much of a pussy?

Fuck The Three Stooges. I skipped their segments after five seconds in.

Filler RAW was filler. Bland. Pathetic. Sad. Especially from last week.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I'm seeing a lot of negativity being directed at this show. I'm a little surprised by that. I'm not saying it was a great show. It wasn't, but terrible? I just don't see it. The Brock/Cena & Punk/Jericho stuff was mostly good, and most everything else was at worst forgettable. Except for the Three Stooges, there was nothing truly awful about the show.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

You guys need to relax on the comedy fillers. Attitude era had those as well.

The 3 stooges is a different subject though. That was just a horrible idea from the start but I at least give the Stooges credit for trying to make the best out of it despite being booed. I'm sure that's not how they wanted to promote their crappy movie. To a chorus of boos.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

I never said it was a horrible or awful RAW. I've seen those kind of shows but it was a bland show, which can be looked upon as worse.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

You know what struck me, there are only four real stars on Raw. Brock, Cena, Punk, Jericho. Everything involving those four stars was good to great, the rest of the show is filled with half-baked talent who is either 1.not capable enough to stick out, be different and leave an impression on me or 2.are not given the oppertunities from the higher ups because they rely on faces from the past to make them the big money.

Was this Raw bad? no, far from it, but it just shows that WWE need new fresh stars, and fast.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

I cannot believe we're hotshotting Brock/Cena at Extreme Rules....

Actually, I can.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

I thought it was a good show. 

You guys just search something to complain to satisfy yourself.

Enjoy and shut your mouth, if not, stop watching WWE ffs.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Some people tend to not actually be sheep or company fans, believe it or not.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

I feel like they didn't replay that footage of Brock bashing Cena in the face enough. Didn't quite catch it.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

The CM Punk promo was awful. For crying out loud we don't need a recap of everything that happened over last month and a half in his words. 

"Jericho did this" - "I did that" - "Jericho said this" - "I said that" - "He mentioned my family" - "I responded" - "He did it again" - "I reacted"...

We already saw an recap of last weeks Raw before Punk came out, no need to take so long time for nothing. There was almost no new substance in his promo before Jericho showed up on the titantron. 

However I liked the rest of their post match confrontation.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Comparing this week and last week, it feels like two totally different companies. Not a great RAW. Three Stooges should have not been there. Lesnar stuff was good, and Cena bleeding added a sense of realism which was definitely needed.


----------



## Drama (Sep 26, 2011)

TripleG said:


> I'm seeing a lot of negativity being directed at this show. I'm a little surprised by that. I'm not saying it was a great show. It wasn't, but terrible? I just don't see it. The Brock/Cena & Punk/Jericho stuff was mostly good, and most everything else was at worst forgettable. Except for the Three Stooges, there was nothing truly awful about the show.


Expectations were high.


----------



## SimplyIncredible (Feb 18, 2012)

How anybody can call that Punk promo good is beyond me, it was incredibly boring, just went on, and on, and on, and on and on....


----------



## Andy362 (Feb 20, 2006)

Wasn't a perfect show by any means but the stuff that really mattered delivered.

The Cena and Lesnar stuff was great. The pull apart brawl was ace and the blood definitely added to it there. Lesnar just screams dickhead heel. I'm glad they've decided to do the match straight away because like someone above said, these smaller PPV's are the ones that need the help. Lesnar coming back is going to make WWE interesting as a time of year where they often aren't. I'm now debating buying Extreme Rules to see that match, whereas I wasn't going to a week ago. Job done.

The Punk and Jericho segment was good also. I think some of the content is a bit daft but it is getting the desired reaction. It creates sympathy for Punk and I want to see Jericho get his comeuppance after all of this.

''The Three Stooges'' were shit but luckily they were only kept to a couple of segments. Not sure if it was the smartest idea to have them on this show though, considering they might have found some new viewers because of Lesnar. Nothing else really stood out.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

You know Cena is serious when he starts using the word 'Jack'. Brock better watch out.


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

Pathetic RAW.

How can they go from last weeks good show, to this shit. Its an absolute disgrace, it really is.

I could write a better show than this, and I am not even joking. 

Ziggler and Rhodes should be pushed to the moon, so much potential, and yet they are still just being jobbed out.
Cena should be told to stop fucking smiling.
Lesnar should be booked as a beast, not alligned with John Lauranitis FFS !!
Why the fuck was Bryan not on the show ?


----------



## Pop Tatari (May 27, 2011)

Damn that punk promo was painful to watch.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Drama said:


> Expectations were high.


This is pretty much it, whenever there is as much hype for a Raw as alot of people were putting on it (in most cases) it never lives up to people's hype and is atumatically labeled as "terrible"

Though Raw was decent, not great. But when they put on 52 Raws a year not everyone is going to be great.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

This RAW was supposed to be a little more serious to keep the UFC viewers, instead we have Brodus Clay & Santino as the first thing after Brock :lmao & the 3 stooges


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Don't know why Lesnar being aligned with Laurinaitis is considered a bad thing. JL is a heel GM so it makes sense for him to have someone who can take out any opposition to him and Lesnar can fill the dominant heel role better than anyone on the roster. Wouldn't be surprised to see him feud with Punk once the Jericho storyline has run it's course...


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

One of the best opening segments to a Raw in forever. Shit felt BIG TIME imo. Really fun opening. From Big Johnny's epic new theme song to Cena's busted lip, just a great segment. Having the locker room empty to separate the 2 was awesome and really put the whole thing over. Brock has never been a promo guy but I bought into everything he said. He's back to be the best and to be number one. In order to do that he's got to take out the current number one - John Cena. It isn't a personal feud, it's just a guy who kills everything around him colliding with another guy who doesn't appreciate being targeted. It's simple but good God is it intense. There's a word for you, intensity. Something that has been sorely lacking from WWE these days and something that Brock has in spades. I personally love it. The low blow and little smirk at the end was lol. Brock is easily hatable here and Cena actually looks very vulnerable. When was the last time that happened? It may be too soon but I wasn't too sure I was buying Extreme Rules. Now I am and that's 100% because of this match. Can't wait to see what happens next week.


----------



## SharpshooterSmith (May 7, 2011)

One thing I forgot to mention, why is everyone always up in arms with the "Cena smiling" thing? That's just dumb. Like last night, he was smiling a bit of an evil smile, as if to say to Lesnar "Alright, let's do it again" or "Yeah, I got your ass this week". He wasn't smiling and prancing around saying "I like rainbows and sunshine and flowers and all sorts of pretty things". His smile is just like that of any other WWE superstar. It can mean a few different things. It CAN mean happy, but it can also mean amused, evil, badass, confident or even cocky. Brock Lesnar smiled a few times last night, but I'm sure nobody wants to talk about that. We'll just continue to ignore that ever happened to support arguments.

However, I will admit that Cena does look like Luigi. Makes me want to pull out my old Super Nintendo.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Starbuck said:


> One of the best opening segments to a Raw in forever. Shit felt BIG TIME imo. Really fun opening. From Big Johnny's epic new theme song to Cena's busted lip, just a great segment. Having the locker room empty to separate the 2 was awesome and really put the whole thing over. Brock has never been a promo guy but I bought into everything he said. He's back to be the best and to be number one. In order to do that he's got to take out the current number one - John Cena. It isn't a personal feud, it's just a guy who kills everything around him colliding with another guy who doesn't appreciate being targeted. It's simple but good God is it intense. There's a word for you, intensity. Something that has been sorely lacking from WWE these days and something that Brock has in spades. I personally love it. The low blow and little smirk at the end was lol. Brock is easily hatable here and Cena actually looks very vulnerable. When was the last time that happened? It may be too soon but I wasn't too sure I was buying Extreme Rules. Now I am and that's 100% because of this match. Can't wait to see what happens next week.


This 1000%. The feud has got off to a flying start imo. Was one of the best opening segments in absolutely ages, it just felt really fresh since an all out brawl isn't something generally seen in the WWE right now. Loved the locker room coming out to seperate them, made both of them look great. Wether the bust lip was worked or an accident it doesnt matter, it added to the segment a lot. Brock looked badass for doing it and Cena smiling while being bloodied around the mouth made him look pretty hardcore too. The low blow and the F5 at the end were great too.

Brock has settled into his role a lot better than I thought he would. Last week I thought he looked kind of hesistant and I though it would take him a while to get used to having a character and playing a character again but he's made it look very natural. I also thought they might have a job getting the crowd to boo him but he's playing a pretty good hateable character right now, and aligning himself with Johnny is a good move to get him over as a heel.

Rest of the show was alright. I gotta say, I LOVED the CM Punk/Chris Jericho segment. Punks promo was very strong at the start, got a bit personal but he sold it very well, Jericho's part was also well done. Punk snapping on Henry and getting DQd, Jericho coming to the ring distracting Punk so he got destroyed by Henry, Punks small comeback, the beer pouring. I thought it was all great. I'm really enjoying this feud a lot. Punk is looking very vunerable which is nice to see since it's not often we see that with top faces nowadays, and I look forward to seeing what else they can do.

Nothing else major really happened. Thankfully the stoogest part was kept to a minimum althoguh even when they were on screen they were terribly cringeworthy and not at all funny. We had a random tag match to enable us to see some dancing, Del Rio winning, Tensai winning, Cody Rhodes looking stupid again (I hope they dont take him looking ridiculous too far, he's worked hard for the push he's had)...and that was about it. 

So while I would have liked to see some more programmes starting up, the two main angles were brilliant and made up for it.


----------



## DeanToon (Jul 14, 2011)

For the people slating John Cena for smiling when his mouth was all bloody, you people could not be more wrong. That smile, unlike most of them, was needed. It was a way of saying to Brock "Is that all you got?" Boxers do it all the time. Amir Khan, Naseem Hammmad and Ali were/are known for it.

On a side note do you guys think that punch of Brock was meant to connect as his punches after that one looked awful.I know its fake but these punches were nowhere near hitting Cena's head.


----------



## Gang (Jun 20, 2011)

Who the hell is those 3 stupid morons??? Why they even was on RAW??? :frustrate
WWE needs stop invite stupid guests like Pee Wii Herman, 3 morons, etc. because they annoying so much that i can't find words to explain...

Chris Jericho is hilarious. 2 weeks in a row his promos was AMAZING. Jericho/Punk , Cena/Lesnar was cool. but overall was just mediocre.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

I liked the part where Brock kicked him in the fruity pebbles


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

This is the way the Brock/Cena feud should be like. Neither Cena, Brock or Laurinatis are strong talkers so imo a promo segment with them together isnt gonna blow anyone away. 
This should be the exact opposite of the Cena/Rock buildup. Less talk, more fights.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Cena is a good talker. Best outta them three. 

Brock cannot be booked promo heavy.


----------



## darksideon (May 14, 2007)

DeanToon said:


> For the people slating John Cena for smiling when his mouth was all bloody, you people could not be more wrong. That smile, unlike most of them, was needed. It was a way of saying to Brock "Is that all you got?" Boxers do it all the time. Amir Khan, Naseem Hammmad and Ali were/are known for it.
> 
> On a side note do you guys think that punch of Brock was meant to connect as his punches after that one looked awful.I know its fake but these punches were nowhere near hitting Cena's head.


*I actually felt like the smile was a cover up because he got handled that entire fight, so it felt more like "Im smiling to hide the fact that i just got my ass kicked". I did find it funny how they tried to make it seem like it was an even fight, which is sad because even in a scripted battle Cena got his ass whipped.*


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

I agree with others saying it was really noticeable how we only have/had 4 stars and everybody else pales in comparison. Everybody else was shown last night to be so many steps behind these 4 and the booking of the younger guys really stood out last night.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Am I the only one dreading RAW next week? 2 awesome RAWs in a week, we all know how the third one plays out.

This week had more low points than last week's but the high points really make up for it. Cena/Lesnar was a great way to start off and end. Jericho/punk, holy shit is this thing getting heated up. Punk was beast on the mic. I wanna see these two go at it and kill one another come Extreme Rules.

The low points were really all the THree STooges segments. I can't lie though I laughed at the first one, for about a minute and the segment started to drag on and that one with Kane was just BAD.

But really this was yet another awesome RAW. The crowd sucked though but I'm sure if we didn't get that Miama crowd last week, we would be commenting on hoe great this one was.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

RAW obviously started off hot with the whole locker room coming out two break 2 guys up but they killed the show by having half the show be about Santino and the 3 Stooges. It was just badly thought out. You build up fueds between Cena/Lesnar, Punk/Jericho/Henry and then you have one of the stooges go out and act like Hogan while plugging their movie? Give me a break.

How worked out did Santino get though? He went from having a match, to dancing with brodus afterwards, to running around in the back a couple minutes later looking for the stooges while he catches his breath.

Tensai needs to be given opponents that are believable. Riley hasn't been relevant in awhile and this was probably Yoshis first RAW match in months.

Brodus Clay will get the short end of the stick with Tensai and Lesnar back in the WWE though. Those are 2 big guys who are clearly superior to Brodus. So maybe I guess thats one reason why they made Brodus "Funky", because they were working on getting Lesnar and Albert back, two monster heels. Just a guess.


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

Despite me liking what they did with Cena and Lesnar last night, I will have to agree with the people that are saying that aligning Lesnar with Johnny Ace is a big mistake. It seems as if the WWE is trying to force the audience to cheer for Cena. Besides that, Johnny Ace is nothing but a comedy character. There is no reason to stick him in a high profile feud between Lesnar and Cena.


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

Oops. Double post.


----------



## Kun10 (Aug 30, 2009)

This thread should be called the 'How to Ruin RAW For Yourself' thread. Seriously some depressing stuff. 

It was an average RAW especially compared to last weeks but it was nowhere near terrible. The opening segment was awesome and I'm already invested in this Brock-Cena feud (why couldn't they have done this with Rock-Cena?). People complaining because Cena smiled really need to get a life. Is it even really worth bothering about? I'm starting to wonder if the supposed leaked reports about Brock's schedule are true, with him being booked at his first PPV back and this whole 'Brock Lesnar Era' thing it doesn't sound like he's doing a Rocky does it?

Punks promo dragged a bit but got better once Jericho arrived. Maybe Punk just isn't comfortable doing this yet. I'm of the opinion Punk works best when he's cutting a rant-style promo such as his swimming with sharks one, maybe he just isn't quite used to this style of promo. Regardless this feud is showing Punk has a vulnerable side and again a level of intensity/hatred a lot of feuds lack these days. 

The Three Stooges segments were absolute rubbish for the most part but also easily forgettable. I have no idea how 2 or 3 segments could possibly ruin the show for anyone.

The ending again added more intensity to the feud. Brock is easily hateable here, something I thought he'd have a hard time doing with him being so badass and all. I'd rather he stuck to destroying folk than cutting promos every week though.

My major disappointment with the show was that Henry-Punk didn't get any time as I loved the match last week. As someone pointed out it's awesome Punk has 2 feuds going on right now and it shows he is a fighting champion. Hopefully their No-DQ match gets a good amount of time. For the amount of slack he gets Henry's character is AWESOME. 

Overall a decent RAW, I'm just hoping Lesnar shows up next week.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Not a bad Raw. I skipped all the 3 Stooges shit although I loved Kane chokeslamming that Hogan copycat. What surprises me is the AWFUL crowd. Holy shit, the crowd fucking sucked. Washington DC should be blacklisted from getting anymore WWE events. Two last Raw's they've had in the last few months and both had AWFUL crowds. Maybe I've just gotten used to the awesome Miami crowd last week but damn... last night they fucking sucked. Hogan's music played and it got total silence? Are you kidding me?

And Brock/Cena is keeping me interested for every week, although Brock will unfortunately only make a satellite appearance next week.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

sharkboy22 said:


> Am I the only one dreading RAW next week? 2 awesome RAWs in a week, we all know how the third one plays out.
> 
> This week had more low points than last week's but the high points really make up for it. Cena/Lesnar was a great way to start off and end. Jericho/punk, holy shit is this thing getting heated up. Punk was beast on the mic. I wanna see these two go at it and kill one another come Extreme Rules.
> 
> ...


Awesome Raw? This show wasn't awesome. LOL. Next week is in London though and they'll be amped up....


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Heel said:


> And just in case you thought it couldn't get worse, WWE Championship defended at the TOP OF THE HOUR. Fuck this company.


I'm reading through some earlier posts and this guy is pissing me off. Dude you complain about the stupidest shit. The WWE title being defended at the top of the hour, so fucking unheard of.

Oh and to people complaining bout MMA fans who stopped watching because they got Funkasaurus, great I'm fucking glad they stopped. We don't need them. Oh and also what MMA fan is gonna start watching WWE because Lesnar is in it again? When Lesnar came to UFC everyone hated him. They said he wouldn't last. They even started to make excuses when he started to win. "Randy Couture is past his prime, that's why Lesnar won" blah, blah, blah. The fans were fucking glad Lesnar left UFC anyway. MMA fans don't like wrestling, get that in your heads. No one who is of the belief "Man wrestling is fake and so gay" is ever going to be like "Man this shit is cool" You could have the best characters and storylines at the end of the day it's still "fake and gay" There are people who would even go as far as to say during the brawl "Wow? Really? 100 guys can't break up men? FAKE" 

It's amazing how everyone loves Brodus' gimmick but all of a sudden it sucks because the MMA fans were (not) watching.

But really Heel, you complained bout the stupidest things last night and you're one of them who complains for complaining's sake. There's like 200+ channels out there, go watch something else rather than sit and watch something that's clearly making you going insane. You say "Fuck this company", I say "See you next week bro"


----------



## Kun10 (Aug 30, 2009)

Wasn't Punk-Henry on at the top of the hour the week previously when everybody was gushing over it?


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Kun10 said:


> Wasn't Punk-Henry on at the top of the hour the week previously when everybody was gushing over it?


Fucking this. 

Most of the members on this forum has worse mood swings than PMSing bitches.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Wasn't a huge fan of the show but I watch with friends every week so it's significantly better than watching alone. Thought the Punk/Jericho/Henry stuff was really good though.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Did anyone else think King was playing the heel during the brawl segment? King was like "You can't slap Brock Lesnar" and Cole was kinda playing face with "Cena was embarrassed last week" blah blah. ??


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

Raw was atrocious apart from the Lesnar/Cena stuff.

Everything we've seen this week happened last week as well and it wasn't any better or advanced the current storylines.


----------



## charmed1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Lastier said:


> Raw was atrocious apart from the Lesnar/Cena stuff.
> 
> Everything we've seen this week happened last week as well and it wasn't any better or advanced the current storylines.


^QFMFT

Anyone who defends Raw this week is just a sad mark. It was an horrendous show.


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

charmed1 said:


> ^QFMFT
> 
> Anyone who defends Raw this week is just a sad mark. It was an horrendous show.


Yeah but since it was similar to last week's raw,it really demonstrates how a crowd can make or break a show,if we had the same crowd as in miami,the show would have looked 1000 times better,especially how they would have torn those 3 douches a new asshole.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Raw was...very blah and not very good this week. The Punk/Jericho stuff was great, and so was Lesnar (Cena was a grinning douche as usual, and took away from things I found). The rest of the show was pretty crap. Brodus Clay...there's a reason he shouldn't be in matches longer than a minute. The Three Stooges...I love Curly and Moe Howard and Larry Fine, they're some of the best entertainers ever and are a huge part of my childhood. These guys on Raw...I'm pretty offended by the movie in the first place, but these guys had no place on this show. The fans were booing them, and that's really sad because they're just trying to do their job. Will Sassoo did a good Hulk Hogan impression, but this isn't Mad TV. It was just pathetic, unfortunately. I'm still shocked that David fucking Otunga main evented Raw...he's fine as the adviser to Ace, but he's not a good wrestler. The crowd was just horrid, as well. I saw the reaction Brock got and it was so much quieter than last week. Hell, even when Hulk's music hit and Curly came out...silence. Bad crowd, but unfortunately, very typical of today's day and age. It shows you why last week was so special.

Anyway, bad show for the most part.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

I just have to say that Lord Tensai needs to go. I gave him a free pass last week because it was his debut but wow how fucked up is some people nostalgia around here that at one point they actually remembered themselves giving two shits bout A-Train? The guy still blows chunks. Oh "But he got so much better in Japan". Yeah, all that time he spent and the only thing he brings back from Japan is stiff elbows and annoying "Ah ah aha ah " sounds. He sucks, he sucks, he sucks and it's not the gimmick he just sucks. He has terrible psychology as well. His matches are dull and leave little to be desired. 

A-Train never brought anything to the WWE 10 years ago, what makes anyone think he would have brought anything now? He's just one of those guys that has been dealt shitty gimmicks his entire career because that's just what he is. He is a terrible performer in the ring. It makes me wonder if people actually saw any of his work in Japan or were just assuming because he went there he suddenly got better? I don't want to see anymore of this Lord Tensai crap tbh. A-Train was and will always be a terrible in ring performer and just someone I couldn't give a shit about.

Oh and those complaining bout last night, well apart from stupid comedy segments if all the WWE keeps on doing is binging back all these big names like Rock and Lesnar and actually have them tell the audience that the current roster sucks, then of course it would seem as if things were boring after Cena/Lesnar. It was a trul;y a fpalm moment when my boy big Johnny made Cena 'suffer' and 'shit himself' because he had to face David Otunga. As much as I like dat swag when he sips coffee, Otunga is no threat to anyone in the ring let alone John Cena. But the fucked up thing is there simply isn't anyone that the WWE can make seem like a legit challenge to Cena because apart from burying the entire roster, who hasn't Cena beaten in 3 minutes?

Could someone also explain why Big Show is IC champ? What sense is it? Despite his Embarrassing Wrestlemania moments he's still over. I say and I will continue to say it, the Big Show could come out dressed like a ballerina and will still be over. So why is it that the WWE insists they have to give him a big Mania moment? Why is it they have to make Rhodes look like a idiot? This is the same bullshit I always complain about. The hot and cold pushes. They need to stop. 2 weeks ago Cody Rhodes had Big Show handcuffed to a ring nailing in lefts and rights. Now, he's losing in 30 second matches (and yes I know Big Show is distracting him, but still) Unless at Extreme Rules Cody Rhodes wins back the title (which is what I think they're gonna do but why do it in the first place? Why not just keep all the moentum he had going leading into Mania?) by beating the shit out of Big Show, I don't see how he could ever regain the momentum he once had.

The hot and cold pushes don't stop there either. Remember R-Truth? The true rebel (not Punk) the guy that started pushing the PG envelope? The guy that main evented with The Rock and John Cena? Remember when he did all that? Nope neither do I because he's a jobber as we speak. Oh and Jack Swagger. He was once World Heavyweight Champion. So why is he a jobber? Oh and Dolph Ziggler. Well Dolph Ziggler has been on the receiving end of the hot and cold pushes more than anyone else. 

And am I the only one who enjoyed that Punk/Jericho segment? It's not the same as last weel, it might have ended the same way but damn has this feud gotten even more intense. Punk cut a damn great promo, so too did Jerichon. And which one would you prefer? And look I was once a naysayer complaining bout this should be bout Best In The World but fuck that. This is more entertaining. This is more ineteresting. How fitting is it that this is taking place during the build for Extreme Rules? Who the fuck ahs time to watch a wrestling match? I wanna see these two kill each other. But I'm pretty sure the ones complaining bout IT'S THE SAME THING AS LAST WEEK are the same ones that want to see THE RETURN OF THR ATTITUDE ERAV STYLE BOOking. In other words, THE SAME THING OVER AND OVER.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Thoughts.

great opener with Cena and Brock. The blood just really elevated the segment and made it feel all the more real. Its a rare site to see the roster try to tear apart two stars away from each other which very well establishes to the new audience of the product of how big a deal Lesnar is.

The Punk and Jericho story keeps blossoming into he type of fued I've been craving for years. Finally a story with two wreslters going after the belt but not soley surrounded by "I want the belt" "I want the belt too, lets fight about it". Fianlly a personal, dark and gritty story with mult-dimensional character motivations and development with a face who feels human and whom we can get behind and a heel that is easy to hate (seriously Jericho is the best dickhead heel in quite some time)

The midcard is still the nothing midcard and the three stooges were performing to the wrong audience and demographic. I would say because of the dead audience reaction that WWE learned to stop doing these out of place guest hosts gig but hey, after 2009 and how that year was recieved by wrestling fans, I dont think WWE will ever learn.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

If Punk is going to start talking about straight edge more often, he should probably stop fiddling with his nose so often during his promos.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Otunga


----------



## jayloc (Mar 8, 2012)

lmao @ this board. its like everyone here is a WWE executive who thinks they know what to do and whats going on. you guys bitch and moan so much that you cant even enjoy anything. its sad as fuck. what happened to just watching and enjoying. everyone has to be a damn critic 24/7. the internet has ruined the experience for you all. and whats even sadder is that yall bitch and moan every single fucking week of the year. if you hate it so much, why keep watching? definition of crazy = doing the same thing over and over and expecting a different result. you guys need to get a fucking grip.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

jayloc said:


> lmao @ this board. its like everyone here is a WWE executive who thinks they know what to do and whats going on. you guys bitch and moan so much that you cant even enjoy anything. its sad as fuck. what happened to just watching and enjoying. everyone has to be a damn critic 24/7. the internet has ruined the experience for you all. and whats even sadder is that yall bitch and moan every single fucking week of the year. if you hate it so much, why keep watching? definition of crazy = doing the same thing over and over and expecting a different result. you guys need to get a fucking grip.


exactly. Too many people here think they know it all and want to be critics. They don't know shit and it is the exact same people vince hates.

Fact is wrestling is entertainment, too many people want to break down every single thing that happens and by doing that you cannot be entertained, you will always be bitching and moaning. Too many self made critics who got too much time on their hands in my opinion.


----------



## jayloc (Mar 8, 2012)

exactly. its fucking stupid. every week its fuck this company. fuck this crowd. fuck this. fuck that. but every week they watch. me and my fiance went to RAW the other week and had a fucking blast. we already have tickets to Hell in a Cell in October and we will have another blast. people need to watch for entertainment and thats it. stop criticizing every single thing. criticizing promos. criticizing pushes. criticizing who has what belt and who going for what. its like who gives a fuck. just watch and have fun and be entertained.


----------



## rockymark94 (Jan 3, 2012)

bboy said:


> exactly. Too many people here think they know it all and want to be critics. They don't know shit and it is the exact same people vince hates.
> 
> Fact is wrestling is entertainment, too many people want to break down every single thing that happens and by doing that you cannot be entertained, you will always be bitching and moaning. Too many self made critics who got too much time on their hands in my opinion.


 Did you slit your wrist when Cena jobbed clean to Dwayne. What was your reaction to Cena bleeding? Are you in rehab bboy?


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

rockymark94 said:


> Did you slit your wrist when Cena jobbed clean to Dwayne. What was your reaction to Cena bleeding? Are you in rehab bboy?


fpalm


----------



## Xtremeee (Jan 3, 2012)

i think that's fake blood on raw..brock didn't even connect the punch properly


----------



## jayloc (Mar 8, 2012)

even if he didnt, his lip was fucked up


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

I only watch Raw because it is enjoyable to make fun of how bad it is. I'm beyond the point of being annoyed by it, it's just funny now. 

So bad it's funny like "The Room".

They are working their way towards 99-2001 WCW levels of ineptitude.


----------



## Kun10 (Aug 30, 2009)

Trifektah said:


> I only watch Raw because it is enjoyable to make fun of how bad it is. I'm beyond the point of being annoyed by it, it's just funny now.
> 
> So bad it's funny like "The Room".
> 
> They are working their way towards 99-2001 WCW levels of ineptitude.


They are nowhere near WCW levels on ineptitude. I'm unsure if that was just a failed attempt at being clever or not but did you actually watch last week's RAW? They aren't even close to RAW 09 levels of ineptitude.


----------



## jayloc (Mar 8, 2012)

Trifektah said:


> I only watch Raw because it is enjoyable to make fun of how bad it is. I'm beyond the point of being annoyed by it, it's just funny now.
> 
> So bad it's funny like "The Room".
> 
> They are working their way towards 99-2001 WCW levels of ineptitude.


yea sure. you was making a post every 2-5 minutes.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Cena vs Lesnar brawl to start the show, wow epic.I said to my Dad and Brother, when Brock threw in that shot, I said ''what the fuck did Brock forget this isn't the UFC''.I know Lesnar and Cena didn't like each other when Brock was there, Brock considered Cena sloppy, and he purposely mess up moves against Cena, to show he wasn't a good Wrestler.I love to see Cena get his ass kicked, and their feud should be great to see in the coming weeks.I wonder Brock vs Cena, Last man Standing Match? Henry getting a little push again, good for him, I wouldn't be surprised if Jericho helps Punk lose his WWE Title to further the feud with Jericho and Punk.You see I have Parents that drink, and I go through the urges to drink, but flashes of what it will do to you, goes through my mind, which is why I am straight edge for life! Chappers I feel the same way about A-Train the WWE Fans knows it's him this gimmick is boring, even though Albert is a better Wrestler now then before.If Albert speaks Japanese that would work, and also that mist, make it green or red.He looks like the fat Great Muta when he comes out!The Three Stooges thing was ok, Sasso can also do a awesome Austin impersonation! Good for Otunga to get in a Main Event match for Raw, plenty of people jealous I bet, what a year in WWE, and what two Main Event matches, I like the potential he has, just to put it together with a skills in the Ring.Two solid Raws in a row, 7.5 out of 10.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

YES YES YES YES


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

I know people always say this but really, what a shit crowd. They didn't even react to Hulk Hogan's music.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Striketeam said:


> I know people always say this but really, what a shit crowd. They didn't even react to Hulk Hogan's music.


Maybe because it was blatantly obvious it was going to be Will Sasso? They were looking for their third stooge, then lo and behold, "Hogan" comes out.

Hardy har har.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

First off, I'd like to address the people saying "don't complain, if its bad don't watch." You have the right not to read the posts complaining about the product. Don't tell us not to complain about a product that sucks. This is a service industry-the Fed depends on its fans for business, and as such, needs to appeal to them. They have the idea lately that they can do whatever they feel like and we'll just blindly accept it. Absolutely wrong. I see complaining as the opportunity to be constructive. Let them know what they're doing that is unsatisfactory and so that they can amend it. But to say to people that we should just accept the product as crap and that we don't have a right to complain is moronic.

Second, people said the crowd last night sucked. And yes it really did. However, just a little tidbit for you-Washington was also the same city that hosted Backlash 2000, which gave us the outstanding crowd that made Steve Austin helping the Rock overcome the McMahon-Helmsley faction to win the title so huge. That's still one of the biggest reactions I've ever heard. So maybe its not the fans and cities that suck, maybe, just maybe, its the product that sucks. There are 2 interesting things going on right now-Brock and Jericho/Punk. The rest is just there. I say Brock alone is good because the stuff with Cena last night was bad-only Brock's presence made it good (something I didn't think I'd ever say). Cena's promo with Ace was terrible because of his fucking stupid grinning. He needs to clue in and realize just how harmful that is.

Lastly, did anyone else get the impression that the entire locker room is just a bunch of jobbers and losers when they had everyone pile out to pry Cena and Lesnar apart? My God, we saw Miz, Sheamus, Bryan, Regal, Henry, ADR, Truth, Ziggler, Kofi and a slew of others out there (except Punk and Jericho) trying to pull them apart. Correct me if I'm wrong, but doesn't Miz hate Cena? So why would he give a flying fuck if Lesnar and Cena needed to be pulled apart? Why would he care about any of them? Why would any of them care about this? The fact that the WHC said "hey, we've gotta pull them apart!" and injected himself into a feud in a role usually relegated to an official just wreaks of "my regular feud means absolutely nothing". Seriously, the guys who matter weren't out there-Punk and Jericho (Orton wasn't because I he wasn't on the show period). Oh and Kane, but he was being prepped to chokeslam Curly. They wanted to convey that not even the locker room can keep them from fighting, but really, it just came across as "these guys have nothing to do."


----------



## jayloc (Mar 8, 2012)

my point still stands


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

eh.


----------



## 1TheGreatOne1 (Jul 17, 2011)

RAW was bad.

Why waste 2 hours of your life? Just watch the opening segment and the last segment. Inbetween is all either squash matches or fucking jobbers like Swagger and Sarintino. No thanks.
Brock/Cena, Jericho/Punk that's all that I watch for.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

StarzNBarz said:


> also henry botched. he said he was gonna become the next WHC. Uhh mark, Punk has the WWE title. (Unless i missed something and he's fighting sheamus?)


It wasn't as bad as Santino, who claimed to be a huge Three Stooges fan, but when asking where they were, referred to them as Curly, Larry and Marley...

Then Punk had a slight botch in his promo saying 'I are'. 

There were several slip ups on the show.


----------



## henrymark (Apr 11, 2012)

Cena is turning heel soon. His personality changed on this show, unlike any I've seen on previous shows. He became more of a smartass.

Very slow heel burn, but we are getting close now.


----------



## Kun10 (Aug 30, 2009)

KO Bossy said:


> First off, I'd like to address the people saying "don't complain, if its bad don't watch." You have the right not to read the posts complaining about the product. Don't tell us not to complain about a product that sucks. This is a service industry-the Fed depends on its fans for business, and as such, needs to appeal to them. They have the idea lately that they can do whatever they feel like and we'll just blindly accept it. Absolutely wrong. I see complaining as the opportunity to be constructive. Let them know what they're doing that is unsatisfactory and so that they can amend it. But to say to people that we should just accept the product as crap and that we don't have a right to complain is moronic.


I have never said just don't watch. I just look at some posters in this thread and wonder why they put themselves through so much pain and torment. Wouldn't it be easier to stop watching until the company gets better? Constructive criticism is great obviously but the 'OMGZ DAT WAS THE WORSE RAW EVERZ!!!!!' posts which make up the majority of this thread aren't constructive. 

You're also highly exaggerating the importance of this forum. If you think a bunch of depressing, whiney morons are core audience of the WWE you are sadly mistaken. Somebody is probably going to tell me not to come in to this thread in that case and I wholeheartedly agree. I stopped coming in here for a few months there up until Lesnar's return and found I enjoyed the show much more.



KO Bossy said:


> Second, people said the crowd last night sucked. And yes it really did. However, just a little tidbit for you-Washington was also the same city that hosted Backlash 2000, which gave us the outstanding crowd that made Steve Austin helping the Rock overcome the McMahon-Helmsley faction to win the title so huge. That's still one of the biggest reactions I've ever heard. So maybe its not the fans and cities that suck, maybe, just maybe, its the product that sucks.


The crowd is different though. That crowd was clearly made up of kids, evident by the fact only Cena and to a certain extent Punk got a proper reaction. Look back just one week to how a crowd can affect a show. If I was the WWE right now and I truly cared about ratings I'd be taking a note of crowds like this past week and not coming back for a while. Stick to the crowds you know are going to give you a reaction be it adult or kid-oriented. 


Complaining that Cena grinned (something a lot of people would do when bloodied up in a fight, it's saying 'is that all you got?') or that certain members of the locker room came out to break out the fight to me is just pointless nitpicking. The locker room emptying out to break up a fight as always been with wrestling. You aren't supposed to be counting who's there. It's one of these few moments were kayfabe is essentially broken.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Kun10 said:


> The crowd is different though. That crowd was clearly made up of kids, evident by the fact only Cena and to a certain extent Punk got a proper reaction. Look back just one week to how a crowd can affect a show. If I was the WWE right now and I truly cared about ratings I'd be taking a note of crowds like this past week and not coming back for a while. Stick to the crowds you know are going to give you a reaction be it adult or kid-oriented.


Most of the 90s the audience had a bunch of kids in the audience yet the crowds were way better than Monday. Even on Smackdown in the early-mid 2000s there were plenty of kids and the crowds were still better than Monday's. It's just an excuse. And even if it's not, it's the WWE's fault for trying to pander to children/families between 9-11pm.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

KO Bossy said:


> It wasn't as bad as Santino, who claimed to be a huge Three Stooges fan, but when asking where they were, referred to them as Curly, Larry and Marley...
> 
> Then Punk had a slight botch in his promo saying 'I are'.
> 
> There were several slip ups on the show.



I noticed Booker T made the same mistake on last night's Smackdown, referring to Henry going after the WHC when it's the WWE he's going for. Matthews also called it Friday Night's Smackdown even though it was a Tuesday. I like noticing these things, makes me feel superior.

Punk has made that kind of error a handful of times over the past few months, though I think it's just that he gets really into character and lets his real emotions flow through, and sometimes they overflow and you get caught up in your words. Happens to me quite often in normal conversation, let alone on live TV with a live audience of thousands hanging on my every word. Quite how those guys go out there and not immediately puke all over themselves out of pure nerves is beyond me.


----------



## Kun10 (Aug 30, 2009)

Marv95 said:


> Most of the 90s the audience had a bunch of kids in the audience yet the crowds were way better than Monday. Even on Smackdown in the early-mid 2000s there were plenty of kids and the crowds were still better than Monday's. It's just an excuse. And even if it's not, it's the WWE's fault for trying to pander to children/families between 9-11pm.


I really can't remember *most* of the crowd being kids but then again I was a kid myself and I can't be bothered going through old shows, I'll have to take your word for it. You can't deny their demographic was a more mature audience. Even as a kid back then things like 'suck it' and the Godfather and his Ho Train were acceptable. Can you imagine gimmicks like that in this day and age? Times change. 

Of course it's the WWE's fault, they've chosen to target kids but I'm in no position to tell them how to run a company so I'll just need to hope that what Vince says comes true and they go round in a cycle. IMO the product is more edgier or 'grown up' than it was a few years ago anyway, we even have a current WWE Champion aimed at an older audience. 

My point was that a show looks 10x better with a hot crowd. It doesn't matter how good a segment is if the crowd is dead it comes across tame watching at home.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

KO Bossy said:


> It wasn't as bad as Santino, who claimed to be a huge Three Stooges fan, but when asking where they were, referred to them as Curly, Larry and Marley...


Are you aware that Santino has a running joke of mispronouncing everyone's names? Coby Rhobes has Hi to you.


----------



## oinker34 (Sep 29, 2011)

-Extra- said:


> Are you aware that Santino has a running joke of mispronouncing everyone's names? Coby Rhobes has Hi to you.


John Larengitis!


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

oinker34 said:


> John Larengitis!


Rodney the Piper! The ****** Donkey Man.


----------

